# Original Character: Freedomland



## Cooli (Apr 13, 2010)

*The History*​
Long ago, a ten-tailed monster rampaged through the forest, unleashing its ferocious power without aim or mercy. Mountains, villages, and thousands of the forest?s animal inhabitants were mercilessly annihilated by the power of the rabid beast. As its onslaught continued, it moved directly towards a heavily populated city in the distance. Beholding the terror approaching, the small military force to hand began evacuating as many people as possible, but their efforts came too late. The Ten-Tailed Dragon came upon them, and with a whip of its tail, every evacuation vehicle was halted and thrust into the ground. With a fiery burst of energy from its mouth, the population was completely eradicated; and to end its terrible quest, the dragon unleashed a furious wave of energy from its body, pouring in all directions. Its power was so great, it left nothing but a footprint of its wrath where the city once was.

As the dust of the thusly exterminated metropolis began to wane, four brothers stood in the midst of the terrible beast. With a new target in sight, the dragon struck first and battle commenced with the retaliation of the new collection of resistance. The brothers maneuvered well against the beast, but soon enough, their plight began to take a turn for the worst as the creature began to reveal its true might. Yet, hope was not lost, and the brothers began to remove the veil from their own power, expanding their capacity to eighty percent of its limit. Evenly fighting with this dragon, the brothers thenceforth expanded their power capacity to ninety percent and finally overpowered it. These saviors however, had an ulterior motive for fighting this beast. Having knocked out moster and captured it, the brothers dragged the beast to a laboratory where Saiensu, a loyal servant to one of the brothers, created a machine to harness and control the power of the ten-tailed beast. On the immediately following day, they set their plans into motion, and obliterated all forms of life on the planet. Nothing was left, save the single building in which they occupied.

Twenty years from that day, with the combined power of the four brothers and their captured dragon, the group caused a massive graphical shift that united all of the continents of the world. Thirty-two years beyond that, the vegetation of the planet finally began to reemerge and the scarred atmosphere of the world repaired itself. The brothers divided up the land so that they each would have a place of dominion over the unified landmass: However, it was not until some ninety years later that they finally decided to allow human re-population of their world, and thus, a new chapter began.


*Spoiler*: _AREA DESCRIPTION_ 





​
The first area is known as *Faia*. Faia belongs to the youngest Brother, Ekirei, and makes up the northern most part of the newly reconstructed landmass. At the far north of the region, the climate consists of frozen arctic tundra, where snow storms are constant and the temperature remains dangerously below freezing. As you move to the southern end of the area, the region turns into thick snow covered plains.

The second area, _*Enma*_, belongs to the oldest brother called Henran. This area has a more tropical climate, and consists of swamplands to the north, due to run-off water from the melting snow; dense forests in the middle; and a short stretch of open plains at the border of the next area.

The third area, called _*Areno*_, belongs to the second oldest brother named Ketsubou. This region is nothing but a vast open desert where the temperature can soar to extreme heights. There are few oases scattered throughout the region, and a giant lake resides at the center of the area.

The fourth and final area is called _*Celes*_. This area belongs to the last brother, Shouten. This region contains the newly constructed Science Department and has become like a futuristic slum world. Many of the citizens have come to be known as _Splicers_; people who splice their genes with that of an animal to gain certain abilities or traits. The offspring of Splicers are called _Neo-Humans_ as they are human in appearance, save a few distinguishable traits, but are born with better bodies, and are stronger and faster than humans. This region is completely separated from the rest of the world, due to an enormous wall that runs the length of its borders.



*Spoiler*: _*note_ 



*** - Capitals of each area

If you have any questions or want a more detailed description of anything, which I know y'all probably do, please feel free to ask. It's encouraged.

P.S. Heaven and Hell (and all other dimensions) were also destroyed along with everything else. Meaning they no longer exist at the moment. Due to this, there will be a limit to the number of demon and angel characters I allow. That is all.







OOC Original Character: Freedomland
Original Character Roleplaying FC


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

Lord York was a simple man. All he wanted was to take a nice nap without somebody interrupting him for the umpteenth time. "Lord York! A message from Henran!" said one of his messengers, bursting through the doors to his quarters with a flustered face. Lord York quickly got off his cot to receive the message, but bumped his head on an overhanging shelf. "Ouch, just pass it to me please." Lord York said with his hand outstretched, the messenger passing it to him then leaving. The message was made of the finest paper, which was a rarity in these parts, he would have to use the back of it for some writing later. Untying the thread and unrolling the message, Lord York read through it slowly.

"Well, that sounds fun." Lord York said to himself as he finished the message. Depositing the message in his ever-useful bindle, Lord York strode out of his quarters and went outside to the open air. He was lucky in acquiring the part he governed, the largest beautiful plain of Enma. Breathing in the fresh air, Lord York took a brisk jog to the stable, and you could see that he was already sweating by the time he got there. "I-I'd l-like to rent one camel with supplies please." Lord York asked the stable master, offering a good price for his services. After a few hours of preparation, Lord York was ready for his trip around the four territories, starting with Faia and ending with Celes. Before leaving, Lord York chose to pay a visit to the blacksmith, a man named Nathaniel Blackwell. Riding up to the smithy with the camel, he let it have a drink of water then tied it to a nearby post.

Opening the door to the smithy, Lord York saw Nathaniel hard at work. "My good man, are you busy at the moment? I could always come at another time." Lord York said to the blacksmith, hoping to have a friendly chat.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

Nathaniel, after fleeing from his home in Celes, had set up a smithy of his own in Enma, where he made an honest living by repairing armor for the town guard, forging weapons for many a travelling hunter, mending gardening tools for simple townsfolk, so on and so forth.

It was a calm life, the townsfolk were kind and very neighbourly. As he was oft to roam around during the hours he was not working, everyone knew him on a friendly basis. Every day he changed his route; however, around noon one could always find him at a small bakery not twenty yards from his smithy. 

One afternoon, on a day just as calm as the day prior, and the day prior to that, after having finished a loaf of bread he bought from the bakery, he got right to work on repairing a hatchet belonging to one of his neighbors. Just as he was making the finishing touches, he noticed someone entering the smithy.




Nimademe said:


> Opening the door to the smithy, Lord York saw Nathaniel hard at work. "My good man, are you busy at the moment? I could always come at another time." Lord York said to the blacksmith, hoping to have a friendly chat.



Nathaniel continued his work without looking up at who was speaking. "Not at all, I'm just about to finish up here. It's counter-productive if I stop working on it even for a moment, so please forgive me for not being available right away. But if you have a few minutes, please sit down and help yourself to some food. Although, the only things I have prepared at the moment are some apples and a few loaves of bread."

Immediately after completing the repairs on the hatchet, he turned his attention to the man sitting at his table. Stuffing his gloves in his pocket, Nathaniel reached out for a handshake. "I'm Nathaniel, pleased to meet you. How may I be of service?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

Chomping on an apple that was offered, York noticed that the man was finished with his work. Standing up to shake the man's hand, he noticed that this blacksmith had a very firm grip. "You know, it's odd. I've been Lord of this area for a year or two and this is the first time I've been here." York said contemplatively, rolling the apple in his hand. "I would like to purchase your most durable set of premade chainmail, nothing too fancy, but I'd like to survive a blow or two." York said politely, then took another chomp. Looking around the smithy, it was very tidy and well maintained, even though this man appeared to live alone. Not wanting to pry into this man's personal life, York simply waited for his answer.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

"Of course. Please follow me, my lord..." Nathaniel had begun to walk over to where he kept the protective gear, but stopped dead in his tracks after having taken a few steps. _Wait...lord?_ Nathaniel turned around. "I'm sorry, but when you said 'lord', you wouldn't happen to mean...?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

"Just call me York, it's not like managing a city does anything in the long run." York said jokingly, tipping his hat. Taking another large bite of the apple, York savored the juices and texture. York then decided that he would eat the rest of the delicious fruit later. Opening his bindle, he tossed the half finished apple inside, then closed the bindle. It seemed odd, but the apple wasn't even making an impression on the surface of the cloth. "No need to stop on my account Nathaniel." York finished, slinging the bindle over his shoulder, patiently waiting for the blacksmith to retrieve the chainmail.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

"Well, even if you say that, I'd like to apologize for not recognizing you sooner. Ah, please come with me. I'd like for you to try on the different chainmails I have, just to make sure you're getting what you're paying for." Nathaniel motioned for him to follow. Along the way, they see several dozens of different kinds of weapons and armors. Taking down a large crate from a stack, Nathaniel pulled out a few sets of chainmail. "Here, try these on."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

York examined all the various chainmail, and simply picked the one that looked the simplest. Putting it on, he found it to be a very comfortable fit. "Your craftsmanship is exemplary, you must put a considerable amount of effort in your work." York complimented. Even if the armor was slightly too heavy for him, it shouldn't be a problem as long as it was for his protection. "Now Nathaniel, how much is your fee for this particular piece of work?" York asked simply to Nathaniel, not wanting to complicate or pussyfoot around the matter.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

"Thank you, that's kind of you to say so." Nathaniel definitely didn't work so diligently to be complimented on his work, however he always found it to be rewarding when his customers were pleased by his handiwork. "But about the fee...for chainmail, because it was premade, and not fit to your build specifically, it's 15 coins, rather than 30." 15 coins was about enough to buy rations for a day or two, which seemed to be a fair price to Nathaniel.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

York removed the chainmail and deposited it in his bindle, which seemed impossible. As he fit the armor into the cloth, it seemed that the chainmail disappeared inside without any resistance, not even stretching or making an imprint on the fabric, which was an interesting sight to say the least. Withdrawing his wallet from the bindle, York handed Nathaniel thirty coins, then deposited his wallet back into the cloth. "It doesn't seem fair to drop the price by half just because it's not custom, I'm sure you put the same amount of effort into every piece of your work." York complimented as he slung the bindle over his shoulder and began to leave the smithy.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

Nathaniel stayed silent, partially out of shock, as Lord York placed the chainmail into his bindle. He tried to refuse the 30 coins, but was unable to win against Lord York's argument. As he watched him leave the smithy, curiousity finally set in. "Uhm...if you don't mind me asking, why would a diplomat such as yourself be in need of chainmail? I wouldn't think that governing one of the calmest regions of Enma requires you to wear armor."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

"I have to travel to Enma's forest, Faia, Areno, and Celes all within a year to settle some territorial disputes, this armor is only a type of insurance." York said bluntly as he stood at the exit, not caring that he was revealing his mission to a commoner. York didn't think of himself any better than them, even if he was placed in a position of high power. "After all, diplomacy is quite a dangerous thing." York warned as he turned around and faced Nathaniel.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

Nathaniel listened to this and considered for a moment just how dangerous diplomacy could be. Comparing his childhood with what he thought he knew of diplomacy (arguments across a table), he didn't quite understand, but York seemed very serious about this statement. "If you say so. But are you travelling alone?" He noted the fact that the only thing outside his smithy, other than his neighbors, was a camel tied to a post.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

"I have to go alone, what would you do if you had a caravan or a group of horsed guards marching up to your city gates?" York asked rhetorically. "If you'd like to come with me though, I have no right to stop you, and it's always good to have some company." York offered, seeing that Nathaniel was yearning for adventure. "Of course, I can't guarantee your safety, as I'm not exactly the strongest person alive." York finished jokingly, opening the door. 

"It's your choice."


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

Nathaniel hesitated, as he couldn't just abandon his smithy. He thought about all the folk that had been so kind to him. The people that would need to travel much deeper into the city just to find another blacksmith. The nice girl at the bakery whom he looked after as if she were his sister. Could he leave them all behind? Nathaniel just stood there, staring at the ground as York stepped outside.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

"Of course, I'll compensate you for your services and hire workers to temporarily take over your workshop." York said, noting the tinge of regret on Nathaniel's face. "After all, there are people here who need your shop." York continued, forming the guess solely on intuition. "I'm not forcing you to go, it was just a friendly offer." York said politely, not wanting to forcefully drag a person away from his friends and livelihood. Untying the camel from the post, Lord York started to mount it, rousing it from its nap.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

Nathaniel didn't answer. He was still sorting out his feelings. He simply stood there, watching as York rode down the street. After having stood there for several minutes, he finally made a decision and went back inside the smithy. He quickly grabbed some parchment and wrote down a note explaining that he was leaving for a year and not to worry. He addressed this to the girl at the bakery, and as a post script, mentioned he had left a portion of his earnings in a pouch inside one of the crates, in case she ever got into any trouble. _She'll know which one_. Quickly folding the parchment, he took his hammer and tied its strap onto a belt loop, put on his gloves, and ran off in the direction that York had departed. Luckily, it was in the same direction as the bakery. He stopped for a moment to say goodbye, requesting that they make sure his letter gets delivered, and took off running again.

He dashed, and after what seemed like forever, he reached York and his camel. "Phew...finally caught up."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

"Is that your choice? Brilliant, prepare yourself a mount, supplies, and other assorted necessities." York said atop the camel, withdrawing a heavy bag from his bindle. Gently tossing it to Nathaniel with some effort, Nathaniel opened it and saw a large amount of coins, at least two hundred to three hundred of them. "I have to talk to my assistant to hire aides for your smithy, I don't want you to go out of business after all." York said, making the camel turn around. "Meet me at the Northern Gate when you're done with your preparations, feel free to keep the change." York finished, riding down the street on his camel.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

"Well, what would I do if you were hurt because the chainmail I made and sold to you was insufficient?" Nathaniel responded to York's question. After recieving the bag, Nathaniel started to grow more curious about the bindle, but still kept silent. Making a quick visit to the general store, he stocked up on food, water, and some medical supplies. He placed these in the bag, along with some fresh bread from the bakery. Not wanting to keep York waiting, he bought a strong, healthy steed from a stable nearby. He hastily rode the horse up to the North Gate, where York was waiting. "I'm sorry if I was taking too long."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

"No, you made very good time, I just got here myself." York said truthfully, having just finished sorting out affairs. "We'll ride until we reach the start of the forest, we should be there by nightfall." York said, urging the camel to go along, Nathaniel following behind him. "Hopefully, we reach the forest city without any raider or bandit encounters." York joked, then attempted to start a conversation. "So, I noticed you live alone in your smithy. Do you have any close relatives in Enma?" York asked politely as they rode towards the forest.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

"No...I'm an only child, and I have no parents. My mother died in childbirth, and my..."father" threw me out of the house as soon as I could cook my own food." He got slightly depressed when answering that, but had decided long ago that he wouldn't let it bother him, so he spoke clearly and without hesitation. "I appreciate the gesture, though. If you don't mind my asking the same question?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

"My father and mother are living quite happily in a cottage near the sea, and I don't have any siblings." York responded plainly, not bothering to lie about his circumstances. "Have you always lived here in Enma? I've actually only left Enma once or twice for diplomatic trips, been here almost my whole life." York asked, attempting to shift the conversation to a lighter note.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

"No, I was born in the capital of Celes. After my father threw me out, I was raised by a blacksmith. And now the mystery of my choice of profession is solved." Nathaniel laughed half-heartedly. "It's not a very happy place, compared to here. Everyone there is devoted to science, save for the few who choose to take the jobs that _someone_ needs to do in order for us to survive, such as store owners and hunters." Nathaniel knew what the next question was going to be, but didn't try to avoid it at all. This was an unexpected chance to come to terms with what happened in his youth.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

"How did you get all the way to Enma then? It must have been an extremely difficult trip, especially with Celes placing so many restrictions on travel." York asked simply, in line with Nathaniel's expectations. York then looked behind himself, the gate to the city almost over the horizon.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

"I climbed the wall." Nathaniel stated triumphantly, making a guts pose. York had asked an unexpected question, but this was one of only two things Nathaniel was proud of from his childhood. The second was being brought up by the blacksmith. "But now that I think about it, I suppose a good question for me to ask early on would be...exactly what kind of disputes were you talking about?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

"I guess it's only fair for your turn to ask questions, you answered three of mine, so you have three tries." York said jokingly. "I'm going to settle territorial disputes. Faia wishes to lay claim to Enman swamplands for energy usage, Areno wants to take a part of the plains for proper habitation and cultivation, and Celes demands more control over the Enman sea routes." York said truthfully, repeating what was conveyed in the letter to his companion. "Two questions left, you better make proper use of them." York finished, bindle swung over his shoulder.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

Nathaniel thought carefully for a few moments before answering. "You wouldn't mind if I held onto my questions until later, would you? I don't have any particular need to know about anything else at the moment, and I feel like I'll gradually get to know you better as we travel." Honestly, Nathaniel was going to ask about the bindle, but he decided that he would rather let a mystery be a mystery. It's much more fun that way.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

"A wise decision, I'll accept your terms." York responded as they moved onward. After half a day or so of travel with light conversation in between, they finally reached the front of the Enman forest. "That went faster than I expected, let's camp here for the night." York said, tying his camel to a nearby tree, then dropping his bindle wide open on the floor. York dragged it along the ground, an animal feeding container appearing out of the cloth. Pulling out feed for the camel, he poured it into the feeding container, looking visibly strained while doing so. "What are you staring at? Right, I forgot the sleeping bags." York said to Nathaniel as he pulled two sleeping bags out of his bindle, kicking one over to Nathaniel. Putting the feed back into the bindle and closing it, York started unrolling his sleeping bag. "By the way, are you hungry?" York finished, sleeping bag unrolled on the floor, camel slurping its food.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

(^ Hide the signature )

After having set up camp, Nathaniel tied his horse to a sturdy tree and fed it some bread from his bag. Just as he turned around, he saw York pulling a sack of animal feed out of his bindle. Nathaniel couldn't help but stare as he continued to pull items from the bindle that seemed impossible to fit inside such a small cloth. But again, it's much more fun to let a mystery be a mystery, so he didn't ask any questions. "Oh, that's quite alright, I bought some food for a few days back in the city. But thank you for the offer, as well as the sleeping bag." The two of them sit upright on their sleeping bags, on seperate sides of a campfire, cooking their meals. 

===============

I need to sleep, so I'll have to reply to your next entry tomorrow morning. :sweat
G'night.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 14, 2010)

Warming himself over the campfire, York took a bite of jerky as he boiled some soup. "Why is food always so delicious?" York said contentedly as he pulled out the half eaten apple from earlier, finishing it off and burying the core under the soil with a small spade. The smell of the beef soup was delicious, and he could barely wait to eat it. Withdrawing a bowl and spoon from the bindle, York waited patiently for it to finish simmering.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 14, 2010)

After finishing his meal, Nathaniel lay on his sleeping bag and tried to see the stars through the leaves above him, but with no luck. Eventually, he fell asleep. The next morning, they ate their breakfast, fed their steeds and immediately set out. Nathaniel rode close behind York, as he was the only one that knew where he was going.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 17, 2010)

As she traveled across the blazing desert that is Areno, Kukaku's brow dripped with sweat. Her clothes started to stick to her, her mouth and throat were almost completely dry, and the sun's bright reflection off of the sand partially blinded her vision. There were a few times where she fell prey to the mirages of water, due to the intense heat messing with her head. Fed up with the conditions she was currently under, Kukaku calmed herself down, closed her eyes, and began to concentrate. Using her remote viewing, Kukau quickly located the position of the nearest oasis. She opened her eyes and headed in that direction.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 17, 2010)

Natalia sat by herself near the massive lake in the center of Areno. It was like a paradise surrounded by a journey of death. She had taken on a number of odd jobs during her stay here, willing to do any kind of work, no matter how degrading. 

"I don't have enough." She spoke aloud to herself, examining the pitiful rest of her funds which easily fit in her palm. Natalia had about three days worth of sustenance, so before those three days were up, she would need to have enough money to buy more. 

With that, Natalia began searching around Areno's massive lake for lucrative requests.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 17, 2010)

After finally reaching the oasis, Kukaku fell face first into the water, where she remained for a few moments. She sprang up out of the water and took a deep breath. Ahh~ Now that felt good She undressed and began washing her dirty clothes in the cool water. No I can finally get rid of all this dirt and sand. When finished, she laid her clothes out to dry while she washed the sweat off of her body and rinsed her hair. After a while, she wrapped herself in some clean cloth and laid under the shade of the few trees there, while her clothes continued to dry. Tired, Kukaku's eyes slowly began to close.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

After a few hours of continuous travel, York and Nathaniel arrived at the part of the forest where the dirt road ended. "The roads aren't very well tended, so we're going to have to cut a path through. Unfortunately, I'm not the strongest of men." York joked, suggesting that Nathaniel perform the deed. Handing him a machete from his bindle, York waited patiently for Nathaniel. York was glad that he brought someone with him, especially since it meant he would have somebody to talk to.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2010)

After a while, Kukaku's skin began to feel irritated. She opened her eyes to find the she had sunburn over parts of her body. Dammit! I must have slept longer than I thought She tried to extend her arm and move her legs, but cringed in pain as she tried to move. _"Just Bare with it"_ she told herself, as she closed her eyes and began to concentrate. A greenish like flame soon enveloped her hand. She then placed her hand over the sunburned areas of her body, and within moments the damage was healed. I shouldn't waste anymore time sitting around Kukaku, now healed, quickly grabbed and put on her clothes. Low on provisions, Kukaku needed to stop and get more supplies. With this goal in mind, she headed to the giant lake, as it was the center of the area and the center of life for the region.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

Upon reaching the end of the dirt road, Nathaniel hopped off his horse and took the machete York had offered him. Looking up, he noticed that he couldn't see the sky through the trees anymore. "You do know which direction we need to travel in, right? I'll rely on you as the guide while I cut our way through." Nathaniel gave York a thumbs up, and began hacking away.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"Just go straight through, according to the map we're at the part where the brush is the shortest." York said, taking a good look at his map. York was impressed with Nathaniel's strength, and somewhat regretted that he couldn't do anything to help. York quickly got over it, and after an hour or so of cutting and breaks, they reached the dirt road on the other end. "Lovely! I knew it was a good idea to bring this map." York said happily, returning the map to his bindle. "You did well too Nathaniel, you're a lot stronger than you look." York complimented, riding forward on his camel. "After this, all we have to do is get past the swamps and we're in Faia!" York finished, moving onward on his camel. Overhead, the sun was already starting to set.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

After cutting their way to the other side of the brush, Nathaniel took a quick rest. While York was complimenting him, Nathaniel thought he heard movement coming from where they had just exited, and glanced over his shoulder. After a few seconds of staring, a pair of birds flew out of the tree directly behind him. He wasn't quite sure that the birds were the source of the noise, but he shrugged it off and mounted his horse. An hour or so later, the sun nearly over the horizon, he again heard the faint sound of movement behind them. "...York, does anybody live in this forest?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"Various tribal people, along with some animals. Nothing to worry about, they won't attack us as long as we don't bother them. Why do you ask?" York said ignorantly, moving along the path at a steady pace. York made the right choice in taking a camel instead of a horse, it required less maintenance and was a tougher creature. "You still have two questions you know, just reminding you." York hinted jokingly as they moved along, chatting with Nathaniel about various things and minutiae.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

"Hahah, I know. I'm just waiting until I really need an honest, straight-forward answer from you." Nathaniel constantly checked over his shoulder every time he thought he heard something. "You said there were tribals and animals, right? Does that include Druids?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"I wouldn't know." York answered, stating the truth. "It's been said in the books I've read that there were Druids residing in this forest years ago, but I havn't actually seen a real one myself." York continued. "Of course, we've all seen those fake festival druids." York finished laughingly, reminiscing about the Grand Festival held a few months ago.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

Nathaniel interrupted York's imagination. "Did those books say anything about how to deal with them when they're angry?" Nathaniel pointed in front of them. In the middle of their path stood a Druid. And not just there; when Nathaniel looked around, he saw that they were surrounded by at least 8 of them.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

Getting off his camel, York immediately started negotiating with the druids. "...and that is why you should let us through, we're here to help after all." York finished after a long winded diplomacy, the druids seemingly content with the set terms. Diplomacy and negotiations were Lord York's forte, and it was the reason he got this high up the ladder to start with. "My companion and I are heading toward the swamps, would you mind lending us a helping hand?" York requested politely to the forest druids.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

Nathaniel was glad to see that York may be able to get them out of this mess in one piece, however his hopes soon diminished as the Druids drew closer around them. The Druid that York was speaking to said, "We would have gladly let you past if you had not cut down our forest." Pointing at Nathaniel. He was sure this would end up in a fight, and his hand started moving slowly toward his hammer.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"And your proof that we cut down the forest is?" York asked, showing that he and Nathaniel had no cutting implements, York having stowed away the machete earlier. Opening up his bindle, he showed that it was only a simple patterned cloth. "As you can see, we have no means to cut down such thick magnificent trees." York continued, lying through his teeth amazingly well, not a hint of tenseness in his voice. "Perhaps you have the wrong people?" York suggested convincingly.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

The Druids acknowledged this, but still were suspicious of them. However, they were not such unreasonable people that they would assault someone without any proof of offence towards the forest, so they warned them that they'd be watching, and let them pass.

Nathaniel's curiosity about York's bindle had subsided for the moment. He knew there was something magical about it now, so there was no need to inquire about how he kept so many different items in it. But the sun had set, and it was time for them to rest. They found a small clearing, and set up camp. "I was worried for a minute back there."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"Like I said, they won't bother us if we don't bother them." York repeated, warming his hands over the campfire. Doing the quick routine of feeding and watering the animals, he returned everything to his bindle. "Tomorrow we're going through the swamp, you should get some rest." York said to Nathaniel, passing him his bedroll again. It seemed that it was getting colder the farther north they went. Withdrawing his bedroll, York nestled in it near the campfire.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

Waking up the next morning, they had their breakfast, fed their horse and camel, and went about their way. The Druids, being true to their word, could occasionally be seen behind trees or through bushes. This made Nathaniel a little uneasy, but he got over it. Upon reaching the swamp, Nathaniel hopped off his horse and picked up a large branch, roughly seven feet in length, that had fallen on the side of the path. He walked up to the part of the path that was marsh, and stuck the branch into the water. "It's submerged almost completely. There's no way we can get our animals through here without drowning them." Nathaniel sighed. "Should we walk around? It would take much longer, but there's no way to get through here without swimming. The leeches wouldn't be very fun either."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"Seeing as we're obviously innocent, would you mind aiding us now?" York asked one of the druids that was hiding behind the tree, having only noticed him due to Nathaniel's wayward glance. York's senses weren't the sharpest after all, but at the very least he knew how to use his own tools. "After all, I'm doing a great service to you and your people aren't I?" York continued, using his leverage on them for a better chance at succeeding negotiations.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

The Druid walked out from behind the tree and traded a few words with York. After they had finished speaking, the Druid waved his hand toward the swamp, and the weeds and flora that were in the water gathered together to form a long path. Both to prove that the plants were all securely bound together and also to maintain the enchantment, the Druid took point as they made their way across.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"Wonderful! Truly the powers of druids are awe inspiring." York said with an aside, riding across the bridge of plants. It was surprisingly sturdy, and easily held the weight of the camel and the load. "C'mon Nathaniel, onwards to Faia! Ekirei awaits!" York said jokingly as Nathaniel followed behind him.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

Having made their way across the swamp, Nathaniel and Lord York both thanked the Druid sincerely for having helped them across. "We're very grateful for your aid. We owe you one." Nathaniel bade farewell to the Druid, as they rode off towards the north. They exchanged few words as they travelled, until they hit the border. "Phew. I only brought this jacket on a whim, but I'm glad I did." Nathaniel threw on a thick coat that was just enough to fight the cold.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

Lord York withdrew his own coat from his bindle. "We're going to have to drop off our animals in the next town, they can't handle this cold for too long." York said thoughtfully, and after a few more hours of riding they reached the first town, the nearest to the border. Dropping off their animals at the town stable, York and Nathaniel went to a bar to warm themselves off. "Do you drink?" York asked, taking a deep warm sip of ale.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

"Only wine," stated Nathaniel, "Beer, whiskey, and the sorts just don't suit my taste." He ordered a glass of Lappish Hag's Love Potion. "Blueberry. Yum." Nathaniel said, laughing. He ordered a bottle of this and placed it in his bag. "Hopefully it won't freeze when we're up in Faia."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"You won't have to worry about it, let me take that." York said as he took the wine bottle from Nathaniel and deposited it in his bindle. "Anything that's put inside this bindle comes out exactly the same as it was when you put it in, you see?" York explained, taking another deep sip of the beer. A bit strong, but he enjoyed the warmth that came along with the drink.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

"That sounds like it comes in handy." Nathaniel laughed. "Don't get drunk now. We need to be sober for the trip." Nathaniel had a high tolerance for alcohol, but still monitored his intake. As a blacksmith he needs to be as healthy as possible, and the liver damage that comes with excessive drinking isn't acceptable.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"It's rare to find anybody that gets drunk on their first glass." York said as he finished the mug of ale, slamming it down on the bar in satisfaction. "To the capital! Only a few hours from here, shouldn't be a problem!" York said as they left the bar, noting Nathaniel's puzzled look. Leading Nathaniel towards the sled station, York gestured at the sled cart and tracks. "You see, since it's so hard to travel in Faia, Ekirei funded this sled system! A trip that would take an innumerable amount of days on a mount will only take a few hours on this!" York said, repeating what he learned from his books. Walking up to the clerk, York negotiated the price from fifteen down to ten, saving ten coins between the two of them.

Getting on the sled along with Nathaniel along with a few other passengers, a canopy slid over them to keep them warm as the sled slid forward amazingly fast, pushed by hydraulics and machinery from Celes. "Brilliant isn't it? This is the first time I've ridden something this amazing!" York said excitedly, the other passengers staring at him.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

Nathaniel was too amazed at the magnificence of the machinery to hear anything that York was saying. The brilliance of the design, the masterfully tempered steel, the incredible thermal insulation, all of it was perfect. He couldn't speak. This was like a dream. To think that you could make something like this out of metal. "Oh, if only I could show this to old Bernard, he'd be just as awe-struck."


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2010)

As the sled reached the capital, the scenery drastically changed. There was no snow around or within the city, only a dense fog of steam. This was do to a system of heating pipes placed throughout the city. The buildings towered above the ground and their tops could barely be made out due to the steam ((look at Nai's picture for a better representation)). There were also many skulls and skeletal structures throughout the city; a creepy, yet amusing sight. As the sled slowed to a halt at the station, there was a strange man standing in wait. The sled opened and released the passengers. *Greetings newcomers. My name is Nai Mikoyose. Welcome to the capital of Faia.* he went on to describe the city and its rules, and how the some things worked within the city, such as the pipe system. Before he could finish though he broke out into one of his fits. *Aah! MONSTER! STAY AWAY FROM ME!* he yelled out as he ducked and curled up in fear, trembling. Everyone looked at him with strange gazes, as there were no monsters to be seen and nothing was attacking him. After a few moments he regained his composure and stood back up. *Please forgive my behavior just now.* He finished explaining what he needed to, and did a small bow to the group *I must now head back to my other duties. Please enjoy your stay*


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 18, 2010)

I layed down in my pod and looked inquisitively at Tyran, my mentor for over half of my life, who was standing at a work station typing in specific codes. "So tell me, why have I been chosen for this? It kind of breaks up the usual type of mission I do." 

Tyran turned away from the station, looked at me, smiled and said, "Because I believe there is nobody here greater suited to this mission, all I need you to remember is that this is the most important mission I have ever given you." 

"I don't really think so, why can't you do it? He's much closer to you than he is to me."

"Just trust me, I know what I'm doing"

That was the last thing I heard him say before the doors to my pod closed and sealed shut. All four pods containing Gregory, Samantha, Tyrannous and I were launched down a single shaft into the most advanced shadow portal created, the pinnacle of shadow dimensional technology, a dimensional time warp. I truly had no idea where we were going, but I wasn't given much time to dwell on my thoughts before the pod became cold. It was a steady decrease of temperature that was almost soothing, so much so that I was unable to resist falling asleep.

A dark circle formed in the sky above the forest of Enma and four purple objects jettisoned from its depths in a blur. It took only seconds for them to crash into the forest floor with such force as to rip a few trees from their roots. The four objects were a dark shade of purple, metal, and oddly shaped. On each one was a black circle screen with large red words that flashed "THAWING PROCEEDURE IN PROCESS, KEEP YOUR DISTANCE"


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

"That was...interesting." Nathaniel was intrigued by Nai's stange behaviour, and also by his knowledge of the city. His fascination for this city grew. It was all built just as magnificently as the sled. Nathaniel took a few steps, but then stopped and turned toward York. "I don't know where I'm going." He laughed. "Lead the way?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"If you care to remember, I havn't been here before either." York answered with a short laugh. "I suggest we go towards the tallest building and see where that gets us." York suggested, heading towards the building in the middle of the capital. "Or we could just follow our guide like good tourists." York said as he changed his mind, following Nai. "Can you take us to Ekirei's throne please? I have the clearance for it." York said to Nai, barely catching up to him even if he was only walking.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2010)

*Master Ekirei!?* he paused for a moment with a blank stare. *No outsider has that kind of authority. What is your business here?* he looked at York with confusion. *Speak quickly, as I have work to do* he said in an upbeat and energetic manner as he began walking again, however this time it was in a funny manner. He was taking rather large steps, extending his legs out straight and raising them rather high. *What are your names?*


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"I am Lord York of Enma, and this is my travelling companion, Sir Liethan of Enma." York said plainly, removing the letter of proof along with the seals of clearance from his bindle to show Nai. "As you can see, this is a perfectly legitimate document." York said confidently, holding it out for Nai to see, not caring at all that Nai might try to steal it.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2010)

Nai stops instantly, then quickly bends over to look at the document York was holding out. His hands on his hands on his hips, Nai carefully looked at the paper. His expression dropped when he finished. *Rubbish* he said as he quickly turned around into an upright position. *What is your purpose for coming here? Master Ekirei doesn't deal with such matters, and no one ever tries to disturb him.* he began walking again, but normally this time


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"Obviously, the reason I was sent here must be important, especially if I was to receive these seals." Lord York said as he showed the seals of clearance, which he was sure were valid, even if the letter wasn't. "Prohibiting an emissary access is a serious inter-territory crime, isn't it? I don't think you'd want that much trouble simply because of a clerical error." York bluffed perfectly, his alluring tone smoothing out any cracks in his argument. "If nobody has ever disturbed Ekirei, then that would mean that I would be the first, that is all." York continued, piling the diplomatic weights on Nai.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2010)

*Seals!? Seals of who? No person has the authority to grant access to another for the purpose of seeing Master Ekirei, except one of Master Ekirei's three brothers* Nai stopped suddenly and a slight smile grew on his face, as he heard York hint at placing blame on him. *That sounded like a threat* he turned to face York, his smile even bigger, but now more sadistic in appearance *Was that a threat?* Nai was hoping he would say yes. It had been a while since the last time Nai was able to enjoy himself.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"A threat? I wouldn't do something so barbaric." York responded, with a grin just as sadistic on his face. "You say it has to be from one of the three brothers? If you examine these seals, it's obvious to anybody that these were from Enma himself." York continued, Nathaniel looking bewildered in the background. "If you don't believe me, your sealmaster or examiner could easily verify that these are completely valid." York finished, returning both the seals and letter to his bindle.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2010)

*That look of yours is making my blood boil* his smile just as big, and he began to laugh *No need. Your explanation just proved your papers false.* he turned and started to walk again. *You never answered my question. What is your purpose here? Why do you insist on seeing Master Ekirei?*


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

"Don't try to antagonize him." Nathaniel warned York. "I think it would be best for all of us if we didn't start anything." He threw a sidelong glance at Nai. Nathaniel could tell he was hoping for a fight, but he wouldn't give him that satisfaction.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

"I could say the same for you, assuming my papers are false on a whim." York answered, not missing a beat. "Diplomatic reasons as stated on the letter, nothing more nothing less." York continued, his grin not subsiding. "I insist on seeing Ekirei because it's my job, do you think any sane person would seek audience with a Brother without good reason?" York added, not a measure of tenseness in his voice. Taking a small stretch, York then took a deep breath.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 18, 2010)

"*Sigh* So he ignores me in the end...." Nathaniel decided to just let them argue. If a fight broke out, he'd be the one to stop it, as he seriously doubted that York had weaponry in that bindle of his.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 18, 2010)

*Ah the statue speaks* obviously referring to Nathaniel who had been quiet. He turned back to York *Assume? Who's assuming?* he looked around the area to see if another person was around *Are you referring to me?* he laughed *Only counsel members may see the Brothers. Only counsel members can grant seals, but only with the approval of their Master* He was explaining like he was a teacher, waving his finger with each point *Seals are not that of the Master, but that of the counsel member. You said your seal came from Master Ekirei's brother, Enma.* his grin came back and he laughed again *Master Ekirei doesn't have a brother named Enma* He turned to face York *If you wish to speak diplomacy, then you must speak with the counsel. Seeing Master Ekirei is out of the question.* Nai paused for a moment when he thought about the word sane. He didn't know what it was, but something about that word just made him mad. He began to tremble.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"You've fallen into my trap." York answered, but was slightly disappointed that this person caught onto his ruse so slowly. "You have a bias against people not from Faia, otherwise you would have pointed out that these seals were from Henran, and not Enma, which would be absurd." York continued, pushing on the weights. "Furthermore, it shows that you have no knowledge of anyplace outside of here, which means that you're not qualified to welcome an emmisary to this territory." York continued, pushing his advantage. "In fact, I never even needed your approval to start with." York finished, walking right past Nai.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

Nathaniel noticed an expression of sadistic anger appearing on Nai's face. "This won't end well." His hand instinctively moved towards the hammer on his waist.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 19, 2010)

Nai, without turning, reached back and grabbed York by the shoulder. The hand he grabbed York with began to glow, and Nai could be heard laughing. It started out soft, but then grew till he let out one big laugh. His grip tightened *Your mouth . . . is really annoying.*

*Nai* a voice came from down the street. *That's enough. Let him go*

*But I was just about to have some fun. Don't stop me right now, Akegata.*

*You dare disobey?* with that comment Nai quickly released York

*D-D-D-DEMON!!* Nai screamed as he pointed to Akegata *We must hide!* he said this as he tried to hide behind Nathaniel.

Akegata ignored Nai and turned to York. *You say we are bias against non-Faians, what is your proof? He read your papers, and found them to be fake. How does this justify your claim? You antagonize one of my men, and belittle his intelligence and authority as a counsel member, when it is you who obviously doesn't know anything and are out of place. I'd chose your next words very carefully if I were you. *


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

Nathaniel released his grip from his hammer and looked from Nai to Akegata, confused. He wasn't sure what was going on, but he decided to let York do the talking for now. If anything got out of hand, he would think of something then.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"Your next words very carefully." York responded sarcastically, saying the obvious answer. "And yet, I'm the only one showing proof while you two are the ones operating on the strength of my assumptions." York answered, stating the undeniable truth. "I never said you were biased against non-Faians, only Nai over there." York said with a slight tilt of his head. "In fact, I think you are belittling MY intelligence and authority." York finished with a powerful counter.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

_He seems to really enjoy provoking others._ Nathaniel was beginning to question who sent York on this mission in the first place. If it really was from the council of Henran, why would the documents have such flaws? Could it be that this was all fabricated? Was someone after York's position as Lord? _Even so, this is starting to look bad. Two of Ekirei's servants here at once, I doubt that I can take both of them if this develops into a fight. I'll just have to hope that York knows what he's doing._


----------



## Cooli (Apr 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Your next words very carefully." York responded sarcastically, saying the obvious answer. "And yet, I'm the only one showing proof while you two are the ones operating on the strength of my assumptions." York answered, stating the undeniable truth. "I never said you were biased against non-Faians, only Nai over there." York said with a slight tilt of his head. "In fact, I think you are belittling MY intelligence and authority." York finished with a powerful counter.



*Your proof has been proven false, yet you still cling to its credibility.* he glared at York *As he is a member of the counsel, any accusation made towards him is made towards us all. You say he is biased, yet you still show no proof. Your words have no meaning, just baseless assumptions.*

*You're authority compared to ours is insignificant!* Nai burst out *Even if you are just a messenger your actions are out of line and you over step your authority.* he stepped from behind Nathaniel with the same grin he had earlier *By law, we would be within our rights to place judgment upon you* he laughed


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"Proven false by what means? Is the eye of a random by passer all it takes to invalidate proof?" York asked rhetorically. "If you won't let me meet Ekirei, I will settle for a discussion with the Counsel." York said simply. "If you can't even grant me such a simple boon, it just shows your true purpose." York finished, looking calm. "The whole Counsel by the way, with witness." York added, just in case they might try to exploit him.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

"Damnit. This is getting us nowhere. We'll either be here all day arguing, or somebody will eventually become angry enough to start a fight, which we _barely avoided_ just now, by the way." Nathaniel said, throwing a look at York. He walked up to him close enough to whisper without the others hearing. "You remember that bottle of wine we put in your bindle earlier? Get that out." Upon receiving the bottle, he directed his next sentence to Nai and Akegata. "We could continue this as long as you'd like, or if you wouldn't mind, we could sit down, have a nice glass of wine, and figure out a compromise."


----------



## Cooli (Apr 19, 2010)

*Idiot* Nai let out a long loud laugh *Who the hell do you think we are?* he continued to laugh

*We are part of the council. If you didn't let that ego of yours plug your ears, you would have heard us say that earlier. But your actions just now, why should we even grant your wish?*

Akegata turned to Nathaniel *We must decline your offer.*


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

"I really just want to get this over with, if that's alright. We're here to settle the business stated in the letter, regardless of its validity. That's our duty." Nathaniel put a serious face. He didn't want to fight, but he wasn't about to back down, so he was hoping they'd find it in their hearts to listen to their reasons.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"Why did you think I said the whole counsel?" York responded smartly. "I think you are just as stupid as me, which is quite smart." York continued airily. "To start with, this could've been easily solved if you just conceded and told me where the throne room was, it's all I asked to start with." York countered with a sharp word jab. "I'm sure I can find the building myself, good day to you sirs." York said as he took the bottle of wine from Nathaniel and walked away, taking a small swig without his lips touching the rim. Putting the wine bottle away in his bindle, he gestured Nathaniel to follow.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 19, 2010)

Just then, York's leg was bitten hard by something *I really dislike your mouth* Nai said in a cold voice, staring down at York. Nai had used his powers to summon his hell-hound. *You should have listened to your friend . . . YOU MIGHT HAVE LIVED LONGER!!!* he laughed out as the hound went to attack York again. However, the hound disappeared before it could attack York again. When looking back, Akegata could be seen having knocked out Nai and throwing him over his shoulder.

*You no longer have any business here. I've spared you lives, so take them and leave this area. Next time I may not be so kind as to stop him* With that, Akegata took Nai and walked past York, disappearing in the distance.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

York felt an intense pain on his leg, but any serious injuries were nulled by Nathaniel's chainmail leggings, and it would only leave a nasty bruise instead of a horrible wound. Still, York felt like his leg had been cut off, but he could still walk, even if he limped a bit. "Brilliant, at least I get one lucky break today." York said, cloth of his pants having been ripped off by the hellhound. As soon as they left, York turned to Nathaniel. "I guess we went on a wild goose chase! No matter, I will still compensate you for your time." York said to Nathaniel, returning the letter and seals back to his bindle just in case, then handing Nathaniel a year's worth of coins in pay. "I'm travelling back to Enma, are you coming along as well?" York asked, sounding like he wasn't bothered at all.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

"It would leave a bitter taste in my mouth if I just left you to tavel all the way back to Enma with that limp you have." Nathaniel chuckled. He wasn't the least bit surprised that York had gotten injured because of his arrogance. "But before that, did you know that the letter was fake?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"Obviously, I didn't." York responded, having already shook the limp off, even if he was somewhat weak. He was surprised at how sturdy Nathaniel's chainmail was. "No harm done, since there isn't any dispute then I don't have to do anything." York continued, already leading Nathaniel back to the sled port. "I think I'm going to visit Celes and Areno anyway, are you coming along? I already settled the paperwork for it, no use wasting free vacation time." York finished, paying the fee to the sled counter. "Also, is that enough to satisfy you? I did waste your time after all." York said, pointing out his payment to Nathaniel.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

"Oh, I didn't actually come along to get paid, I came for the adventure. I really was looking forward to seeing all the other regions too, so I don't feel quite satisfied yet. You'll have to bear with me for a while longer." Nathaniel walked ahead of York fora while, but then stopped and turned toward him. "Should we stay here for the night, or get back across the border before we rest?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"I don't think I've been treating you fairly as a companion, why don't you choose for yourself?" York said with a short chuckle, passing Nathaniel his dated but still accurate map. Checking his bindle very quickly, he made sure all of his belongings were still properly stowed. "Amazing chainmail leggings by the way, I think my leg would have been bitten off without them." York complimented, tapping the part bare of cloth at the back of his leg, showing the metal leggings.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

Nathaniel took a quick look at the leggings and made his decision. "I think we should stay here for the night. If you could go find us a place to rest, I'll take those leggings and get them fixed. Quite a few of the links are broken, and there's a small hole right there." After taking the chainmail from York, he set out to find a smithy. In a place like this, he should at the very least be able to find a furnace and anvil.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

York had his money refunded as Nathaniel took the leggings. "We'll meet up back here at the sled station!" York shouted after Nathaniel. Taking a small stretch and a deep breath, York set out to find lodgings. Finding a particularly nice hotel with a reasonable price, he payed the reservation fee. "I'll be back in a few, thank you very much." York said to the hotel desk as he returned to the sled station. Checking his timepiece, the next sled would be back here within the next thirty minutes, and if his hypothesis was correct...

But for now, Lord York was tired, so he took a seat on the steps.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

Nathaniel found a smithy quicker than he expected. Gaining permission from the blacksmith there to use his anvil and furnace, he thoroughly mended the leggings. He thanked the blacksmith again, and paid him a small amount for the inconvenience. Hurriedly making his way back to the station, Nathaniel saw York from a distance, resting on the steps. "All fixed. Sorry for taking so long."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"Wait a bit, I want to see if another counsel member is actually going to come down here to welcome the new arrivals." York said, taking another look at his timepiece. "Even if the letter and seals were fake, I find it somewhat suspicious that a counsel member would happen to be the one to welcome us." York said, voicing his suspicions to Nathaniel. Taking the chainmail leggings and storing them in the cloth, he slung the bindle over his shoulder once again. According to the sled schedule, the next sled would be here within a few more minutes.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

"That's true. Normally, wouldn't someone be hired to do that kind of thing? And if that guy from the council really was so busy that he had to leave within 5 minutes of welcoming us, why would he have bothered in the first place?" Nathaniel impatiently looked around the platform for someone to come.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"While we're waiting, would you like to see something?" York asked Nathaniel, standing up and unfolding the red cloth of the bindle, then running the bindle's ornate stick through the top of it, making it resemble the capote of a Matador, a type of performer that was banned a few years ago. "Hit me, throw something at me, your choice." York said, holding the cloth firm while standing in a bent stance.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

"...You sure? I have a pretty strong arm." Nathaniel picked up a stone that was lying nearby and hurled it at York.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

York caught the rock with the cloth of the bindle and swished it around fancifully, showing that the rock was gone. "But you already knew that would happen, right? This is what I wanted to show you." York said as he swished the cloth once again. The rock came flying out at the exact same speed Nathaniel threw it, Nathaniel barely catching the rock. "You see, remember when I told you the things that go into the bindle come out the same? It turns out that also applies to momentum and force." York explained, having tested it one night while Nathaniel was asleep.

"Do you want to see something else I learned?" York asked with a sly grin.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

Nathaniel's hand stung slightly from catching the rock. "That depends, will something else come flying at me?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"It wouldn't have hurt so much if you didn't throw like a catapult." York complimented jokingly. "But no, this is far worse than something flying at you." York said, looking slightly sinister. "It's what I suspect was the original use of this bindle." York continued, readjusting the cloth. "So do you want to see it or would you rather keep, as you say, "a mystery a mystery"?" York asked, laughingly mimicking Nathaniel's voice.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 19, 2010)

About five minutes before the sled was supposed to show, a strange figure appeared in the distance. He was wearing a long white lab coat, and was carrying some papers in his hand. He was intensely going over each, making a few marks here and there to correct the mistakes in his work. He looked up to see York and Nathaniel, but not knowing who they were, he turned his head back to his work as he waited for the sled


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

"Hold on, you can show it to me later. Look over there." Nathaniel pointed to the man wearing a lab coat. "Does that look like a council member to you?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

York was glad that he didn't have to show the gruesome side of the capote, and returned it into a bindle. "Why don't we approach him and ask? It's always the best way." York said, walking confidently up to the man in the coat.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

Nathaniel followed closely behind, staying alert just in case he actually _was_ a council member, and by chance happened to be mentally unstable like the first one they met. "Careful this time. You're not wearing your leggings right now, so  it would be best if you didn't go shooting your mouth off again." He laughed just a little.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"Of course, but I have my capote at the ready now, I think I can protect myself long enough for you to save me." York responded, motioning to his bindle. "In fact, let me put those back on really quickly." York continued jokingly, putting the chainmail leggings back on. "Now we walk up to him." York said with a short laugh, then continued walking to the coated man.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 19, 2010)

After hours had passed one of the strange purple objects hissed and an oval shape popped out about five inches from its original place. A line formed straight down the middle of the oval and it spilt with an explosion of mist. After a few seconds passed a brown figure fell out of the pod onto the ground on all fours coughing. This figure that was in this new strange land was me, and I was already having a bad day. Of course I was asleep for a century, in a dark, cold, and closed in space.

I pulled the bandages away from my mouth and coughed up that nasty thick liquid that had kept me alive for all this time. When I first drank it, it was just a blue liquid but while inside me it changed into...that. After coughing my lungs empty and vomiting it out of my stomach I pulled the bandages back over my mouth and stood up. I heard a couple of hisses and poppes and knew Sam and Greg where finishing up. I took a walk around the area, getting a feel for my surroundings then returned to them. 

Sam and Greg were stretching as I got back and Tyrannous was finishing his thawing proceedure. I walked over to his pod and caught him as he fell out, he was still unconcious just as I thought. He had no fluid to throw up but I didn't want him eating dirt. I walked back over to my pod and looked around, Sam was sitting on a newly created stump while Greg was out getting a feel for the surroundings. I layed Tyrannous down in a soft patch of grass and walked up to the rear end of my pod.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 19, 2010)

As the sled arrived, the man in the cloak put away his papers and put on his glasses, then with a big smile he said Greetings! he went through the same basic description of the city Nai had done earlier. However, he was a bit more detailed as to the scientific description of certain things. After checking the time on his watch, he concluded his welcoming speech. After answering a few questions a family had, the man bid farewell to the group. As he turned to leave, he put away his glasses and brought the papers from earlier out from his pocket.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

"Whoops, he's leaving. Quick, let's go." Nathaniel quickened his pace and caught up with the man. "Excuse me, may I have a moment? I apologize if we're inconveniencing you, but may we ask you a few things?"


----------



## Cooli (Apr 19, 2010)

The man stopped what he was doing and looked at the person. I don't mind, but please make it quick. I can't be away from my work for too long he had a deadline he must meet, and he knew he couldn't leave his experiments unattended for too long


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

"Of course. Would you happen to be a member of Ekirei's Council?" Nathaniel tried to be as direct as he could. He didn't have any secret agenda, and felt that he would do best just to ask what he needed to. He was sure that York would have made a different approach, but he knew what that could get them into, so he decided and polite and not to pry to far into things.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 19, 2010)

That I am. My name is Neir Karite. he replied. May I ask your names, and the purpose of your question? He looked down at his paper again, making a few more marks before rolling it up and placing it under his arm. He placed his hands in his coat pockets, and looked at Nathaniel with a calm and pleasant demeanor.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 19, 2010)

"Oh, I'm sorry, I'd forgotten my manners. My name is Nathaniel Blackwell. The fellow behind me is York, a Lord from Enma. We came here for the purpose of settling some diplomatic issues that we had been notified of in a letter from the Council of Henran. However, when we arrived here, we were greeted by a Councilman like yourself, who told us that the documents we held, along with the seal of the Council, were false. We were simply wondering whether or not it was a member of the Council's duty to greet those who arrive on the sled, along with any particular reason why we would be unable to meet with Master Ekirei, as we only want to be absolutely sure that we were in possession of false documents before we travelled back to Enma and confronted the Council with our failure." Nathaniel neither hesitated nor stuttered when speaking this, and was almost completely sure that he hadn't made any implications towards anything that could be taken into offence.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 19, 2010)

Diplomatic issues!? he stared blankly Of what issues do you speak? he asked puzzled May I see your documents. he asked. He waited patiently for them As for the sled, it is not necessarily the duty of a council member to greet newcomers. As we are short handed today, we council members are simply filling in. Normally there are representatives who greet new arrivals and often have guided tours. He paused for a moment to check the time On the matter of seeing Master Ekirei, only those with "our" seal may see him. If you have the seal of another council member under a different Master, depending on your purpose for seeing the Master and our knowledge of your coming, we may or may not allow you passage. He looked at York, then back at Nathaniel. He was still waiting to see the documents. Since you said your purpose here was to discuss diplomacy, then your want to see Master Ekirei is out of the question, as he does not deal with such matters. It is the duty of the council members to govern over each area.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"It's a good thing I kept this then." York said folding out the slightly crumpled letter and seals, then showing them to Neir, but not letting them go. "Since you seem like a reasonable fellow, may I schedule an appointment for audience with the council?" York asked politely, a completely different tone from his aggressive voice a few minutes earlier. Refolding the Capote back into a Bindle,York introduced himself properly. "I am Lord York of the Enman Fields, are my documents in order?" York asked with a slight bow. Just now, Nathaniel recalled what York said a week or so ago.

"Diplomacy is a dangerous thing."


----------



## Cooli (Apr 20, 2010)

Why are they separate? he asked surprised Our seals are suppsed to be on the document to be valid. Let me take a look at those seals and the letter he reached out to grab the documents As for your request to counsel, I decline. Akegata informed me of the encounter you had with him and Nai on my way to greet the new arrivals


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 20, 2010)

"Just to clarify, but they were just as rude to us, if not more." York said with a short stroke of his hair. York pointed out the cloth on the back of his leg, along with the heavy bruise that was situated there. "At the very least, you could do me the favor of informing me of a few rudimentary things." York said with a twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 20, 2010)

Ah, but you have only yourself to blame. Your arrogance led to a situation you could not control, and that is why you did not come out unscathed. Had Akegata not been there, you would have suffered far worse than a bruise. he looked at his watch again. I owe you no favor, however, I will answer only one of your question. Make it quick, as I have work to get back to my work, and your sled is about to leave.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 20, 2010)

"Are you and the rest of Ekirei's council contending ownership of the Enman Swamplands? If not, then I have no further business here." York asked with a smart look, returning the documents to his bindle. If York's hunch was right, then the next few minutes would turn out very profitable.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 20, 2010)

The swamplands? he paused to think for a moment. The swamplands, as well as the rest of the Enman territory, is governed and controlled by the council of Master Henran. If we have business there, that matter would be discussed in a council meeting he gave neither a yes or no answer, which he didn't plan on doing. Such matters do not concern those who do not hold a seat on the council


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 20, 2010)

"This is what I was sent here for, as an emissary to discuss this dispute, as stated on the letter." York said with a small head tilt. "As you can see, this is far more important than a petty argument between men." York said, appealing to Neir's patriotism. "So now, I ask again, I wish to set up an appointment for a meeting with the council to discuss this matter." York finished, words flowing like water.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 20, 2010)

And you're not understanding. Such a matter would not be discussed through an emissary. It would be held in a meeting in which only the Council members would partake. He took a closer look at the letter and seals within his hand. Your letter, as Nai pointed out before, is a fake. This is a proven fact as our seals would be stamped on such documents, as yours clearly does not have. The seals of which you also carry, though almost identical, they are fake as well. So again, I must decline your request just then, you could hear the sound of the sled starting up. York and Nathaniel were about to miss their ride. If this was your only business, then our conversation is done he turned to walk away, checking the time on his watch one more time.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 20, 2010)

"Brilliant! I guess I'll see you in a few years or so then." York said as he waved off Neir. "So now that we have that settled, what do you want to do now?" York asked Nathaniel, looking quite happy that this was done with. Taking a quick swig of wine, York seemed a bit more fanciful than usual.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 20, 2010)

Neir vanished into the fog as he walked down the street.

__________________________________

Over in Areno, Kukaku had finally managed to reach the lake at the center of the region. This area was full of life, as it was the only place that could sustain such a large population. The streets were filled with shops and merchants who conducted trade. Kukaku searched around, gathering everything she would need before heading back out into the desert. She even helped out a couple of people, in order to earn money for when she would need to get supplies again. Satisfied with her bulging sack of coins, Kukaku smiled and laughed as she tied the sack firmly to her sash.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 20, 2010)

I put my palm against a sensory pad on the back of my pod ready for it to open and give me my armor but instead a loud noise blared and a female voice said, "lock-down in effect, please wait 48 hours for locks to release."

"Damnit."

"Relax, Lieutenant, nobody will be able to get in there so we can always come back for it. I mean, even Berugu wouldn't be able to pry that thing open."

"I know, I just don't like having no choice to come back, it practically screams ambush."

"Lieutenant, we just got here. Who on Earth would want to ambush us? Better yet, why would we care? It's not like we were picked because Tyran liked us."

"Well..."

"Yeah, I know, we heard, but that doesn't mean anything. Like he said he picked you for a reason."

Well, at least now I knew she wasn't on to anything. My mission was still secure, still a secret. I looked over after hearing a couple sticks breaking under Greg's feet, I would have reacted but I knew that any lethal threat wouldn't be stupid enough to step on a couple of twigs.

"You were out a bit longer than me, did you see anything?"

"No." 

He had responded rather harshly, I already knew he didn't like being commanded by somebody of inferior rank. I had been entrusted with two missions, both by Tyran. One was, however, a lie and the other a secret. The mission they thought was given to us was to protect Tyrannous and make sure he grew up to be the leader of the shadows. Tyran had other plans however: he had used the fake mission to bring in the two devout shadow members so that they could help me.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 20, 2010)

"Ah! Hey, my wine! Don't drink it all by yourself! *sigh* Well, if that's that, then we should hurry back to the sled. It's leaving soon, isn't it? I would have liked to sleep here for the night, but I'm afraid that if we stay here too much longer, that may give Neir the chance to inform Nai and Akegata of our meeting, and that may not end well." Nathaniel began walking back towards the station. After reaching their destination, they reacquired their horse and camel, and started their journey back to Enma.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 20, 2010)

"It's still over the label, don't be a miser." York said jokingly, returning the wine to his bindle. Repaying the fee, they got into the sled. The journey home was far easier than the journey there to Faia, and the druid that setup the bridge earlier left it there for York's use. In just a few days, they were already back in the forest proper, treading the dirt path back to town. The familiar scents and warmth made York glad to be back in Enma, and he wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 20, 2010)

Nathaniel took a deep breath. "Ah, I missed this air. It was awfully nice of the Druid to leave the bridge up. We'll have to repay them somehow." They continued travelling through the main forest until they found a clearing, and they let their animals take a break for a while.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 21, 2010)

Suddenly, York and Nathaniel saw something crash down from the sky, making a ghastly sound and displacing many trees. "How queer, I wonder what that could have been?" York asked rhetorically, already riding towards the site of incident on his camel.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 21, 2010)

"We may not get there for a while. Judging by how long it took for the sound of the crash to get here, they landed at least two miles away. It'll take a few hours to find them, mostly because it's hard to navigate in this forest." Nathaniel scratched his head and hopped on his horse to follow York. "Sorry, bud. Didn't give you much time to rest." He said to the horse, giving it a carrot.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 21, 2010)

"These are a few hours I am willing to spend, the more time I can waste before explaining this all to my aide, the better." York said jokingly to Nathaniel, remembering his iron glared helper. Patting the camel's head by stretching his arm as far as he could, York thought of how much he would have had to walk without it.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 21, 2010)

They spent the next several hours searching the forest for the objects they saw fall from the sky. When they finally found it, they were surprised to see a group of people gathered near them.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard a noise and looked up to see two men: one strong, the other skinny; one on a camel, the other on a hoarse; one diplomat, one worker. I discretely pulled one of the foot long blades out of its sheath on my thigh and hid it behind my arm. I then gestured to my teamates with my free hand. Gregory understood the gesture, of coarse because he came up with it, and picking up Tyrannous he left with Samantha. I had no worry these two would know my intentions as the physical expressions of my face were hidden behind the wrappings.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 21, 2010)

Nathaniel stopped his horse when he saw three of the four people run off into the forest. He hopped off and walked toward the one that stayed behind. "Good evening." He wasn't sure what else to say. Was he just supposed to ask, _'Hey, I saw those things come falling out of the sky, can you tell us what they are?'_ Hopefully the man in front of them would ask the questions first.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 22, 2010)

"Good evening my fellow men, welcome to Enma." York said cheerfully while getting off the camel, quickly noticing that they were foreigners. "You shouldn't spend so much time in the forest, there are various nomadic tribes in the area. Perchance you would like to be accommodated in town?" York offered with a slight tip of his hat, a persuasive voice that was hard to deny.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't like these two being here, but I'd rather not have had to kill them so I went with a warning, "Stop where you are, I'd rather not have to kill you both." I took a single step backward and leaned foreward, ready to move.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 22, 2010)

"Whoa, alright. Don't want any trouble. We were just curious, but if that's a problem, I wouldn't want to get in a fight about it." Nathaniel didn't take his eyes off of him. "Although, your reaction to us simply being present makes me a little suspicious of you."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 24, 2010)

After another moment of viewing the two I noticed the man who came on the camel looked important, based around his clothing. Because of the of this new development I decided I didn't want to cause a war with whoever might be under this man's power and went with an acceptable apology. "Sorry," I said as I (not so discretely) sheathed my dagger. "As he said, we, or rather I, am not from here. I was just exercising caution, you never know who or what you will find in a strange forest, right? Nevertheless, I can tell by your reaction you mean no harm, I will trust you(I lied)"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 24, 2010)

York easily noticed the man's pathetic bluff, but decided to accept it anyway. York would always opt for the peaceful option if he was ever given a choice. "As I said, I would like to offer you lodging and sustenance, it's your choice whether to accept it or not." York said with a smooth voice, eyes slightly sharpened.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 25, 2010)

I no longer had time for them, I had to prepare. "I must decline, I apologize for taking up your time. Now I must ask you to leave as I am going to set up my camp." I raised my hand in a farewell gesture and turned away from them.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 25, 2010)

"Set up your camp? Here? That just makes me more suspicious that you have something to do with those objects over there." Nathaniel pointed to the pods. "We don't want any trouble, we're just curious about what those are, and what you're doing here. If you don't know what they are, or you don't want to tell us, that's fine, we'll just figure it out on our own." Nathaniel shrugged.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 25, 2010)

Without turning I said, "Where do you think we came from? Those four pods are how me and those other three arrived here in your lands. I don't really care about revealing this information because I've already looked over both of you and if your intentions _were_ hostile, I could handle both of you with minimal difficulty. As to why I am setting up camp here, I can't gain access to my equipment until around 47 hours have passed."


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 25, 2010)

"Oh. Well that's interesting. I don't quite know what to say about that. Nobody's done that before, for all I know. Uh...York, there anything else we we want to know? Or do we just leave?" Nathaniel was surprised at how willingly he revealed his information to them. And since they were only asking out of curiosity, and now that they've gotten their answer, they don't really have any more reason to be there


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 25, 2010)

"We shouldn't pester them any farther, they don't seem to want any trouble after all." York said, but with a sudden twinkle in his eye, continued. "However, you could explain how you and your group are going to make up for the major damage you've caused to this area." York finished sharply, gesturing the scorched earth and toppled trees.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 25, 2010)

Kissui watched from atop the trees, out of sight and undetectable, at the scene below. She didn't really care what they were discussing, but was more so concerned with what each person could do. As a "collector" of sorts, she had a keen eye in determining something's worth. The man dressed as a noble didn't seem to amount to much, and actually appeared to be below that of an average man, while his companion showed to have potential despite his rugged appearance. But by far, the third man showed the most promise. She could tell that he was easily the best in all aspects of the three. A slight smile grew on her face as she thought of the many uses she could have for this unknown man.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 26, 2010)

"Now, now, you're the one that just said we shouldn't pester them any more. Let's just get going. We've lost a lot of time." Nathaniel mounted his horse and waited for York to do the same.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 26, 2010)

it was around morning and the cold breeze of Faia could be feel, the dawn was coming the snowy plains turn a crimson red as the sun rose a lonely figure raising over the floor, too big to be bird specially on this zones that the cold could freeze their feathers, it was a figure like made of marble with some runic marks like tattoos over body, dressed on white and holding a morning star made of something resemble crystal, suddenly it just fall from the sky, it seems to be kind of tired and frozen.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 26, 2010)

Kay fixed his eyes on the caribou he was stalking, and took another small step. Instinct, more than anything else, guided his feet to places devoid of frozen twigs or thin ice that would snap under his weight and give him away.

He could have used his wolf-form and padded his way through the snow, hidden until such time as he sprang from ambush, but whilst he still retained a human mind in that form, the instincts of a wolf sometimes took over, replacing such things as "cook meat before you eat it" simply with "DEVOUR", and he reserved a special hatred for waking up with the taste of blood and raw meat soaking his mouth.

And so as he came to a halt and slowly put arrow to bowstring, he used the talents of his human form - his increased focus and ability to use tools, and focused wholeheartedly on his chosen quarry.

So much so that he did not register the falling creature above him until it landed next to him, throwing up a lot of snow and startling the wild caribou into running. Kay shouted some wordless cry of anger and threw his bow down before inspecting what had caused this to happen.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 26, 2010)

Moving in her sleep and with some bruises all over the girl basically smash the morning star close to the unknown figure, the hit was not that strong anyways. The figure step aside dodging the hit and with mild interest check the figure.

Out of the blue the girl wake up like if someone have kick her or something, she start looking around and finally set her gaze on the figure "Ahhh what a cure chrumbler, you are not so common nowadays right?" putting her hand over the head of the human male and petting him and moving behind the ear "Asa would like to introduce herself a Afelia, Asa say to the little chrumbler she is petting, even if he is a bit pervert and its nude"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 26, 2010)

"...Er... What?" Kay was momentarily at a loss for words. This strange girl had fallen from the sky and wasn't making any sense whatsoever. Cure Chrumbler? Calling herself two different names? Saying he was naked? _He did subconsciously pat his trousers to make sure they were there._

And why was she stroking him? Not that it felt bad (another side effect of his lupine heritage), but for goodness' sake, this was a complete stranger and he wasn't just some pet to be stroked by anyone.

Gently (because she didn't look to be the strongest of creatures despite surviving a fall from the sky), he grabbed the wrist of the arm that was stroking him, and firmly held it still.

"Asa.... Afelia... Who are you?" His face wrinkled in slight confusion. "Where did you come from?"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 26, 2010)

While now playing and moving her arm and watching his move alone "oh my what a rude Chrumbler Asa state, not introducing himself to Asa" with her other hand moving it to her head she ponder "I am from my mom, or so I was told, she is really beautiful and I love her say Asa reassuring the Chrumbler".

Asa then put her hand close to his face and giggle "Hope that answer your questions Mr Chrumbler... ahhh what a pretty dawn where you watching it also?"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 26, 2010)

_She's still not making sense... Did she hit her head or something?_ Kay couldn't keep himself from frowning at the girl's odd answers.

"What's a Chrumbler?" he muttered before glancing over his shoulder at the dawn. Truth be told, it was nothing special - just the same dawn as always, the same he'd seen countless times before today. "And why do you keep talking like that? 'Asa this' and 'Asa that'?"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 26, 2010)

uhhh, she tilted her head "Whos this Asa? Asa ask without knowing" poiting to him "Asa state you are a Chrumbler as she point her finger" she then shift her head around and get up start dancing around "Hey hey see there are snow fairies around".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 26, 2010)

More confused than ever, Kay took a step back as this strange girl danced about, laughing happily at the snow. He idly scratched his head and tried to make sense of her. She had wings, which explained why she'd been in the sky to begin with, and whilst it would be dangerous for anyone to go flying in this weather, that would explain her fall.

He'd forgotten all about his escaped dinner by this point, and just stood there scrutinizing the girl playing in the snow.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 26, 2010)

"To be honest I do not plan on doing anything, nature will restore itself when I leave." I no longer had business with them so I walked back and sat on a tree stump waiting for them to leave.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 26, 2010)

The girl suddenly stop like if she had catch something, and get it close to her ear "Ahh you think he doesn't t have a name... poor Chrumbler, but you know a good name for him" getting her hands even closer to her ear, she giggle again and the rush towards the man and smile "Mrs fairy told Asa, that Asa should call mr Chrumbler Fuyushiro" as the say this she release her hand... there was nothing there at least nothing the man could see and she start petting him again.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

_This isn't getting anywhere...._ Kay closed his eyes, pinched the bridge of his nose and took a deep breath.

"My name's Kay," he grunted. "Not... Fuyush-iro or whatever. And I'm not a Chrumbler, either!" He felt a strange sensation on his head, and when he opened his eyes Asa had somehow managed to free her hand from his grip and was stroking him again.

With an angry growl, he swatted at her arm.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 27, 2010)

With surprising speed for someone he consider a dotty she leave the grip and was behind him and start tickle him and to pet him on the stomach "Now now Fuyushiro you should calm down that bad mod would ruin your day, smile smile and I promise to stroke you more... but right now I am somehow hungry what do you say?" She then move 1 of her hands and put herself on a thinking pose "I know how about some bread with honey that should help your mood".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

Kay squirmed out of Asa's grasp and put some distance between them.

"Look, Asa, Afelia, whatever you call yourself - stop it. I am _not_ a pet. How would you feel if some stranger scared off your dinner and then started stroking you?"

Speaking of dinner, he could feel his stomach rumbling, and that was something he wanted to fix sooner rather than later. He'd satisfied his curiosity about the pale girl, and gotten far more than he bargained for - now he needed to get back to the reason he was out here to begin with. Slinging his bow back across his back, he began to walk off - he wasn't going to head back home empty-handed.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

Tyran Draconis said:


> "To be honest I do not plan on doing anything, nature will restore itself when I leave." I no longer had business with them so I walked back and sat on a tree stump waiting for them to leave.



"Do you know how long it takes to grow a tree?" York said, somewhat frustrated, on the verge of harshly chewing them out. The man even had the nerve to sit on the dead stump of one of the trees he toppled. "We'll check back on you and your group in two to three days." York said, getting on his camel and starting the ride back to Enma.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 27, 2010)

Taking off with the gentle sun, she follow Fuyushiro around till he settle a pray in front of him, she go down a bit to make sure she was hear "you know I don't mind, I would get a new breakfast threes always new to try and... I like to be pet from time to time" she then put her hands inside a bag and take a huge bread and a knife, then take out a jar with honey and sit infront of the mind, not minding that this new pray was escaping.

"here take it, I know honey always help people get on better mod".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

It took some time to find another animal, especially one not skittish enough to be sent running by the wingbeats of Asa, but he did eventually find one. However, no sooner had he drawn an arrow than Asa landed in front of him with a loud _whoomph_ and sent the beast running.

"you know I don't mind, I would get a new breakfast there's always something new to try and... I like to be pet from time to time" she said rather loudly, breaking the silence she'd held since he'd started looking for food.

He grit his teeth, elongated fangs digging into his lower lip, and clenched the arrow in his hands so tightly that it snapped. Did this girl know what she was doing? She casually spread honey on some bread, and handed a slice to him with a smile.

"here take it, I know honey always helps people get in a better mood".

"I don't want your damned honey!" It took a great deal of self-restraint for Kay to avoid slapping the bread out of Asa's hands. "Why are you still following me?"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 27, 2010)

"Well you seem kinda lonely and hungry, if you dont like honey I have other stuff right here... how about dry meat? its a bit salty but its good" as she take out a lot of things off the back so many it was clearly the bag was magical of some sort.

"Plus I would like some company here its a bit lonely, and you are colorful, at the very least not white".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

Kay was tempted to just walk off, but no doubt Asa would follow him. So he accepted the meat she offered him, and then sat down next to her with a heavy sigh.

"So where do you come from, Asa? How'd you end up here?" he said before taking his first bite of the meat. It was salty, like she said, but certainly edible.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 27, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Do you know how long it takes to grow a tree?" York said, somewhat frustrated, on the verge of harshly chewing them out. The man even had the nerve to sit on the dead stump of one of the trees he toppled. "We'll check back on you and your group in two to three days." York said, getting on his camel and starting the ride back to Enma.



I laughed. "Go ahead and return in your three days, I'll be gone and this place will be nothing but a crater. As an answer to your first question, I have seen a tree grown in seconds and a forest in minutes. All you need is the right people with the right powers, as the Rite of Elementals teaches." I waved my hand as if shooing off insects. "Now please leave me to my thoughts, thank you."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"And do you see any of these people in the general area? Your disregard for life is only surpassed by your inability to think things through." York finished as a parting blow, taking deep breaths to suppress his rage. York wanted to go down from his camel and punch that man in the face, but knew that he was hindered by his weakness. Continuing with the breaths, York slowly calmed down.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 27, 2010)

"As a matter of fact I do." I quickly retorted, "She is probably sleeping somewhere in this forest right now." I had a smile of satisfaction across my face, although it was hidden by the wrappings on my face.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"Is that so? Are you willing to make a friendly wager with me?" York said, a bright twinkle in his eye. Slowly dismounting from his camel, York unfolded his bindle into a capote.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 27, 2010)

"And what exactly would this wager be?" I asked in curiosity as I stood up, gripping the handle of my katana.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"We play catch." York said, grinning wildly. Rolling a medium sized stone to the bandaged man, York took his stance. "We can't move from where we're standing, first one to miss catching the rock or throw it short, over, or under loses." York explained, stating the simple rules. "If I win, you find a way to repair the damage to this area." York said, then continued. "If you win, I leave you alone and won't bother you for the rest of your camping trip." York offered. "Do we have a deal?" York asked, finishing his explanation.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 27, 2010)

"Okey." I picked up the stone and tossed it from hand to hand as I smiled behind the wrappings, this time contemplating how much this little man would be damaged. Finally I gripped it in my right hand. "Here it comes." I said as I wipped it at him, holding back as I didn't want to kill him, only severely injure.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

Catching the amazingly fast stone with the capote only because he was holding it in front of him, York swung the cape in confidence. Showing both sides of the cloth, York showed that the stone was gone. Flicking the capote, the stone flew to the left of the bandaged man, far enough that it would be impossible to catch without moving his legs. 

"I win."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 27, 2010)

I quickly pulled out my spine sword and, using it like a whip, snapped it at the flying stone allowing it to wrap around the rock. With a twist of my hip and wrist I snapped the wip in front of me, launching the stone directly at York's hand that held the stick. "I wouldn't count on it."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

Even if his reflexes were dull, York already had the cloth prepared as soon as the bandaged man pulled out his sword. Doing the same trick over again, York threw the rock directly down the center slightly over the bandaged man's shoulder, as it would be difficult to stop with such a flexible weapon.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 27, 2010)

"Well I come from the sky, a place that look like crystals yet I have live in a normal human house for a while but I never did go out, I read a lot of books, and why I am here" she start to ponder while given a bite to the bread "mmm I guess I want to see everything on the world and discover the things that are yet to be discover".


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 27, 2010)

I lifted up my left hand and the stone smacked into it. Ignoring the sting, I tossed the stone into my right hand and the sword into my left. With only a little force I tossed the stone in an upward curve so that it would drop right on top of York.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"You're catching on." York said, catching the stone with the cloth and softly withdrawing the rock from it. "However, I still have a few tricks up my sleeve." York said mischievously. Laying the cloth on the floor without moving his feet, York threw the rock down at it with all his might. Picking the cloth up from the floor, York waved it again, this time hurling the stone so far right that the odd weapon couldn't catch it.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 27, 2010)

When the man threw the stone down into the cloth I slid my spine sword into my cloak and withdrew a new one, its shape was indestinguishable because it emitted a bright light. When York threw the stone I swung the sword blinding them both momentarily, when their vision returned I was standing there, holding the stone in my hand. "Likewise."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"I heard the stone hit the ground." York said with a knowing look. "Let's keep going anyway, can't hurt." York said, waiting for the bandaged man to toss the stone back, capote at the ready.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 27, 2010)

I swung the sword, blinding them again. This time when their sight returned I was holding my katana centimeters from the scrawney man's neck. "How about we play a new game, you two leave and I don't have to kill you both. You may outnumber me but I can change that real easily." I pressed my katana to his neck, not enough pressure to kill, only to stress my point. "And before you say anything, yes, I am a sore loser, but I've survived and survival is all that matters. So I warn you, do not cross me again, if you do I will not hesitate to render your head from your body."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"Is that so?" York wasn't afraid at all, his charisma and bravery built up from arguments and diplomacy with people far stronger and more powerful than him. York quickly flicked his hand, draping the cloth over the bandaged man's swords. The bandaged man managed to pull both of them out in time, showing reflexes that were on an entirely different level than York's. Retreating backwards slightly, York took a bent stance with the capote covering most of his front. "And how can I threaten you in anyway, may I ask?" York questioned with a slightly puzzled look.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 27, 2010)

Nathaniel was sitting on the ground nearby, nibbling at a loaf of bread. There was no way for him to stop them now that they've started going at it, so he might as well enjoy the show. If it ended up getting violent, he'd step in, but for now he wanted to finish his snack. _York can take care of himself, at least until my stomach is full._ He thought.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 27, 2010)

"I asked you earlier to continue on your journey, I am once again asking, please leave. I will not offer again." I turned around returning the glowing blade to my cloak and sheathing my katana. Once I reached the tree stump I sat down, eyes closed, contemplating.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"Well, that's that." York said with a satisfied look. "Let's go back home, I'm sure your friends are waiting for you." York said, helping Nathaniel up from the floor. Mounting his camel slowly, York started the ride back to the plains. "Like I said, we'll be back in two days bandages." York finished as an aside, just in earshot.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 27, 2010)

"Thanks for the show, both of you." Nathaniel grinned, saying it just loud enough for both of the others to hear. He hopped on his horse and followed after York. "But I doubt that they're expecting me to return so quickly, after I left so suddenly, and explained that I'd take at least a year to return."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 27, 2010)

I heard that last bit and decided I didn't want to have another encounter with him. Being impatient as I was I pulled out my scroll and unraveled it on the floor until 13 dots were visible. I pressed my pointer finger on the twelfth dot and a foot long metal handle slid out. I grabbed it with both hands and pulled, in an explosion of smoke a massive blade appeared, attached to the silver handle. It was six feet long with foot long curved blades on either side at regular intervals of six inches.

Supporting the weapon on my shoulder I walked over to my pod and raised the weapon high over my hand. With all of my strength I brought the sword down on the back of my pod, obliterating the sealed door. I again carried the blade over to my scroll and dropped the sharp tip back on its dot. In a second plume of smoke the blade vanished and with my foot I pressed the handle down. I rolled up the scroll and stored it in my cloak as I walked back over to my pod.

Inside the opened pod was a small silver cylinder, just as it was supposed to be. I grabbed it and also hid it in my cloak. I was about to turn away and leave when I noticed a small irregularity in the storage area, one side was larger than the other. When I pressed my hand to the larger side it opened up a new section, a second cylinder, this one black. Without question I grabbed it and stored it in my cloak.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 27, 2010)

Kissui looked on unamused at the little game between York and Lt., however, Lt.'s feats did prove to be useful. She thought that sometime in the future she may test Lt. to see if he was truly worthy of being added to her collection, but for now, she'll stay out of sight and watch from a distance.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 27, 2010)

"But honestly, how do you always manage to piss off everyone we meet?" Nathaniel laughed, still being in a good mood. He started humming to himself.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 27, 2010)

The two travelers had observed the closing scene from just enough of a distance to see a clear layout of it, but far enough away for their voices and movement to remain undetected. The geography of the wastelands of Faia hid them and their light cloaks within itself.  

"From that scene... We learned absolutely nothing that was antecedently unknown," Yeshua spoke flatly with an impressively calm countenance for the situation they were in. He reached back and slowly pulled his worn hood over his head to shield him from the frosty air.

On the other hand, Mary was openly disappointed at the time they had wasted. "Keep wastin' our time with this nonsense, Yeshua," she grumbled, "I still don't understand why we have to hide. They don't look that dangerous at all."

With that, Yeshua looked again at the departing duo heading just left of their area. He looked at their appearances and grinned, for unknown reasons. "To confront others without a reason," he said to his companion dryly, "would be more than pointless. Nay, it would be costly."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"Then isn't coming back this early a pleasant surprise?" York said with a smile, holding the reigns of the camel. "It's because they are all irritable idiots, it always comes down to threatening the messenger." York continued laughingly, still riding through the forest.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 28, 2010)

"That's true. Although we'll be setting out again, it'll be nice see everyone again, and to get back to work, at least for a few days. Wouldn't want to get rusty." They continued riding, and eventually came upon the gates of the capital of Enma. "Ah, it's good to be home. I'm heading over to the bakery. As soon as it's time to take off again, come to my smithy, and we'll get ready." He rode off quickly before York had the chance to say anything.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 28, 2010)

"Likewise." York responded to Nathaniel, going straight to the management building after dropping off his camel to be cared for. "You're back early Lord York, I thought you planned on taking a boat to Celes?" one of his correspondents asked. "We're taking the scenic route." York responded with a smile, sitting down and reading the documents piled on his table.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Apr 28, 2010)

Nathaniel rode up to the bakery and tied his horse to a fence post next to it. As he was about to walk inside, he was greeted by his friends. "Oi, Nathaniel!! Hahah, I thought you were going to be out for a year, man!" Yelled out one of his neighbours. Nathaniel responded quickly. "Yeah, we ended up coming back this direction, so we decided to stop by for a few days." He was glad to see they were all doing well. Upon entering the bakery, he met the girl that he used to talk with every day, and they had a long conversation about the things that had happened while he was gone, and what he had been up to on his travels. After they were finished, he bought some freshly baked bread, and started to head back to his smithy. "Nathaniel, there's something I want to tell you later, alright?" The girl called out to him as he left. "Yeah, I'll be back tomorrow, you can tell me first thing!" He grinned as he exited the bakery. 

Back in his smithy, he saw two well-built men working at his anvil and furnace. _Oh yeah, York said he hired some men to uphold the store while we travelled._ "Good afternoon. I really appreciate you guys working here while I'm out." They responded, first with the 'We thought you'd be out longer', and then with the 'Don't worry, we'll do our best while you're gone'. He let them take the rest of the day off, and immediately began working where they left off on a butcher's knife for the...butcher, obviously. Quickly finishing, he sat down to eat some bread.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 28, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Well I come from the sky, a place that look like crystals yet I have live in a normal human house for a while but I never did go out, I read a lot of books, and why I am here" she start to ponder while given a bite to the bread "mmm I guess I want to see everything on the world and discover the things that are yet to be discover".



"The things that have yet to be discovered, eh?" he mused in between bites, finishing off the meat he'd been given. With a grunt of satisfaction he got up, wiping his hands on his trousers. "Well, that type of stuff's not really my style, but good luck with that goal. Thanks for the meal, Asa, I'm going home now."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Following the guy for a bit it should been 2 hours at least without saying a word, he have run, climb and done all sorts of acrobatics yet outrun a airborn person was kinda hard without a cave to hide, he then stop to take a bit of air "Asa state you sure have a good condition, but why have you not thanking Asa for the food?" as she had no idea of how stupid what she say sound... "... Asa its somehow curious where you are going, and if I can follow you, Asa ask hoping I can tag along".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 28, 2010)

Try as he might, Kay couldn't escape Asa, who had an unerring ability to find him no matter what - if he entered dense forest, he would find that no matter where he emerged the girl would be waiting for him; likewise, other attempts to lose her failed miserably.

After close to two hours trying to lose her, he stopped to catch his breath, and she landed lightly next to him, demanding he thank her for the food.

"...what?" he gasped out between breaths. "I already... _did_... you're called Asa, right? I told you... I'm going home." He was tempted to snarl at her to leave him alone, but that didn't seem like it would have any affect on the girl. He waited until he'd gotten his breath back before continuing.

"You're going to follow me no matter what, aren't you?"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

The girl seems lost, no matter how hard he tried she didn't replay so she say again "Asa would like to introduce herself a Afelia, Asa say for a second time today" and taking a cold breeze that gentle carry her hair a bit she stare to Fuyushiro "I want to see the world and Fuyushiro is fun to be with" she say with a gentle smile on her face, "plus I have lots of honey and meat Fuyushiro to get a better mood, and I really REALLY want to see whats beyond this white world I know" She say with her lack of pupil fixeted on Fuyushiro.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 28, 2010)

"Right, Afelia, then. Thank you for the food, Afelia." Kay had no idea why the girl insisted on using two names, but that was hardly worth getting worked up over. "Like I said, I don't have any interest in travelling the world, but it's getting late - you can stay overnight with me, and I'll see you off in the morning. Just... keep your hands to yourself, please."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Before the part of "keep your hands to yourself" have been utter she was already hugging Fuyushiro, "Asa is happy that Fuyushiro say her name" as soon as the hug came it dropped now she was starting to the snow and playing making figures, she was sit close to Fuyushiro without seem to keep track of time or him for the moment, a bit later without saying much "Asa its rather happy and want to express her thanks and wish you a good night Fuyushiro" she then warped herself on her wings, leaving something resembling a white egg.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 28, 2010)

"Are... are you kidding me?" She couldn't even wait before they'd arrived at his house before she went to sleep? Was there anything she _wouldn't_ do to inconvenience him? He lifted Asa, who was surprisingly light for her size, and stomped off towards his house, grumbling all the way.

At least that made one thing clear - he didn't have to worry about who got the bed - he'd thought that Asa (...no, Afelia, she only answers to that name) would claim it the moment they were through the door, but if she was comfortable like this, then that was fine.

As he entered the log cabin he'd built out here, he set Afelia down on a bearskin, barred the door to prevent the cold seeping in, and then flopped down on his bed. Normally, he slept nude under the covers, but that would be really inappropriate with his current guest. Instead, he went to sleep fully clothed.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

It was already morning, yet the sun didnt shine still, and the cold air filtering a bit, she egg suddently open and Asa emerge "uhhhh where I am Asa ask wondering" she the get up and start looking at the house, there was noone around but she didnt mind, the place was kinda small to her due to her wings.

"woah this is cute... and this is for what Asa wonder with a curious expression" and the then took something like a pants and try it on.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 28, 2010)

Kay woke up gradually, his mind slow to piece together what had happened and how he'd ended up sleeping in his clothes, but sudden movements in the corner of his eye caught his attention, and he turned to see a strange girl pulling on a pair of trousers far too big for her and quietly giggling.

Oh yeah, that's right. He'd found a... he hesitated to call it an angel, because no depiction of Angels he'd ever seen had described them as being so... strange. But no other word came to mind, so that was what he'd use.

He'd found an angel that wouldn't stop pestering him, and agreed on a whim to let it spend the night here.

...Now what? Well, he guessed he'd have to deal with that as it came.

He stretched and rose to a sitting position in his bed, before giving Asa a wave.

"Mornin', A-*yawn*-Felia. Sleep well?"  His speech was still slow and slurred as he hadn't completely woken yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 28, 2010)

I walked around to the front of my pod and pushed in a code in a small console, a female voice sounded, "_Sterilization process engaged, voice key required._" I moved my face closer to the console and said, "Shadows." The system took a moment to check the tone of voice and the word said. A clicking sound could be heard as I turned around and jumped off into the forest. A couple seconds later a large explosion took place behind me, eraticating all four pods and leaving nothing but a crater behind.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Stopping trying to put the pants of her head she took a glymps to the man "Asa its happy to see Fuyushiro, but Asa keeps wondering where we are, this is a interesting place and its full of color" keeping trying to find a good spot for the pants she continue to try...  "Hey Fuyushiro what's this? how do I wear them" as she holds the pants on her hands.

The first rays of the morning sunlight break on the house and like something call her she got close to the windows "Asa think this is pretty, you know Fuyushiro the world its impressive I want to see more, know more people" she was breathless


----------



## Watchman (Apr 28, 2010)

"Fuyushiro...? Whozzat?" Kay rubbed at his eyes, and then stifled a snort as he saw Asa struggle to fit a pair of trousers on her head. "I told you, this is my house - did you think I slept out in the woods or something? And put those down, they're mine."

He got out of bed as Asa, mesmerized, headed towards a window, and said:

"Asa think this is pretty, you know Fuyushiro the world its impressive I want to see more, know more people"

"Eh?" Had she never seen a sunrise before? Kay had never seen someone have that kind of reaction to a simple sunrise. "Well, you'll get your chance soon enough. Before that, how about some breakfast?"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

"Asa don't mind what we take from breakfast, but its kinda bored of honey latly, I want to try a new flavor" the sun was staring to do his trick on Asa clothes, they where light and her marble like figure could be seen on all her splendor due to it for good or bad.

She then got down and took her bag and start start ponder "Asa its dissapointed no new food, why my bag won't get a new food suply out of the blue?"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 29, 2010)

"Erm..." Kay blinked as Asa's clothes stopped concealing her form. "Erm, not that I mind that much, but the rest of the world doesn't take kindly to stuff like that. I'll go find something to eat, you stay here. And those trousers - they go on over your legs. I'll get a shirt for you as well." He managed to find a shirt and throw it at the oblivious girl. "Now, Afelia, stay here and put those on - I'll be back with some food in just a bit."

His clothes would be too big for her, but they'd do for now, he guessed. (For now? You say that like she's staying for a while...) Er, of course not. As soon as they'd had something to eat, he'd kick her out and get back to his life. (And you think she'd last a day by herself out there?) his inner voice said mockingly.

Having mental conversations with yourself sucked, Kay decided, and tuned it out as he went in search of something to eat.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

As Fuyushiro go to get food Asa set herself for around 20 minutes wondering how to use the clothes on herself, specially the shirt, there where no holes on it for her wings, so there was a problem, she put the pants and set her robe in a table, using the shirt on a way that it hold her breast but not yet the way it was mean to be (like a tube top but smaller leaving very very little to the imagination).

After that she set herself to inspect the housing finding some howkerpers to play, and some dust worms or so she thought.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 29, 2010)

Around Kay's cabin, he'd set traps to catch smaller prey, rabbits and the like, for both food and fur, and luckily, a few of them this morning did in fact contain some animals. Swiftly killing them by wringing their necks, he headed back to the cabin, hoping that Asa wasn't picky enough to turn them down. Opening the door, he saw the winged being rooting around, though she perked her head up at his approach.

He noted she was wearing the shirt, though not in the way he'd intended (pretty stupid to expect someone with _wings_ to able to wear that).

"You sure you won't be cold like that, Afelia?" he said to her as he gathered firewood under a large iron drum half-full with snow, and began to prepare the meal.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 29, 2010)

After having set back to observe and follow the actions of the pair for long enough, Yeshua decided he was doing himself no service by only observing. Thus, he left Mary and all of his belongings save the clothes that he wore and descended down the terrain towards the cabin where the two peculiar individuals were located. From the devices set about the cabin, he figured he should not underestimate the people there, but he was unshaken. 

He approached the front of the home and stopped to feel out the spiritual energy within the area.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

She saw him enter the room "Asa state the pants seems to be lousy but she is happy about the presents, so I don't mind, still a rope can be useful she thinks" and see him cook the animals with deep interest but not interfering more than to pat him again on the head.
"Asa thinks about what you mumble in your dream about a city... and wonder if you can tell me about it, I just have been on my home country".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

Kay frowned as Asa petted his head again, but just gritted his teeth and bore it. "I said that?" He hadn't been aware that he talked in his sleep... But then again, he hadn't been living with anyone who could tell him whether he did or not, either. "Well, there are cities about. Most of them are either further south, or underground. Winter gets... a bit cold around here." So cold that he was rarely out of beast form, hibernating.

"I lived in a city, Uan, when I was younger... But it wasn't the kind of life I wanted, so I headed out here and never looked back. But what about you? Which country are you from?"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 30, 2010)

Still petting him she just mmm "Asa think its nice to inform you we have visits around, maybe add another spot for the breakfast?" then she stop the petting and was lose in her own little world "Asa recall her home to be snowy white but there wasn't snow, more like crystal around... still Asa think you are missing some salt and promblestics to get a better flavor" she started to check her bag for say ingredient.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

"Yes, I know, I heard someone walking through the snow. They can just keep on walking - this isn't some sort of guest hostel. And you can add your salt and... promblestics to your own bowl, thank you very much."


----------



## Xelloss (May 1, 2010)

"Asa think more colorful people should be welcome but this is not Asa house, and its a bit small so thats probably a problem" Kay doing his best face try to ignore the comment and place her serving to which she add some rather... special spicies, the smell was to strong... even for a normal human... of course Asa was everything but normal.

"Asa think you have a funny expresion is something bothering you?"


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

The next day, Nathaniel got straight to work on re-forging a sword belonging to a member of the city guard. "I've got half a mind not to help this guy anymore. This is the fifth time this year he's broken his weapon. He's not only reckless with them, he doesn't take care of them at all. Rust, chips in the side, he doesn't even clean it after a fight...wait, is this...? *sniff, sniff* Jam? He uses his sword to spread jam on his toast?? Damn, that's it, this is the last time I do this." He melted down the blade, and set the hilt off to the side. After finishing the job, his stomach started to growl, so he set the sword next to the front door and left to go buy some bread.

He walked inside the bakery, and was greeted warmly by the girl. "Oh, Nathaniel! Welcome." She smiled at him; he smiled back. He saw a man walking around in the back room (the door was left ajar), but figured it was a new employee. "You said you wanted to tell me something?" He told her she could tell him what it was first thing when he showed up, and he had no intentions of breaking his word, even though he really wanted something to fill up his stomach. "That's right, I had almost forgtotten!" He could tell she was lying. It was obviously something important, but she was taking great care to make it seem casual. She continued. "But before I say anything, I'd like to thank you for the money you left me. It really helped." She was referring to the bag of coins he had stashed in the crate in his smithy; he remembered informing her of the location in the letter he left her when he left. "Because of that, I was finally able to help pay for my wedding." Nathaniel felt like his heart had stopped beating. "I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to afford my dress, but you really saved me. Thank you very much. You've really been like an older brother to me." _An older brother? So that's what she'd thought of me this whole time? Just "like an older brother"?_ She didn't pay any notice to his state of shock. She wasn't looking at him any more, she was holding onto the arm of the man who had previously been in the back room, and was staring into his eyes. The man stretched out his free arm for a handshake. "Hello, it's very nice to meet you. I'd like to thank you for helping us finance the wedding...hey, are you alright? You look like you're sick." Nathaniel could feel his heart beating again. But it was pounding against his chest like how his hammer pounded against the steel he tempered not too long ago. He couldn't take it. He felt like he was on fire. He had forgotten where he was, but when he looked at the man in front of him, an unbearable jolt of hatred flowed through him. He knocked the man down, and ran outside, while he still had an ounce of his own conciousness left.

He was yelling at the top of his lungs as he fled from that bakery. He held his hammer in his hand, and was smashing through whatever object was in his way. When he could no longer see the bakery when he looked over his shoulders, he let go of himself, and ran berserk. His eyes were completely bloodshot. You couldn't see a spot of white around his irides. His muscles had substantially increased in mass, and blood was pumping through him so quickly his once light skin had become nearly crimson, and his sweat evaporated instantly. He had stopped running, but was simply destroying everything around him. The city guard couldn't stop him. Whether it was human or inanimate object, anything that was within his reach, he crushed it like it was a piece of wet clay. He had no intention of stopping until his body reached it's limit.


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

Nathaniel's current rampage had been reported to Lord York, and he sped posthaste towards Nathaniel's smithy, a scene of veritable destruction. "You should calm down, it's easily the best choice for you at the moment." York said with eyes narrowed, town guards behind him. Already having folded the capote, York held it in front of him menacingly.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

Nathaniel wasn't able to hear him. His rage had consumed his entire being. As he swung his hammer in York's direction, he barely avoided it through a backstep. However, Nathaniel paid no attention to this, and continued crushing everything within arm's reach.


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

"You leave me no choice." York said grimly. "Guards, stall him and help me find an opening." York commanded, his natural charisma bringing the guards into action over their fears. Three of the guards dashed towards Nathaniel, attempting to slash his legs.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

Nathaniel managed to swat away two of the oncoming guards, but the third managed to make a cut on his calf muscle before being thrown into a nearby wall. Even though he continued to rampage, the wound caused Nathaniel to stagger slightly, giving York the opportunity he was looking for.


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

York wasn't the fastest or the strongest or the smartest man, but he knew how to make do with what he had. Sweeping the capote over Nathaniel's right leg, he closed the capote while the leg was inside, detaching it from just over the kneecap. No blood or pain came out of it, and the stump was capped in black nothingness, but now Nathaniel had only one leg to stand on. "This is the third and true use of the capote, detachment and reattachment of objects." York finished, taking a slight bow.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

As Nathaniel had no knowledge of what had been done, the phenomenon known as "phantom limb" occurred, and quickly tried to turn around to attack York. However, as his leg was no longer there, he fell over and inadvertantly struck his head against his own hammer, rendering him unconscious. The townspeople cheered, and gathered around York to thank him.


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

Moving the capote over Nathaniel's stump, the leg was returned without any sign of damage. Even though he only fought for a few seconds, the fear caused by Nathaniel caused York to fall on his arse, sweating heavily. As the guards attempted to drag Nathaniel away, York started speaking. "He has amnesty as my partner, just call my assistant here." York said exasperatedly to the guards, shooing the townspeople away for the moment.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

Nathaniel reverted back to his original state within a few minutes of having fallen unconscious, and the wound on his leg was already healing. The townspeople were shocked to realize that it was Nathaniel who had been causing all the damage this whole time. This is where the saying 'people fear what they do not understand' came into play. The comments they were exchanging amongst themselves gradually changed from "It was Nathaniel? I can't believe it!" to "He can't be normal. How could we not have noticed this whole time?" and finally ended up with "He's a monster. We're in danger simply from his presence here. We should kill him right here, to make up for what he's done. But it's Nathaniel we're talking about...so what do we do?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

"You will go back home and continue with your lives, Nathaniel had to turn into this form to save me from junglemen at the swamp, so if you blame anyone you should blame me." York said, bluffing perfectly to the people. York would be damned if he would let his companion take the fall and do nothing about it.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

After a while, Nathaniel regained consciousness. He saw York leaning over him, and tried to sit up, but couldn't do so without York's assistance. After looking around, Nathaniel understood what had happened. "I'm sorry. I've caused you a lot of trouble." He didn't say it to anyone in particular, as some of the townspeople were still watching from a distance, and the guards were still...on guard (). Nathaniel sat there for a long time, saying nothing. Nobody came close enough for him to apologize directly, and he didn't have enough strength to stand yet. After a while, he finally remembered the reason why he had gone berserk. "...I loved her. I really did." That was all he said before lying back down and falling asleep.


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

"Heartbreak isn't fun, but what doesn't kill you makes you stronger after all! Of course, almost anything can kill me." York said jokingly to the sleeping Nathaniel, having guards carry him to York's quarters. "Have the damages repaired, I'll sign the papers later." York said offhandedly to his female assistant that had just arrived, passing her a copy of his seal. 

A dozen or so hours later, Nathaniel had woken up. "That was quite interesting Nathaniel." York said flatly, a small grin on his face. Outside, it was already dark, stars and moon hanging in the night sky.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

Nathaniel looked at him blankly for a moment. "Oh. That's right. That must have been a surprise to you. I'm sorry for not telling you about it when we met, but I had kept it a secret from even my closest friends here. You see...whenever I feel wrath, despair, or other intense negative emotions, _that_ happens. I become much, much stronger, at the cost of my free will. I can't choose whether or not I want to transform, and when I do, I can't choose who or what I attack. That puts everyone around me in danger. And I hate myself for it." He was clenching his fist tightly enough to cause it to bleed. "This is what I am, as a Neo-Human."


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

"Then obviously, you need someone to act as your buffer." York said, his smile widening as he patted Nathaniel on the shoulder, not caring that he wasn't human. "We're setting out again tomorrow, perhaps we can find a way to cure you of your affliction in other lands." York finished fatherly, leaning into his chair.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

"Affliction? If you mean my transformation, it's not a disease. But if you mean my current emotional state, that should heal with time." Nathaniel tried to fake a smile, as he attempted to stand up. He stumbled a little at first, but was able to walk just fine after a few moments. Just when he regained his composure, his stomach growled. "York? ...How long have I been asleep?" He hadn't eaten since the night before his rampage, so that would explain the weakness in his legs.


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

"Couldn't it mean both?" York asked rhetorically, smile dissipating slightly. "A dozen hours or so, slept like a rock too." York said jokingly. "Are you craving for anything in particular?" York asked, knowing how hungry people could get after a long sleep. "Also, can you move your leg properly? This is the first time I've tried something like that on a person." York questioned curiously, but he wasn't too worried seeing as Nathaniel could walk.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

"Eh? My leg?" He looked at his legs, and assumed he was talking about the one with a scab from what could have been a papercut. "It moves fine, but what was that about it being your first time trying it on a person? Were you the one that gave me this cut?" Nathaniel started pacing up and down the room. "Hmm...I could go for a steak. But if that's too much trouble, I'd be fine with a sandwich."


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

After having his aide order a steak from the butcher, York sat down again, leaning on his hands. "I actually detached your leg completely, it was the only way I could stop you." York said with brows furrowed. "That's the third and real use of my capote, detachment and reattachment of objects." York said, starting to demonstrate. Putting the capote over his arm, then closing it, York's limb had turned into a stump, again being capped off with black nothingness. He didn't feel any pain, but knew that the limb wasn't there anymore. Sweeping the capote back over his stump, the arm returned with the same thin looking cut that was on Nathaniel's leg. "Checking the history of this cloth, the Matador that once held it was famed for beheading bulls, only returning their heads after the performance was over." York informed Nathaniel, refolding the capote into a bindle, shaking his arm to null the feeling of amputation.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 2, 2010)

I had watched the spectacle from the top of a two story marketplace and couldn't help but feel inwardly pleased, these two showed exceptional promise which gave me a sliver of hope that my mission wasn't hopeless. I had turned around and leaped from the building afterwards. Following York back to his home, I waited until it grew dark and snuck in. When Nathaniel had woken up I was sitting right outside the window waiting for an opportune moment to move in.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

"Huh...I never would have guessed. But wait, if when you detatch the limb, the stump is already sealed over by flesh, how does it still work when you re-attatch it?" Nathaniel took big bites out of the glorious slab of meat that is steak. He had almost forgotten about their ordeal that was only half a day ago.


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

"Comes out the same as it was put in, I think." York thought, contemplating it. "There's probably some more factors that affect it, but that's probably the main one." York said, forking a slight bit of Nathaniel's steak for himself. "Took three guards to give me an opening, you were like a bull." York finished jokingly, remembering what had happened earlier.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

"Hah. The town was saved from a raging bull by a mysterious matador, eh? That would be a nice story for people to tell there grandchildren. I've got a feeling that this may end up becoming a famous fairy tale. But I doubt that it would have taken three men and a magic capote to stop just a bull. I've read stories of warriors from ancient times, who fought in an uncontrollable fury, that could only be released from their trance when either they died, or there was nothing left to kill. I've taken a liking to that story, since they seem to be the only beings on the planet that were similar to what I am now: a Berserker." He had finished his steak, and decided he wanted some fresh air, so he opened up the window and stuck his head outside, takeing a deep breath.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 2, 2010)

I had moved above the window silently as Nathaniel walked over to it. When he opened it I swung in above his head and landed in the middle of the room. I quickly spun around and unsheathed my katana...just in case. I spoke plainly and without pause, "I know this seems strange but I could use your help."


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 2, 2010)

Nathaniel took another breath of fresh air before he turned around, and lifted himself up to sit on the window sill. He looked at Lieutenant for a moment before speaking. "Well, that depends. What do you need help with?" Regardless of the fact that their previous encounter nearly developed into a fight, he wasn't the kind of person to leave alone someone that needed help.


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

"It's quite late at night too." York said with an unshocked expression on his face, then took a deep breath. "I would like to ask the same question as Nathaniel. what do you need help with?" York questioned, eyes narrowed.


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2010)

After a moment of waiting, Yeshua moved upon the building, continuing to casually examine it. At the entrance, he used his index finger and tapped a jingle against the face of the door, and took two steps backward. He waited patiently, not knowing how the occupants would respond. "There is no doubt..." he whispered to himself, "within here, there is definitely..."


----------



## Watchman (May 3, 2010)

A knock at the door caught his attention just as he was about to sit down with a bowlful of rabbit stew, and Kay sighed. Asa was tucking into her dish heartily, but he guessed he'd better deal with this. It would be his luck that he received visitors the day he took in Asa.

Speaking of which, could they be related to her? People looking for her? She'd been very vague about where she came from, but maybe some concerned party had sent a group to go "rescue" her?

_Don't be ridiculous. That would be too much of a coincidence._ More than likely some thief tossed out of a major city had come across his cabin and thought that whoever lived inside would be easy pickings - he'd had to deal with such people before.

Unbarring the door, he pushed it ajar only slightly, and peered out, keeping his right hand out of sight and close to the knife in his belt.

Outside, a tanned man with white hair and blue eyes stood patiently. He was unarmed, but that didn't cause Kay to lower his guard.

"What do you want?" he said coldly.


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2010)

Yeshua had become excited as the door began to open. He set his eyes upon the person who answered him, examining quickly. _It's not this one_, Yeshua thought, but he didn't attempt to look farther into the room out of fear of being insulting. Rather than return the iciness, Yeshua did as was typical of him and smiled kindly as he spoke. "I am sorry to disturb you," Yeshua answered calmly and humbly. "My name is Yeshua. I have been wandering for a long time, and I was hoping that you could offer me something to eat and a place to rest my feet for a few moments."


----------



## Watchman (May 3, 2010)

Kay glanced to both sides of his house, in case there was someone hiding, waiting to ambush him, but he saw nothing. Had he been in wolf or werewolf form, he'd probably have been able to use his senses of hearing and smell to paint a clearer picture than sight alone could hope to give him, but decided against it. It wasn't as if he was going to allow the stranger in in the first place.

"This isn't an inn. I suggest you keep wandering - if you keep going east -" he pointed in the direction. "You'll find a trapper's station in... thirty miles, perhaps?" He wasn't exactly sure himself - if he ever went that far from the house, it was in his wolf-form, and it was hard to calculate human distances whilst wearing that body. "They'll probably put you up for the night. Now then, I have dinner to get back to." And Asa's probably already filled my bowl with her herbs and spices whilst I had my back turned...


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2010)

"I understand," Yeshua responded cooly, "verily, I can comprehend why one dwelling alone would be suspicious of a stranger haphazardly appearing at the doorstep of their quarters." Yeshua looked down at his feet and at how his travels had worn them and his sandals. "I promise. I mean no harm."


----------



## Xelloss (May 3, 2010)

Without Fuyushiro even notice Asa jump on him and start petting him, a deep strong smell comming from her... must be that strange ingredient "Asa wonder whats taken Fuyushiro so much time, the breakfast is gonna get cold" ... she then spot the man infront "ohhhh a tenshi" she waved at the man.


----------



## Watchman (May 4, 2010)

Didn't this man get it? Kay wasn't scared of him, he just didn't want to deal with the hassle of sharing his food and figuring out sleeping arrangements. He was about to close the door in Yeshua's face when Asa jumped on him, inadvertantly jerking his right arm, which subsequently caused the knife his right hand was holding to jam into his thigh. 

He muffled his cry of pain into a strangled grunt and gingerly plucked Asa off of him as she was trying to - again - stroke him like some sort of pet.

"Do you know... this person, Asa? Erm, Afelia, I mean. Do you know this person, Afelia?" Gods damn it, this wound hurt. As soon as the stranger was gone, he'd be sure to give Asa a piece of his mind about this - this was a step beyond the irritating-but-acceptable antics she'd had so far.

But more importantly, she'd called the stranger outside a "Tenshi" - a word he didn't recognise. Was he someone she knew? Was he someone that was here to pick her up, after all?


----------



## Euraj (May 4, 2010)

Yeshua smiled and waved politely back at the new personage to appear at the doorstep. _Her chi! It's so pure..._ Before he could be lost in his amazement, nonetheless, Yeshua noticed the inadvertent accident that just occurred. Natural instinct or an old molding to assist immediately took over, and his eyes became serious and his powers activated in the form of a strong, white glow from the palms of both of his hands. "Don't move," was all whispered.


----------



## Xelloss (May 4, 2010)

Asa noted a particular smell she hate... blood, looking for the source she saw Kay leg bleeding with a knife piercing it, trying to grab it she shift more of her weight and lose balance making she and Kay fall on the stranger.

She then get up and fast, the took out the shirt Fuyushiro have her and tearing it to make a first aid on the leg, seem she was ignoring the new visit as she was over him all this time.


----------



## Watchman (May 4, 2010)

"Oi, Asa, get off me-" Trying to keep his balance on an injured leg, Kay ended up overbalancing and falling outside, narrowly avoiding slamming the door into the face of Yeshua. 

Asa tumbled out after him, not hesitating to take the shirt he'd given her and tearing strips off to use as makeshift bandages, despite the fact that this now left her upper body completely bare in the outside chill and in full view of the stranger.

Speaking of which, a calm, pale light surrounded Yeshua's hands, and the man advanced with a cautious smile.

"Don't worry, I can help", he offered, and Kay sighed.

"Fine. Make one wrong move and you'll be sorry," he said, fully aware of how ridiculous this all was - a wandering healer shows up just in time to offer his services as Kay suffered a wound due to a hyperactive angel he'd picked up earlier that day? Kay wasn't sure whether this was a "hilarious" coincidence or an act of the gods, but he knew that whatever the cause was, there was probably going to be more of this in his immediate future.


----------



## Euraj (May 4, 2010)

((^ You might want to go here first.))

Mary stared at the scene from a distance hiding herself behind the local geography as much as possible, although the barren woods didn't offer the ideal amount of secrecy. _What the deuce is going on down there_, she wondered. 

Meanwhile, Yeshua had been flabbergasted by how quickly and rashly Asa acted, but quickly brushed it off. He took a kneel contrary to Asa and observed the wound on his leg. "Ah," he whispered, "it is not that bad. This will only take few moments." Yeshua set his hands a few inches from the open wound and let his energy flow upon it. "With my power," he spoke, "I can re-close the wound, but using this ability is very tiring." After a few moments, the bleeding from the cut had stopped, leaving only a bright scar. Rather than burn unnecessary energy, Yeshua would leave the rest of the healing process to body. He grinned and joking patted Kay on the leg. "It shall be fine now," he spoke and looked over at Asa. "Excuse me," he said nicely, "It would be wonderful if you covered this up. To make sure it does not open again."


----------



## Xelloss (May 4, 2010)

Ignoring the visitor, after with some magic he heal Fuyushiro Asa start warping his jeg gently and taking care that everything was correct "Asa is sorry to have harm Fuyushiro, I am sorry" she say dropping her heat and not even touching him anymore.

"Asa wants to express her thanks... she say with profund debotion to the tenshi" a bit of cold was feel but she feel like she have done something awful so it was ok.


----------



## Watchman (May 4, 2010)

Well... This is a fine mess. And yet he couldn't complain with Yeshua's prowess, he was certainly a fine healer. The pain had dissipated entirely, though judging by the fact that Yeshua had recommended still binding the wound, it hadn't entirely healed the wound.

Still, stretching his leg out, it felt as if he hadn't been wounded at all.

"It's lucky you happened to be here, isn't it," he mused more to himself than anything else. "Well, after all that, I can't exactly refuse to give you breakfast and a place to rest for a bit." And if he was a healer, then even if he did ultimately have bad intentions, Kay was confident he could take him apart in a fight.

As for Asa... He wanted to snap at her (honestly, who in their right mind glomps someone who's clearly getting ready to draw a knife?), but she seemed to be really trying to make amends, and looked about ready to burst into tears if he so much raised his voice. (That's not fair, damn it) Still, he couldn't just pretend nothing had happened - she was childish enough to probably take that as a sign that keeping up with that type of stuff was fine.

So instead, he just ignored her as he got up. "Come on then... Yeshua, was it? I've still got some meat on the boil if you're hungry."


----------



## Euraj (May 5, 2010)

"Many thanks. You have my appreciation," Yeshua spoke, standing back upright. He glanced at Asa again. He didn't know a whole lot about the relationship the two had managed to mold between them, but regardless, Yeshua would not want Asa held accountable by even herself for the accident. "I'm sorry. That might have never happened if it wasn't for me," he stated, "for the food, I will still be in your debt. By the way, I never learned your names..."  

As Yeshua vanished into the shadow of the cabin's interior, Mary became worried. She had not been able to see what happened clearly, and while Yeshua was calm and calculating, she had the tendency to be brash and jump to conclusions. _What are they doing_, she wondered, _I need to move immediately._ With that, she buried what was left of their belongings and then ran around to the opposite side of the area surrounding the cabin. "He better not be in any danger," she said to herself and then squeezed her right forearm until her hand melted into nothing but a stub. _I'll move in closer. Then I'll be able to get Yeshua and..._


----------



## Xelloss (May 5, 2010)

Asa focus herself on the man in front on her and accept his hand, she smiled kindly as she get up "Asa want to thank the tenshi for helping out Fuyushiro, you are kind, so Asa bow down to you" Asa blossom could be seeing full well by both men as it did a little bounce as she get up from her... thank you "And so Asa introduce herself as Afelia", taking the hand of Yoshua and playing a bit with it, leading him inside the house "Here come you need to eat"

Then Asa put the hand of Yoshua over her left breast "Asa think you hand is warm as it also warm Asa heart".


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 5, 2010)

I sheathed my katana seeing as these two held no threat towards me, and began bluntly, "I need your help and others to save this world from destruction. Let me explain, you see, those four things you saw behind me were pods used to keep me and those other three in stasis while we traveled. This was necessary because this world was braught to an end by the four brothers that now rule it."


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 5, 2010)

Nathaniel looked at York, then back at Lieutenant. "I can understand the part about the pods, but why exactly would we believe that the world was ended by the Brothers? If, in fact, the world _was_ destroyed, how would we be here now? You don't seem to be lying to us, but your story simply contains a logical impossibility." Nathaniel normally didn't argue in this way. Maybe being with York started to rub off on him? _Shit, I don't want to end up like him. He pisses off everyone we meet. I'd rather not get into any fights._ "Other than that, there's not much I feel like asking. I'd be glad to help, provided you can explain those things. Oh, and York would need to agree, too."


----------



## Watchman (May 6, 2010)

"Er, yes, that's Asa. But she likes to be called Afelia. She's... well, she's like _this_." Kay tried to explain as the girl put Yeshua's hand on her breast. "I'm Kay, by the way."


----------



## Nimademe (May 6, 2010)

"I can believe you." York answered, chin cupped in his hand, noting Nathaniel's surprise. "It's widely questioned by scholars why there aren't any documents or records dating older than a century or so, and it wouldn't be implausible to believe that the four brothers possess the power to crush civilization." York played along, hiding his normal tone of disbelief. York wanted to see where this would lead, and thus kept his suspicions from leaking at the moment. "However, you know that you far outstrip me in terms of combat ability, I don't see how I could help you." York stated plainly, wanting to see this man's response.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 6, 2010)

"Nathaniel, I believe it was? I don't quite know how they did it but they did. My mentor told me that this would happen and due to the fact that I haven't been killed yet, I believe him. I also hasve no reason whatsoever to lie to you, do I? And to you...York? I believe you are useful for just that reason, you're not threatening. Well, that and your little piece of cloth. When I threw that stone at it and it wasn't even affected, these leads me to believe that it has dimensional powers that not even _I_ can sense. Based upon this I drew the conclusion that you can hide an entire person or multiple persons in it. Your looks and that cloth are the perfect opportunity to pull off a sneak attack."


----------



## Nimademe (May 6, 2010)

"That is correct, my name is York." York answered deftly. "A sneak attack on what?" York asked quickly, slightly intrigued at what the man was talking about. York wasn't going to pass on another excuse to explore, though he didn't particularly feel like going on a wild goose chase.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 6, 2010)

"Well, I don't see any reason why I can't just go with it for now. If I don't understand it at the moment, I can figure it out in time. But as York said, what would we need to be sneaking up on? You still haven't explained what exactly you need our help with, and we can't really help you with anything until we know what we're doing." Nathaniel scratched his head.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 7, 2010)

"Do you remember those two who were with me? I need to take them down. But even just you two wouldn't be enough. I can take Gregory, the guy with the silver hair, but you would both get burnt down to the bone by Samantha, the girl with the red hair, before you could even get close. Before I go on let me give an in depth explination of what we're dealing with here." I leaned against the wall before I continued, "I am a former member of a large group who call themselves, The Shadow Organization. They are dimension traveling collectors: they move to a new dimension, forcively recruit the powerful people they can find, destroy the ruling class, then eradicate everything and everyone else. I've only once been whitness to it, the brothers either underestimate or do not realize the threat at hand. Once Kanashimi, brother to my mentor Tyran, gets ahold of enough souls he will be able to revive the fallen members and history will repeat itself. My mission is to kill Samantha and Gregory and raise that boy you saw to have the power to defeat Kanashimi."


----------



## Nimademe (May 7, 2010)

"Fine, but let is have a quick trust exercise first." York said enthusiastically, having listened intently to what the man had just said. "I am going to sweep this cloth over your head. If you flinch or your instinct forces you to attack me, then I'm afraid we can't help you." York said with a shrug, brandishing his capote. "If you don't do anything and stay in place, we will lend you a hand." York continued, brushing the cloth with his hand. 

"Do you accept?"


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 7, 2010)

"...That's a little drastic, isn't it, York?" Nathaniel was a little concerned about his methods of building trust. "If this is true, though, why didn't you kill them when they were still recovering from the stasis you were in? Unless, you were the last one out of the pod, which I could understand then."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 7, 2010)

"I accept York, and Nathaniel, I had no way of telling which pods they were in and which pod the boy was in." I walked over to York, "Go ahead."


----------



## Nimademe (May 7, 2010)

Carefully observing the man's movements, York swung the capote towards his head unhesitatingly, and if he didn't move withing the next few seconds he would become a headless wonder.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 7, 2010)

Lieutenant stood still, allowing the cloth to pass onto his head.


((Sorry for not writing much, not really room to get even a double line to reply with.))


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 7, 2010)

Nathaniel sat down and ate the dinner roll that was on his plate. _If anything, this would also be a nice show. I doubt it'll end in a fight, so I should be fine like this._


----------



## Nimademe (May 7, 2010)

York flicked his hand and closed the capote, decapitating the man and leaving a black void on his neck, then hopped away backwards as soon as the deed was done. The headless torso wasn't moving, though you could still see the chest go up and down from breathing. "You're under arrest for destruction of public property, wanton violence, and entering a residence without permission." York said in a monotone voice, then had his assistant call for the guards. This man was either insane or highly dangerous, and York wouldn't risk the safety of this town for a cockamamie quest, he would simply have the head returned after the man was properly bound.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 7, 2010)

Gregory, Samantha and Tyrannous had just a short time ago, entered a desert. After leaving the Lieutenant behind, the order they were given was to leave and return shortly after but Gregory lied to Samantha telling her that it was a "go on without me" order. Tyrannous had awoken a short time ago and was now happily walking right in front of both Greg and Sam.

So guys where are we headin' off to?

"We must collect the Ten Tail, Tyrannous." Greg explained, "From there we will bring back the Shadows and continue our work from where we left off, just like your father Tyran stated."

"Of course we must also protect you. You will be the future leader."

"After me."

"Yes Gregory, after you." Sam rolled her eyes.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 7, 2010)

Nathaniel finished swallowing the bit of dinner roll he had in his mouth, and expressed his surprise. "...I never thought you were the kind of guy to blatantly lie like that. He sounded like he genuinely wanted our help with killing his friends."


----------



## Euraj (May 7, 2010)

Yeshua was now thither from the area of which he left Mary to watch in case things went awry. He chuckled lightly and thanked his new acquaintance for her compliment. If Mary _had_ seen what had happened, it would have been a very awkward situation. "Verily, I am grateful for your kindness, Kay. Afelia." Yeshua slowly removed his hand from Afelia's bosom. "You two seem to get along fairly well. Long as accidents like _that _don't happen too often, of course. You are good friends?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 7, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> Nathaniel finished swallowing the bit of dinner roll he had in his mouth, and expressed his surprise. "...I never thought you were the kind of guy to blatantly lie like that. He sounded like he genuinely wanted our help with killing his friends."



"Above all, I am Lord York of the Enman Plains. The safety of my people takes priority over the ramblings of a madman." York said, eyes slightly narrowed. Sitting down on the couch, York exhaled loudly, massaging his forehead. Standing up suddenly, he followed the guards to jail. 

Lieutenant woke up in his cell, having been stripped of all his clothes, weapons, and shoes, two pairs of handcuffs tightly tying his hands to his feet in a cross, also being chained to the wall by his shoulders, neck, and stomach. The only sign that he was ever decapitated was a small scar on his neck. "Now, I did promise I would lend you a hand." York said, standing a few meters out of Lieutenant's reach. "I am going to waive your charges and let you out of here, however you must promise that you will never return here again, otherwise I might not give back your head the second time around." York continued in a slight grimace. "Is that fine with you?" York asked rhetorically, knowing that Lieutenant only had one choice anyway.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 8, 2010)

Nathaniel followed York down to the jail cell. This was getting more interesting by the minute. "Him, never return here again? He hasn't even done anything yet. If anything, I should be the one not returning, after having destroyed a eighth of the city. Not only that, you even _offered_ to let him stay here when we first met him in the forest."


----------



## Nimademe (May 8, 2010)

"_For the love of Henran, stop pointing out minutiae so that I can test this guy properly!_" York thought, brows furrowed in irritation. "The offer was one time only." York answered bluntly, having calmed down and sat down on the concrete to save energy.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 8, 2010)

From out of nowhere a small, white cat paced up behind York and rubbed its head against York's hand. When York looked down to see what had touched his hand, he could see that the cat had two tails...


----------



## Nimademe (May 8, 2010)

"Little cat, it's not very safe here." York said gently, picking the cat up and stroking it behind the ears a few times, then placing it back outside the jail cell. The cat could be crushed in a stroke by the man that was bound to the wall, York didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 8, 2010)

The cat purred as York pet it. After being put outside the jail cell, it looked over at the man York had mentioned, then back at York. Sensing no threat, the cat walked back over to York and laid in his lap...


----------



## Nimademe (May 8, 2010)

"Do you really want to be a stubborn cat?" York said with a serious tone, as if he was talking about a murder. "If you don't stop, I might actually have to feed you later." York threatened, eyes looking sharp.


----------



## Xelloss (May 8, 2010)

Asa then took a serious look and tone... "Asa is sorry Fuyushiro, the cloths you gave me... if you don't mind I would use my robe is a bit cold" and she head back to look for her light robe, after getting dress and if someone can call such a translucent cloth dress "Asa would like to question Tenshi about where he come but please sit and have a bit of my food, I even add a bit of my secret ingredients, and tell Asa from where you came and where you going? Oh about your question... what occurance everything is perfectly normal right?" As she yet again put her hand on Fuyushiro head and start rubbing it.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 8, 2010)

The cat looked up at York in a puzzled manner and then continued resting in his lap...


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 8, 2010)

"I'm doing it to deliberately irritate you." Nathaniel whispered to York. "Not sure why, though. Just suddenly got the urge. I'll stop now." He chuckled to himself. It wasn't really like him to annoy others, but it gave him a strange afterfeeling that he didn't like, so he decided he'd stick to being nice. He saw the cat walk up to York, but didn't say anything. He really liked cats, but if it didn't walk to him, he wouldn't walk to it. He figured the cat wouldn't like a strange man just appearing and petting it.


----------



## Euraj (May 8, 2010)

Yeshua sighed and pulled something from beneath his robe. It was a small piece of rapped cloth. Inside of it was simply a wooden pick that he used to eat with. "In the most distant times I can remember, I lived in Enma" Yeshua spoke, "After years of merely living, I began to travel, to search for a purpose for my life... And for the powers I have. I wasn't like the other people I met. Until, I found myself in Areno, and..." Yeshua became silent and remembered his first meeting with Mary, by a great pond within the center of the land. She appeared out of the water and Yeshua thought she was the most beautiful thing he had ever seen, but when Mary saw him, her reaction wasn't as positive. Yeshua massaged his temple, where a stone she threw had planted itself firmly and almost knocked him out cold. 

He chuckled and continued, "I found someone else with a shining will, and I had evidence that I wasn't the only one of my kind. I continued traveling in search of answers and others like me. My last destination will be Celes," he spoke and then looked backed and forth between two listeners. "This was very tasty," he said, "do you mind... If I had another serving?"


----------



## Watchman (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Contextwise, takes place prior to Euraj's latest post_ 



Kay gave a short half-laugh, half-bark. "Friends? Well we've only known each other a day - she came out of nowhere, made some demands and refused to leave me alone. If that's what a friend is, then I guess she is." He paused for a moment, stroking his chin with his thumb and forefinger. "Come to think of it, you two are the first humans I've seen in six months. Most people don't venture out this far into the wilds."




"'Your kind'? What exactly do you mean by that?" Sure, he had some power to heal, but that was, whilst rare, not excessively so, and Neo-Humans were certainly large enough in numbers for Yeshua to find thousands without even having to search all over for them.

He filled a second bowl and passed it to the healer, and glanced at the pot. There was enough left for one last serving, and he could see that the now-clothed Asa still looked hungry. With a resigned sigh, he sat down. He'd find something else to eat later.


----------



## Xelloss (May 8, 2010)

"... sniff" Asa face was unchanged but a tear comming down her face could be see "Asa think you story if rather sad" she stop petting Kay and start sobbing hard, suddently jumping and hugging Yoshua "Asa promise to help you find more of your people and of course  Fuyushiro is comming to!!".


----------



## Cooli (May 8, 2010)

_"Oh dear, now this just wont do"_ Kiss thought to herself. _"I can't allow my future prospect to remain tied up like this"_ she let out a little snicker _"I wouldn't be able to see the rest of his talents"_ She plucked a feather from her wing and held it in her palm Be free she said as she blew the feather from her palm. Then suddenly multiple sharp, black feathers shot forth and cut the Lieutenant's chains, releasing him from his captors.


----------



## Nimademe (May 8, 2010)

"You have backup? So why did you need us?" York asked puzzledly, not even wielding the capote, just looking at the destroyed concrete and chains.


----------



## Cooli (May 8, 2010)

Kissui's voice could be heard, but she could not be seen. Oh? Do not misunderstand my actions. It is not my intent to "aid" this man. I am merely an observer at this point. I just didn't want anything bad to happen to him before I had my fun she let out a small laugh as her voice began to fade away and the feathers disappeared.

____________________________


In the region of Faia, a fierce blizzard began to pick up. The temperature slowly began to drop, as the sky grew dark. The wind picked up and snow was rapidly flying everywhere. Amidst the storm, a new presence could be felt approaching Kay's house. Just a bit more. There appears to be lodging up ahead. as the light from Kay's house glowed in the darkness


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 8, 2010)

I had sat there and observed them as they conversed, when the cat arrived I had almost certainly counted myself a dead man. It gave off the same aura as a shadow agent so I assumed it would kill all three of us. When the sharp feathers cut my chains I had thought the cat was using its power to kill me but I remained untouched. I stood, free from my restraints and wrung my hands as the disembodied voice spoke of its purpose. 

Now free, I turned my gaze to this _Lord_ York and spoke clearly, "I spoke no madness, and if you truly believe I would ever trust you again than you are more a fool than I once thought. My request for your help was more like an offer for salvation. That offer has passed and I shall leave you, but first I wish that you bring me my things so that I may prove my words to you." All the while I never took my eye off of that cat, I kept it in clear view.


----------



## Euraj (May 8, 2010)

"Well, Afelia, it would be a great blessing to have you along with me," Yeshua spoke, grinning lightly, "but I would not want to separate you from your wonderful _friend_ here." Yeshua took the second serving of the dish and wrapped it. "I know about the level of science that originates in Celes," Yeshua continued, in a more serious tone, "deliberate genetic mutations that create überhumans... Or Neo Humans, rather." Yeshua's face showed a slight amount of disgust. "If there are any others like me, they would definitely be wise to hide themselves there. Needless to say, what I have," Yeshua continued, looking down at his right hand, "is not something that can be achieved with any kind of science. My gift is not in my flesh, it's somewhere else." A silence settled in the room and he realized how odd his comment must have sounded. 

He rose up from the table, holding the wrapped dish. "In any case, I shall excuse myself for just a moment. Please, don't think I'm greedy. This is not for me." Yeshua bowed to his hosts and then turned and left out of the room towards the front door.


----------



## Cooli (May 8, 2010)

With the door in their sights, they could see the shadows of people moving around inside This is good. It seems we've finally been able to find other people. And now we can finally get you out of this storm. They were only a few yards away now, almost to the door


----------



## Nimademe (May 8, 2010)

Tyran Draconis said:


> "I spoke no madness, and if you truly believe I would ever trust you again than you are more a fool than I once thought. My request for your help was more like an offer for salvation. That offer has passed and I shall leave you, but first I wish that you bring me my things so that I may prove my words to you."[/COLOR] All the while I never took my eye off of that cat, I kept it in clear view.



"So you accept my terms? Brilliant!" York exclaimed, running his hand through his hair. "If you're so sleepy though that you didn't notice that your stuff was only a few meters away from you, then I guess I don't want you to trust me." York said with a glint in his eye, kicking the wall in a certain spot to unfold a drawer. "We actually use this as a dark box for interrogation, but I thought it was slightly too cruel." York joked, putting the two tailed cat down on the floor and wielding his capote.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 8, 2010)

I walked over and picked up my things: my normal clothes, my light armor, my cloak, my scroll, my two cylinders, and my weapons. I put everything back in its rightful place except for one silver cylinder which I twisted. It separated at the middle and one end formed a claw-like shape which I placed on the ground. The top opened up and a portal formed above the device, on the other side were my Shadow Armor and my modified Sniper Rifle. 

"Now tell me York, would a man who spouted madness have technology and military grade weaponry like this?" I said as I stepped through the portal and it closed behind me. The device which opened the portal detonated, not enough to harm anyone but enough to destroy the device beyond repair and scorch the floor.


----------



## Nimademe (May 8, 2010)

"It's exactly because you have technology and military grade weaponry that I even bothered confining you in the first place, not to mention the fact that madness and power are not mutually exclusive." York said bluntly, resisting the urge to slap his forehead at the man's idiocy.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 8, 2010)

On the other side of the portal I first declothed myself, except for my light armor, and put on my Shadow Armor. After synching up my armor and running a diagnostics check I thought about what I had said and almost hit myself. I was never any good at diplomacy, only arguing and killing things. I snapped my sniper onto my back and slid my two daggers into the appropriate slots on my thighs. Once ready I pulled out my dimension sword and cut open a portal back to a random spot in the forest that happened to be right next to a lake, how convenient. 
(())


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 9, 2010)

Nathaniel was kneeling acouple of meters away, half-listening to their conversation, and petting the cat that had wandered over and rubbed against his leg. He was honestly indifferent about the fact that some mysterious voice had freed Lieutenant, and that he had strange weaponry. With all that he's been through, nothing really surprised him anymore. But as soon as he noticed that Lieutenant was leaving, he stood up. "Well damn, there goes my adventure."


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

"We're still going to Areno and Celes, obviously." York said, looking a lot happier now that the danger had passed. "There's a huge chance we're going to bump into them eventually, but don't keep your hopes up." York encouraged, plopping down on a wooden stool. "Hopefully not though." York added as an afterthought, pinching his forehead.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 9, 2010)

"Oh, I know that. But it would have been a lot more interesting if he'd come along. You seemed really eager to get him out of here, though." Nathaniel walked out the door behind York.


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

"When a maniac that possesses the firepower of an Imperial Brigade comes out of nowhere and is in your town, you'd tend to act like I did." York answered jokingly, picking up the two tailed cat and following Nathaniel outside. Looking up at the starry night sky, York was once again reminded that he needed to protect this plain. "If you don't mind, could you travel by yourself? I think I'll stay here, I've done enough to my assistant already." York asked Nathaniel solemnly, having changed his mind.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 9, 2010)

"By myself? So you're staying here then?" Nathaniel wasn't exactly expecting this to happen, but he knew they wouldn't be able to travel together forever, and it just so happened that their parting came earlier than he thought. "It wouldn't be a problem for me, I suppose. I know that you have duties here as a Lord that you can't just ignore. But one of those duties is keeping it safe from any potential danger. I can guarantee you that I won't be able to stay in this city without going berserk again. Just looking at that bakery would probably start a raging fire inside of me, and I'm able to see it from my smithy. I am, as of today, a threat. He looked at the ground as he said this. "I'll need to gather some things from my smithy before I leave, of course, but I can keep hold of my sanity for a little while. At noon, I'll be done with my packing, and will be ready to depart. Could I ask you for a favor? There was a sword I was supposed to deliver to one of the city's guard, but they all hate me now, so would you be able to get it to Mack Reed?" Nathaniel made a gesture showing the length of the sword, and to give a general description of Mack's height. "And also, tomorrow, as soon as it's noon, I want you to publicly chase me out of the city."


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

"Is that so? I'll make sure things have settled down by the time you've returned." York responded with a smile, taking the sword from Nathaniel. "I'll prepare a travelling companion for you, hopefully the person I'm thinking of won't threaten to bite me when I break the news." York continued jokingly, folding the capote back into the shape of a bindle, and swinging it over his shoulder. "You still have one question left Nathaniel." York finished, turning around. 

"What's it gonna be?"


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 9, 2010)

"Eh? Oh, right. Hmm..." He actually didn't remember what his second question was, but he didn't really think it mattered, since he might not see him again. He thought for a little while. "Alright, I've got it. It might not seem that important, but...since that cat seems to have taken a liking to you, could you take good care of it? I read some stories about cats with two tails. They may just be fairy tales, but there are many stories about the supernatural abilities of a two-tailed cat: talking, walking on their two rear legs, shapeshifting, flying, killing people, and even resurrecting the dead. But other times, they're faithful and good-gearted to their owners, and can bring good luck, or help them in a time of need. Let's hope the one in your arms does the latter." _But it's good that he agreed to chase me out. It would give the cityfolk peace of mind to know that I won't be coming back._


----------



## Watchman (May 9, 2010)

"Please don't just decide things for me..." Kay muttered to Asa as Yeshua left with the second serving. "If you want to go on an adventure with Yeshua, that's fine with me - but why should _I_ have to tag along?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

"That's not a problem, of course I will." York responded, stroking the cat. York didn't actually know that two tails were that peculiar, as his line of study was history and politics rather than biology and fables. "I'm going to deliver your sword, come by my quarters before you set off tomorrow." York finished as he strode away, bindle swinging from side to side.


----------



## Xelloss (May 9, 2010)

mmmm Asa ponder for a minute about his question "Asa think you are lonely you wouldn't have accept Asa here if you where a person who likes to be alone, this place is cold, colorless, there would be new good  you can taste and Asa want to pay back Fuyushiro kindness for given Asa clothes, and there is a heavy infestation of negramantules in your house, Asa is rather surprised you haven't go bald you know they make hair think and make it fall?" with this Asa got close to him, as the was left wishing to hug someone.

She got a hold on Fuyushiro and get him close to her bosom and start petting him in two ways.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 9, 2010)

"Of course. I'm in your debt." Nathaniel gave a little bow, and left to go to his smithy. Along the way, he noticed his once-friendly neighbors looking at him scornfully. He tried not to meet their gaze, and instead looked at the ground as he walked. When he passed by the bakery, he closed his eyes and counted the steps to his smithy, as he had come and go from each building that he had even the number of paces memorized. He entered his home, and packed what he thought would be necessary into his bag: a large amount of food and water, the money York had given him at the beginning of their journey, some changes of clothing (it's all the same outfit ), nearly half of his entire stock of metal ores, and a portable furnace (He bought it in Faia, from the guy that let him use his furnace and anvil). He set the bag next to the door, and took off his gloves, as well as his hammer that was still clipped onto his beltloop, setting them next to the bag. He wrote another letter, this time as an apology. He was hoping to ask York to deliver it to the girl at the bakery. He folded it, and left it on the table as he flopped onto his bed to sleep.


----------



## Watchman (May 9, 2010)

"Eh!? Urgh... W-what?" Okay, he'd admit it, he had not expected this sudden burst of, well... _this_ from Asa, though he really should have expected her to be unpredictable by now.

"I am not lonely!" he growled at her. "If I were, I wouldn't have moved out here to begin with! And I only let you in here because you couldn't last an hour by yourself out in the wilds, and..." he trailed off when she embraced him.

This was ridiculous. It was just ridiculous. This girl who'd been an irritation and a bother that he'd sworn he'd wipe his hands of at the first opportunity was asking him an unreasonable, impossible request, and yet... He had to admit, it was rather comforting,  being held like this.

"I'm not promising anything about heading all the way to Celes, but I'll make sure you get out of Faia alright, at least," he said eventually.


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

York had just woken up, having delivered the sword to the enjoyment of the guard last night, the guard even managing to hide his scowl at Nathaniel's amazing craftsmanship. Rubbing his eyes open, he got up and dressed, set out a bowl of food for the cat, and made sure the contents of his bindle were all still there. "What a beautiful morning." York contemplated, looking at the clouds drift by from his window. Stroking the cat once again, York stretched and buckled down, starting on the stack of papers left on his table by his assistant.


----------



## Cooli (May 9, 2010)

A knock came on Kay's door as the blizzard continued to rage. When there was no response, another knock was made Is anyone home? We are in need of you assistance a voice called out If you would be so kind as to let us in


----------



## Xelloss (May 9, 2010)

Suddlently a blizzard start raging so hard Yeshua seems to panic a bit, but still head to the door, Asa could swear she hear a voice but was sure "Asa think she is going insane I think Asa is hearing voices something like 'Is anyone home? We are in need of assistance'" strill stroking Kay hair.


----------



## Watchman (May 9, 2010)

"No, you're not insane, I heard them too." _What does this look like - a hostel?_ Kay gently shrugged the girl off of him and got up to head to the door. "Don't worry, Yeshua, snowstorms are pretty common out here. So long as you left your companion somewhere more sheltered than a shed, she'll be fine."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 9, 2010)

I kneeled on a treebranch at the tree-line with my sniper set up and aimed in the direction of York's town. From my position I could cut down 16 guards but I decided against lowering my chances of recruiting that other man. Without a doubt he would be banished from that place due to his actions and I would intercept and convince him to join me. I may not know how to talk to poloticians but I had a knack at persuading tortured souls and based on his performance yesterday he was most definately a tortured soul.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 9, 2010)

After finishing the food, the cat began to swat at York's bindle. It looked like the cat was trying to open the bindle...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A splash of water from the lake hit the Lieutenant in the back of the head. Hey you! Wat'a ya think you're doing here without my gifts?!


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

"There isn't anything in there for you." York said to the cat, still looking slightly sleepy. York had burned the instructions to the bindle after reading it the first time, nobody else knew how to use it except him, and he hadn't told anybody. Opening the bindle, he showed to the cat that it was only a piece of cloth, albeit one it couldn't scratch. Rubbing his eyes again, York twisted from side to side to crack his spine.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 9, 2010)

The water had bounced off of my energy shield by the voice I heard, I turned to look down at the lake and only saw a single fish. I spoke just under a yell, "Who are you and why should I care?"


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 9, 2010)

The cat looked disappointed at the lack of contents in the bindle. It looked bored, mostly...

-------------------------------------------------------------

The fish splashed again. I am Sakana! Your ruler, your master, your king!!!


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

"Why don't we play a game then?" York asked the cat, having already cleared half the paperwork. York was reliable when he buckled down, it was just that he was too lazy most of the time to even start the work. Finding the green ball of yarn that his assistant played with when she was waiting for him to finish, York tossed it gently to the cat.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 9, 2010)

Interestingly enough, the first thought to come to my mind was, _I've seen wierder._ At this thought I actually chuckled and responded to the fish humorously, "And what do you command my liege?"


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 9, 2010)

The cat grabbed the yarn and quickly darted out of sight excitedly...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

That's much better, Sakana said contently. I demand reparations, gifts, and honorations. Sakana then swam up to the lake's edge...


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

Not bothering to follow the cat, York started finishing the other half of the paperwork. York was glad that the cat was more interested in the yarn than toppling over his neat stack of papers, and so kept writing, sealing, and stamping. "For the love of Henran, if I knew I'd be doing paperwork half my time as a Lord I would have stayed on the counsel." York contemplated to himself out loud jokingly, something he did only when there was nobody around.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 9, 2010)

I wasn't one for wasting time with meaningless things so I decided to end this conversation, "You really are a stupid little fish aren't you? You may rule that pond in your mind but your are just a pathetic waste, born only to die." I turned back to my sniper and readjusted my aim.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 9, 2010)

The cat peered from around the wall at York while he was laughing. It walked up to York and transformed into York. Hello.

-----------------------------------------------------

Your insolence will be the end of you. Sakana then swam away in a burst of light...


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

"Same, what business do you have here?" York asked, not noticing the person who walked up to him due to paying attention to the paperwork. "Give me a few minutes, I'll just finish this last one." York said, scanning the paper and thinking of whether to accept it or not. The town would need a new professional blacksmith after all, though inter-territory travel was a hassle. Chewing the tip of his quill slightly, York mulled it over.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 9, 2010)

The cat (still transformed into York) looked at York excitedly. We should play another game, nya!


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 9, 2010)

I simply ignored the fish and continued looking at the guards, "I'd just love to see you try you little pest. Now be quiet before I gut and eat you for breakfast."


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

Finishing on the papers, York folded them properly and stacked them into a neat pile, lest his assistant rage at him. Standing up and turning around, he saw a carbon copy of himself standing there, albeit without a bindle. "Am I looking at a mirror or is there an extremely handsome fellow in front of me?" York asked jokingly, already expecting this to be some kind of magic.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 9, 2010)

Magic? No magic, just Toshi. Toshi is you now, nya. The figure pointed at York...


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

"Is that so? then do you know how to open this?" York asked Toshi, passing him the bindle. It really would be quite interesting if he could, though York doubted it.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 9, 2010)

Toshi stood silent for a minute, recalling the time York had opened the bindle for Nathaniel. He then calmly reached for the bindle and opened it up successfully. Like that, nya? Toshi looked proud of his accomplishment...


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

Taking the bindle from Toshi, York noticed that it was only partially opened, allowing things to enter but not exit. "Close enough." York said, closing it completely. Sweeping his hand over the cloth in an odd and rapid motion, the pattern on it changed slightly as the way of accessing it was reconfigured. "Here, why don't you try again?" York finished with a small grin, passing Toshi back the bindle. If his doppleganger could still open it, York would be quite shocked.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 9, 2010)

Toshi repeated his prior action and was disappointed in that he could no longer open the bindle. He handed York the bindle, turned back into his cat form, and curled up in the corner...


----------



## Nimademe (May 9, 2010)

Picking up the cat, he stroked it tenderly. "So it was you? That's quite a useful ability Toshi." York said to the cat, knowing now that the cat could probably understand him. Picking up the ball of yarn on the floor, York sat on his bed and put the cat down gently, placing the yarn next to it. "Are you interested in another game?" York asked the cat, head tilted slightly.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 9, 2010)

Nathaniel had woken up at dawn. After gathering up the things he had set next to the door, putting on his gloves, and clipping his hammer onto his beltloop, he took one last look around his home. _Maybe I can come back here again some time. I'll have to try and persuade York not to allow anyone into his smithy while he was gone. It'll probably be a nuisance, but I'd rather not have anyone live there but me, and I don't want it torn down..._ He said his farewells to the place, and went to find York's office.

He noticed that everyone was still keeping a fair distance from him, and would look at him with disdainful eyes. _If I just up and left, they'd be worried about whether or not I'd come back. So, chasing me out was the best plan after all..._

Upon finding York's office, he was able to witness Toshi's transformation. "Wow. So the stories were true? It looks like that one isn't evil. Actually, the opposite. It looks like he's a very friendly kitty." He smiled as he said this, trying to forget the fact he was about to be banished.


----------



## Cooli (May 9, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "No, you're not insane, I heard them too." _What does this look like - a hostel?_ Kay gently shrugged the girl off of him and got up to head to the door. "Don't worry, Yeshua, snowstorms are pretty common out here. So long as you left your companion somewhere more sheltered than a shed, she'll be fine."



She was about to knock again as Kay opened the the door. She was holding up a man by his shoulder, who appeared to be very sick. I apologize if I disturbed, but we are in need of assistance. The man she was carrying coughed a bit, with his eyes closed in pain. They were both drenched by the snow and while the man stood shivering, then woman was completely fine. If we could just take refuge until the storm passes, we would be eternally grateful. her expression was unnervingly calm as she talked.


----------



## Watchman (May 9, 2010)

Once again, Kay's initial impulse was to slam the door in the faces of these two. This was not a hostel and he'd already taken on more people than he was comfortable with. But if it was just until the storm passed...

"Fine, fine, come in. I'm chucking you out once the storm's passed, though," he growled. "Yeshua, take a look at this man, he looks ill. You shouldn't be going out in this weather anyway."


----------



## Cooli (May 9, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Once again, Kay's initial impulse was to slam the door in the faces of these two. This was not a hostel and he'd already taken on more people than he was comfortable with. But if it was just until the storm passed...
> 
> "Fine, fine, come in. I'm chucking you out once the storm's passed, though," he growled. "Yeshua, take a look at this man, he looks ill. You shouldn't be going out in this weather anyway."



As you wish. We have other matters we must attend to once the storm has passed, so we would have left regardless. she and the man walked into the house. They moved to an unoccupied corner of the room where the others were gathered. She gently laid the man down on the floor as she herself sat down and placed his head upon her lap. If you have a blanket I could place over him, that would also be very helpful.


----------



## Euraj (May 9, 2010)

Yeshua kneeled down beside the poor fellow and rested his palm upon his forehead. "You are slightly warm. It seems you all did not handle the weather very well." Yeshua and Mary had braved several storms before without any injury, but this situation was just proof there were things about them that seperated them from other people. Nonetheless, Yeshua's book knowledge was good enough that he could identify many sicknesses without having experienced them first hand. "I know what you have," Yeshua spoke, rising to his feet, "yes, it would be helpful to cover him and insulate the heat left in his body. Something warm to drink would be beneficial as well."

Yeshua picked up his dish again and walked towards the door. "I shall return momentarily. In the forest, I have the proper materials in order to have this fellow recover with haste." With that and a reassuring smile, Yeshua left out the door. As soon as he closed it behind him, Mary dropped down in front of him from above. "Where are our emergency provisions?"  

"I buried them in the forest," she answered, "Whatcha' need?" She stared at him as he stopped to think. "Is everything safe in there?" Yeshua nodded and told her about the sick person. "Is it the one with the shining will?" she asked and Yeshua shook his head. "Then why the heck do we need to-?"

"We help because it's the right thing to do in this situation. Give me the herbs for your tea. That will suffice for now." Mary sighed and obeyed, removing a small sack from under robe and placing it in his hand. Yeshua smiled and gave her the second serving of food he had gotten from his hosts. "This is for you. Now, once inside, please refrain from... Saying Mary-like things." Mary smirked and followed him inside the house.


----------



## Cooli (May 9, 2010)

When Yeshua returned, then man was completely dry, as opposed to being soaked to the bone when he first entered. However, a pile of melting ice could now be seen sitting next to the man. His temperature and overall appearance seemed to improve as well. Jun gently caressed his face as she presented a slight smile with her eyes closed. Then Jun suddenly remembered her impoliteness Please forgive my manners, I did not introduce ourselves. My name is Junsei Tenrei and this is my husband, Kurai.


----------



## Euraj (May 9, 2010)

Yeshua looked over the two personages and then hid away the sac he received from Mary. "Intriguing," he said silently, and then explained to the two of them how Kay and Asa had generously allowed him to rest in their quarters. Thereafter, he introduced his sidekick to the party within the room. 

Mary waved unenthusiastically, beginning to eat the now lukewarm food Yeshua had given her. "Sick, huh?" she said, just loud enough for Yeshua to hear. Yeshua cut his eyes at her for a split second and she continued eating.  

"A man and his wife," Yeshua spoke, squatting and stroking his chin, "what were you doing out in such weather?"


----------



## Cooli (May 9, 2010)

Overhearing Mary's words, a slight chill breezed through the room. When Mary went to take another bite, her food was completely frozen

Searching she said plainly We were looking for our relatives who journeyed ahead of us, when his condition declined and the storm arrived. Once the storm passes and he's rested, we will continue our search. Kurai moaned slightly as he clinched his chest. It's been getting worse Jun let out softly as she placed her hand over his.


----------



## Nimademe (May 10, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> Upon finding York's office, he was able to witness Toshi's transformation. "Wow. So the stories were true? It looks like that one isn't evil. Actually, the opposite. It looks like he's a very friendly kitty." He smiled as he said this, trying to forget the fact he was about to be banished.



"Take a seat, we'll start as soon as my assistant comes to pick up the papers." York said, gesturing the stack of papers behind and the unoccupied wooden chair. "Is there anything you'd like for me to do after you leave? I can at least perform that much." York offered nicely, a slightly hesitant grin on his face.


----------



## Watchman (May 10, 2010)

Kay's lodge had been built with only one permanent resident in mind, albeit a resident who may at times be bigger than a normal human. So for a single person, it was large and roomy. For two people, it was cozy, and with three it started to become cramped.

With a total of six people inside, it was beginning to truly irritate Kay. He'd never been one for crowds in the first place, and even a small one such as this was causing the albino's hair to prickle.

Not to mention that there seemed to be something _wrong_ about the sick man, Kurei. He couldn't explain it, it was just a gut feeling, an instinct, but there was something strange about him that Kay could feel. Junrei as well - she'd simply glared at Mary and the temperature in the room had noticeably dropped. The sooner the storm had passed and those two were out of his hair, the better.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 10, 2010)

"Uhh...actually, when I thought it over last night, there were two last things I wanted to ask of you." Nathaniel grew slightly embarassed, having to rely so heavily on York without paying him anything in return. "The first, would you be able to deliver this letter to the girl at the bakery? It's an apology for everything that happened." He was hesitant to let it go when York reached for it, but finally relinquished the paper. "And, if at all possible, I would like for nobody to inhabit or make use of my smithy while I'm gone. I still have intentions of returning to this place, but only after I feel I have properly paid my dues."


----------



## Nimademe (May 10, 2010)

Taking the letter gingerly, York stuffed it into his bindle. "Easily done, don't sweat the small stuff." York joked, putting the cat on the table. "What is taking my assistant so long? She's usually quite punctual." York said to himself, leaning heavily into the back of his chair.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 10, 2010)

"Well, that's fine with me. It just gives me more time to have my last nice conversation with you. But speaking on conversing, this fellow here has been pretty quiet since he noticed I was present." Nathaniel sat down in front of York, and tried taking a peek at one of the papers he had finished filing.


----------



## Cooli (May 10, 2010)

Kurai laughed a little, but it ended up turning into a violent cough. When the fit was over, he opened his eyes slightly and looked at Kay You have nothing to worry about. he took a minute to breathe We have no intention. . . of doing. . . harm He reached and grabbed Jun's arm as he looked up at her Hun he said and gave a slight nod. Junsei then gently propped Kurai up against the wall, then she reached into her robe and pulled out a big slab of meat that had been neatly cleaned and wrapped. She presented it to Kay. A token of our appreciation. his breathing was still a bit heavy and he was wheezing as he breathed. Junsei returned to Kurai and sat down in his lap as to make a bit more space in the cramped room


----------



## Euraj (May 10, 2010)

Yeshua had gotten a good read of the two new visitors at this point, but couldn't genuinely smile at them any easier than Kay could. His eyes usually missed nothing and while his temper was several times longer than his partner's, he was just as protective of her as likewise. He pulled his sac from under his arm and tossed it to Junrei's feet. "That is a special combination of shoots from the farthest reaches of both Faia and Areno. The mixture was assembled by I and my partner's own hands. It shall assist in soothing his cough, and it has a wonderful taste as well." He glanced at Mary, whom had an obviously irritated look on her face. 

He then looked at Kay and Asa again. "Following the subsiding of the storm, we should prepare to move out of this land, lest we wait for the agglomeration of another. Mary and I are on our way to Celes, and it seems we may have our hosts' wonderful company, but perhaps in the journey therein, we can help find your people." Yeshua smiled at Kay. "This is your home and we all owe thanks to you the most," he said, "how does this sound to you?"


----------



## Watchman (May 10, 2010)

Kay accepted the meat with a small nod. He'd store it in the ice house outside once the storm blew over, and it should keep fresh until he returned. Glancing at Yeshua as he spoke, he shrugged.

"Like I said to Afelia, I'll make sure you all get out of Faia safely, but I'm not promising anything more than that. I don't have any dreams like 'finding my kind' or 'exploring the world' like you guys do, I'm just someone who likes to keep to himself," he gave a small grin, "and who fate has decided isn't going to be allowed to do that for the near future."


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 10, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Take a seat, we'll start as soon as my assistant comes to pick up the papers." York said, gesturing the stack of papers behind and the unoccupied wooden chair. "Is there anything you'd like for me to do after you leave? I can at least perform that much." York offered nicely, a slightly hesitant grin on his face.





Nimademe said:


> Taking the letter gingerly, York stuffed it into his bindle. "Easily done, don't sweat the small stuff." York joked, putting the cat on the table. "What is taking my assistant so long? She's usually quite punctual." York said to himself, leaning heavily into the back of his chair.



Toshi listened to everything being said between York and Nathaniel. He sat on the desk and after a few minutes he gave off a slight miau to get their attension...


----------



## Xelloss (May 10, 2010)

Afelia give a boring look at the new people arriving under her breath she just say in a barely whisper even for people with rather keen senses "Asa think you have a boring aura... blue and cold like there's no life", she turn her eyes to the girl behind Yeshua and smile a bit "Asa think you have a nice aura, red and lively yet you hide it when Tenshi is around"

She got up and head to a corner of the room and took again her egg shape a little before the egg was complete "Asa would sleep a bit Fuyushiro that was there's more room"


----------



## Cooli (May 10, 2010)

Jun picked up the sack and handed it back to Yeshua Your offer is generous, however we must decline. Many of the roots in this world are poisonous to us.

Kurai then noticed Mary and the food Jun had frozen. Please forgive her. She doesn't take kindly to rudeness. I'll be more than happy to heat it up for you, but as I cannot walk just yet you'll have to bring over to me Kurai then turned to Yeshua Celes? he took a moment to think If I recall, I believe that is where my brother headed. My sister on the other hand simply...took off. the color of his face slowly began to return to normal as the storm outside began to die down.


----------



## Euraj (May 10, 2010)

Mary had a titillated look on her face after Asa went on the move. _That's the one, obviously. Ah, I bet she reads just like Yeshua..._ 

"Then, it's settled," Yeshua said calmly as Mary began to leave the room. 

"You guys talk a lot," Mary said flatly, "Yeshua, come here." Yeshua scoffed and then followed her into the kitchen. Once they were both far in, she shattered the dish in her hand and got an inch from his face so that each of her whispers would hit him with a punch of her frustration in the form of angry globs of spit. "That's not how this was supposed to freakin' happen," she rasped, "the sprite's will is all we need. Not some dead weights."  

"Relax," Yeshua answered in a calm whisper, "an additional three individuals with us would be a _benefit_ to finding the others. Moreover, we don't know them entirely. They might as well be willing to assist us in our deliverance of truth and justice. Besides... I think I may actually like Afelia's friend." Mary chuckled at the remark. 

"I guess," she said, "that one does seem strong inside. But we're going even if it's just with _her_ as soon as the outside completely clears. If they're coming, tell them to get ready now." Yeshua sighed and walked past her back towards the remaining company to follow through with her request. It shouldn't take long to prepare, and Mary was right in a sense; the sooner they left, the better.


----------



## Cooli (May 10, 2010)

Time to leave? Kurai said with a slight smile as Yeshua walked back in Since the storm is beginning to die, with Jun's help we can leave right now, if you wanted. but then he turned and looked at the egg that was once Asa. Someone would have to carry her as not to disturbed her sleep.

Jun stood and turned towards Kay, giving a slight bow. Your hospitality was most appreciated the light outside got slightly brighter as the sun began to rise, however the clouds were still a blanket of dark gray. The wind and snow had stopped blowing as the area became calm. Some would consider this to be the "eye of the storm." Now would be the best time to move, or risk being stuck in the cramped space even longer.


----------



## Euraj (May 10, 2010)

Mary followed Yeshua out of the room. They were both relieved to see they were going to be leaving the cramped cabin behind. "I'll take the girl," Mary declared, "if everything is ready then we should hurry up and get our junk together and leave. Right, Yeshua?" 

"Any food or other provisions, I can carry," Yeshua added, addressing Kay, "now let us leave ahead of the storm and reach the warmer lands before the end of it arrives." In addition to that, they'd keep out of the way of the beasts of the wild who'd remain hidden until the storm was completely dissipated. As well would the eyes of the Ekirei. Yeshua had seen the shadows moving in the snow before, and didn't want to be watched by them.


----------



## Nimademe (May 11, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> "Well, that's fine with me. It just gives me more time to have my last nice conversation with you. But speaking on conversing, this fellow here has been pretty quiet since he noticed I was present." Nathaniel sat down in front of York, and tried taking a peek at one of the papers he had finished filing.





Pengu-Yasha said:


> Toshi listened to everything being said between York and Nathaniel. He sat on the desk and after a few minutes he gave off a slight miau to get their attension...



"Huh, isn't that too bad." York said after a few minutes of talking, the time already being somewhat later than expected. "I'll just bring the papers to her later, she must still be asleep." York continued, standing up from his chair. Walking out the door after picking up Toshi, York was fully prepared for dealing with all the matters involved.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 11, 2010)

Nathaniel stood up and followed behind York, though at a slightly slower pace. It was nearly noon, and York's assistant hadn't appeared yet. "Now that I think about it, you said your assistant would be travelling with me in your stead? Is she really alright with that?" She had probably heard of the incident, and was most likely not looking forward to the journey together with Nathaniel, so he made a mental note to try not to make a bad first impression.


----------



## Nimademe (May 11, 2010)

"She was actually quite impartial to it, being a Neo-Human." York said flatly, Toshi in one arm. The guard that York asked earlier approached, covered in numerous papercuts. "Sir, Miss Green is sick with the flu, I don't suggest that you visit her either." The guard said solemnly, managing to stop himself from taking a contemptuous glare at Nathaniel. "Perry is sick with the flu? How rare, you can have the day off, you deserve it brave soldier." York responded in slight interest, taking the time to make a quick joke. "How unfortunate." York mused to himself. Reaching the Town Gate, they saw numerous people waiting for Nathaniel to leave, though not as many as Nathaniel himself had expected. "Toshi, would you like to go with Nathaniel? It will be awfully boring here, I'd think you're a cat of adventure." York asked Toshi, putting him down on the floor. In a few minutes, York would officially and publically cast Nathaniel out of the Enman Plains.


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

"Hm, sure." Kay was liking this less and less. It was rare enough to get one person passing this way a month. Five in a day, four of whom were headed to Celes? There was no way he could convince himself that it was a coincidence. Be it fate or the will of Gods or whatever, something had guided these people to him, and had bound their paths together, and he wanted no part of what he was sure would end up being an adventure.

_You're just doing this for Asa, and only until you reach the border_, he told himself. Once that was done, he'd return to his lodge and his solitary existence out here and he'd be just as content as before, for all Asa's talk of him being lonely and cold. "Right... Off we go, then. I assume you'll want the quickest path south?"


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 11, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "She was actually quite impartial to it, being a Neo-Human." York said flatly, Toshi in one arm. The guard that York asked earlier approached, covered in numerous papercuts. "Sir, Miss Green is sick with the flu, I don't suggest that you visit her either." The guard said solemnly, managing to stop himself from taking a contemptuous glare at Nathaniel. "Perry is sick with the flu? How rare, you can have the day off, you deserve it brave soldier." York responded in slight interest, taking the time to make a quick joke. "How unfortunate." York mused to himself. Reaching the Town Gate, they saw numerous people waiting for Nathaniel to leave, though not as many as Nathaniel himself had expected. "Toshi, would you like to go with Nathaniel? It will be awfully boring here, I'd think you're a cat of adventure." York asked Toshi, putting him down on the floor. In a few minutes, York would officially and publically cast Nathaniel out of the Enman Plains.


Toshi looked up at York and walked over to the gate. He sat there and waited for Nathaniel to be cast out of the city...


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nemea had spent the better part of her adult life travelling from city to city around Areno Lake, and considering it was by far the biggest source of freshwater in the entire country, that meant there were _lot_ of cities around it.

Something that definitely had its upsides when she'd found she had to leave Sheom again, and in a definite hurry, after irritating some jumped up spice merchant or another who'd put a bounty on her head. 

A tiny one, she thought with no small measure of irritation - she earned about half of what had been offered on her average job, and her professional pride was not amused by what the bounty said about how easy the merchant thought she'd be to take down.

It'd die down eventually, they always did, and Nemea was sure that of the... dozen or so mercenaries that frequented the area that could take her down in a straight fight, none of them would risk fighting her over the pittance being offered - it would mostly be young hotshots with more ambition than talent, but even they were a real pain to deal with - nothing ruined dinner more than some oiled up thug refusing to let you eat in peace.

All in all, the time was ripe to try out some new surroundings - trade the sun-bleached stone and busy city life of Sheom for the thatch-reed huts and wide-brimmed strawhats of the calmer, more relaxed south bank settlements, so to speak. 

And, to be fair, she did have something of an ulterior motive for coming down here - an acquaintance of hers, someone she'd worked with a few times before, tended to stay down here more often than not - and Nemea planned to recruit her for a job. Not because they were friends or anything (Well, _she_ liked Nat, though she could stand to let her hair down a bit more and not take things so seriously), but because they tended to work well together, and from she'd heard of the Arkslander, her talents would be necessary for what she had in mind. The folks of the latest village she'd visited had told her a woman matching Nat's description had passed through not long ago, searching for work, so she knew she was close.

And so, with all her worldly possessions in one overstuffed backpack (aside from the swords she always kept at her side), a pilfered straw-hat providing shade under the harsh midday sun, and a reed in her mouth (tastes like mud, but it's all about the image!), Nemea continued her search along the banks of the lake for Natalia Arkslander.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 11, 2010)

Natalia had just returned from a simple assignment. Returned probably wasn't even the proper word, she hadn't even gone anywhere. Out of the blue, she was hired to deal with a tent full of rattlesnakes. 

Not that she cared, the assignment was hardly beneath her, and she had enough money to keep herself alive for another few days, based on that single task. The inability of some people was surprising to her.

Out of the corner of her eye though, she spotted a familiar face, Nemea. While Natalia recognized just about everyone in the area, Nemea was the person she knew best. Of course, that spoke more for Natalia's inability to relate with people, than it was a sign of any friendship.

Still, Natalia knew enough about Nemea to realize that if she just kept on her own way, Nemea would make the initial contact.


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

_Found ya..._ Nemea couldn't keep the grin off her face. She hadn't expected things to be this easy - not that she was complaining, of course.

"Oh, Nat~" she slunk up to the taller woman and slung an arm over her shoulder. "Good to see you again - how've you been?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 11, 2010)

"Oh, I'm fine, taking things day by day." Natalia replied, removing Nemea's arm from her shoulder. There was a lot that Natalia thought to say, but she could never fit everything in a way that made sense, like it did in her head. 

By the end of a lengthy thought process, all she'd managed was, "How about you?"


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

"Well, let's see..." Nemea made a show of putting her finger to her lower lip and staring off into the middle distance. "_Stuff_ happened, so I had to get out of Sheom quickish, and I thought I'd come see my _favourite_ person in the whole world - I did tell you you're my favourite person in the world, right? - to ask an _eensy-weensy_ little favour."

Slinging her pack off her back, she rummaged around in it for a bit before pulling out a map with a triumphant "a-Ha!" and passed it to Natalia

"See, as part of the... _stuff_ that happened, I got me one of these!" she exclaimed. "A real bonafide treasure map. The guy I pinched it from was going to lead a group down to claim it, but I figured that whatever he's after would do a lot better in _my_ hands than his, y'know? _One_ problem, though - it's a little bit south - a few days' travel from here, and there aren't any major oases around near it, so I couldn't make it there and back all by my lonesome. _But_," she continued with a sly grin, "then I remembered my good buddy Nat could make water appear from underground where you wouldn't expect to find any - and that problem got solved. So! I need you to get there, and you need me to get there. Once we _do_ get there, we find the treasure, split it 50/50 and get ourselves back up here in time for a round of drinks. Whatcha say?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 11, 2010)

Natalia thought the situation over. She was hardly capable of reading maps well, but she assumed that it wasn't so far south that she'd run out of pills or drinks to keep herself alive. 

"I believe it's fair to say you'll compensate me if we don't find anything." _She wants me to help because I can draw water. It's fine, she doesn't know, she just thinks its useful. She couldn't know, does she know? I think she travels around a lot, has she ever told me that? ......_

As Natalia fronted a calm demeanor, her mind was practically bouncing off the wall with paranoia. Working double time to try and find an answer to a question she didn't have enough information for.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 11, 2010)

"Well, alright then. York, it's nearly noon, should we get started?" Nathaniel walked out towards the most open area in the city, and waited next to a tree for the designated time. As the people passed by, they all shot him looks of fear mized with hatred. _It looks like they won't be satisfied with just me leaving, after all. I'll have to put on a show, to make it look like I'll never come back again._


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 11, 2010)

After Tyrannous kept them both entertained with his childlike mind, the group had fallen into silence. Tyrannous had collapsed out of boredom and Greg was forced to carry him, much to Gregory's dismay. Eventually they saw what looked to be a lake, and around it were a few towns that they could see. They moved quickly and merged in with the croud. Gregory rented a room in a hotel and had Tyrannous stay in it while he scoped out the town, meanwhile Samantha was out retrieving supplies for their travels.


----------



## Cooli (May 11, 2010)

Just as Kukaku was about to finish one last job in order to make money for her to get something to eat, she felt a slight shock go off in her senses. She could sense a vaguely familiar aura, not of a person she knew, but of a familiar presence. She closed her eye and concentrated for a minute. When she opened it, she could see the trail the of the aura that was left behind. Deciding to find the source, Kukaku stopped in the middle of what she was doing and left. "He- Hey! Where are you going? You aren't finished yet!" the manager asked in shock I got better things to do Kukaku snapped back I'll be back later to pick up the money you owe me for the work I did she said with her eyes closed, doing a slight wave back at the manager. She looked around to find the trail once again, and began following it through the sea of people


----------



## Nimademe (May 11, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> "Well, alright then. York, it's nearly noon, should we get started?" Nathaniel walked out towards the most open area in the city, and waited next to a tree for the designated time. As the people passed by, they all shot him looks of fear mized with hatred. _It looks like they won't be satisfied with just me leaving, after all. I'll have to put on a show, to make it look like I'll never come back again._



"There are supplies and a mount covered in a grass cloth just outside the view of the gate, make use of that as you will." York whispered to Nathaniel before continuing. "By decree of Lord York, you are hereby permanently exiled from the Enman Plains, for acts of wanton violence, destruction of public property, and injuries caused to fellow men." York said in a serious voice, as if Nathaniel was completely unrelated to him. Having guards escort him out of town, the mob and York followed, Nathaniel picking up the cat and walking until he was out of sight.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 12, 2010)

Just as they reached the gates of the city, Nathaniel set Toshi down. "Sorry, would you wait a short ways from here on the path? I don't want you to get caught up in this." He whispered to him. As soon as Toshi scurried off, Nathaniel took his hammer in hand, and knocked out one of the guards in a single blow, despite his helmet. _Sorry about this. It's the only way to make sure the people here can have peace of mind. I just have to make it seem like you overpower me so greatly that I wouldn't want to come back._ Even though he thought that, his strength as a Neo-Human combined with the fact that he's well built from being a blacksmith, the guards didn't pose much of a threat, even with their numbers and weapons, and even though he was holding back. _Damn, if this goes on, the people might even lose confidence in their own guardians. I'll just have to endure a blow and let it go from there._ 

He continued his resistance. "I won't just leave as easily as that!!! You're all too weak!! Come, try and force me out!!" He yelled out just loud enough for the mob to hear. After yelling, he deliberately got himself wounded in the side. Even though it was just a scratch, it bled enough to seem like a serious wound, and boosted the guards' morale. They began to fight more in unison with each other, and they fought better individually as well. _That's much better. Now, show me what you can do. If you can make these people believe you can hold me off, then in turn, I'll believe you can give them peace of mind._ After withstanding several more wounds, Nathaniel fell to the ground, and the mob began to cheer. "Tch." Making a look of defeat, Nathaniel ran off. 

Just when he wasn't able to see the gate anymore, he caught sight of the mount that York told him about earlier. It was a strong, healthy-looking camel with enough food and water to last him and Toshi for at least a month or two, even in Areno's desert. He found Toshi sitting next to the supplies. He propped him up on the camel, and then mounted it himself. Without looking back, he rode off with a regretful smile. The end.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

"Eh...? C-compensation..." Hm, that was bad, she hadn't considered that. What if the map was a fake and there was nothing there? She wasn't exactly well off as far as money went; she barely had enough to feed herself for the next few days, and certainly hadn't factored compensating Nat for any lost opportunity into the equation.

"Come on, Nat, can't you do this out of the goodness of your heart? Oh, I've got it! If we don't find anything, I'll work off what I owe ya - that's a promise. So, how about it?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

"Have all the injured people sent to the medic." York said to the unharmed guards, then started talking again. "We will be rearranging this town for efficiency starting tomorrow, so please have a good nights sleep." York announced to the crowd, then started walking away. As he walked towards his quarters, he passed many people who had a look of relief on their faces, along with a few that were a bit more vocal than York would like. Plopping down onto his seat, York reexamined his papers, leaning into his chair after he read them a few times.

"Brilliant."


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 12, 2010)

After riding for about an hour or so, Nathaniel stopped the camel, and dismounted, along with Toshi. Sitting down next to a tree, he took wrapped some bandages around his wounds. When he was finished, he just sat there, looking at the sky. "Where do I go now, anyway?" He switched his gaze from the clouds to Toshi. "You haven't said a word to me since we met. Well, nevermind. I can't force to you talk with me. I probably don't seem like a nice guy to you, considering what I just did." _It's too bad York's assistant became ill._ Truth be told, Nathaniel was looking forward to travelling with--hell, he was satisfied just _meeting_ another Neo-Human since he left Celes. _But whatever, I can't complain since Toshi was kind enough to travel with me._


----------



## Cooli (May 12, 2010)

The aura Kukaku was sensing became stronger as she moved through the city. She could tell the person she was searching for had been doing the same thing she was, as the aura led to numerous shops and places of work. With each place Kukaku visited, the aura grew stronger and stronger. She could tell she was getting close, however, less and less people appeared to be in the direction she was going. She thought to herself for a moment, that maybe this person likes to be alone, but she payed it no mind as she just wanted to see who this person was, and not really talk to them


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> After riding for about an hour or so, Nathaniel stopped the camel, and dismounted, along with Toshi. Sitting down next to a tree, he took wrapped some bandages around his wounds. When he was finished, he just sat there, looking at the sky. "Where do I go now, anyway?" He switched his gaze from the clouds to Toshi. "You haven't said a word to me since we met. Well, nevermind. I can't force to you talk with me. I probably don't seem like a nice guy to you, considering what I just did." _It's too bad York's assistant became ill._ Truth be told, Nathaniel was looking forward to travelling with--hell, he was satisfied just _meeting_ another Neo-Human since he left Celes. _But whatever, I can't complain since Toshi was kind enough to travel with me._



Suddenly, a band of four highwaymen jumped out from behind a bush, clad in eyemasks and capes. "Your money or your life!" all of them said as they brandished weapons.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 12, 2010)

As the bandits appeared, he stood up slowly. The first of the four was carrying a short sword, another with a knife, and the last two holding spiked clubs. _Well, I hope they at least fight better than those guards._ He lifted his hammer. "I'm sure there are better ways for you to get money than trying to rob a wounded man on the side of a road. I can't give you my money, but I will teach you something helpful." As soon as he finished speaking, he swung his hammer, and shattered the wrists of the highwayman holding the sword, which was flung from his hands. "Lesson number one: you're thieves, don't stop to ask for money, just take it and kill them if they resist."


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

"You dolt, we are not bandits, we're highwaymen, we live by a code." the one with the knife said, jumping off a tree stump to propel himself towards Nathaniel speedily, showing surprising agility. The swordsman with shattered wirsts also attempted to catch Nathaniel with his legs, trying to pin him to the spot in desperation. The two with the clubs tried hitting high and low at Nathaniel, so that they wouldn't risk hitting each other.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 12, 2010)

Nathaniel paid no attention to their technicalities. He managed to dodge both the clubs, and the man with shattered wrists was simply too slow and desperate to catch him while on the ground. Using the momentum from side-stepping, he spun around to add force, and landed a blow square in the chest of the man with the knife, as he couldn't change directions in mid-air. "Lesson two: don't charge in recklessly."


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

"Guh! I'd think you're the one who is reckless." the highwayman said as he took the punch, using the momentum to grab Nathaniel's arm in midair and flip him onto the ground. In this position, he could apply heavy pressure, enough to break even the strongest man's arm. "This is called an armbar, do you know about it?" the highwayman asked, both of his companions going for a hit with their spiked clubs on the incapacitated Nathaniel. The highwayman with the shattered wrists had started crawling away, ripping pieces of his clothes and tying them around his wrists to keep them in place


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 12, 2010)

"Nope, never heard of it." Nathaniel used brute force to twist his upper body, lift the man off the ground with the arm that was being pinned, and use him as a hammer to hit one of the other men in the legs (don't even try to fight this with logic). The force of the blow, along with the surprise, caused him to release the hold on Nathaniel's arm. Nathaniel stood up, and swung the hammer once more, this time breaking one of the elbows of the man who was still swinging his club. "Lesson number two: expect the unexpected."


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

The man who was crawling away earlier had somehow gotten a mount on the camel, the fight providing an ample distraction to steal it. "Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt like elderberries!" the highwayman insulted as he rode away, the higwaymen having accomplished what they had wanted to do. "Lesson number two: expect the unexpected." the knife highwayman said, running away along with the other two into the bushes and undergrowth.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 12, 2010)

"I misspoke, that one was three, not two!" He yelled after them. Nathaniel dusted himself off, and started walking in the direction that the highwaymen had fled. The main reason why he was walking, rather than running, was because his adrenaline level was getting higher, and he would go berserk if it reached its peak. The second reason was because Toshi had gotten back onto the camel to eat some fish while Nathaniel was fighting, and the highwaymen were probably about to realize what a cat is like when you try to take its food.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 12, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Sure, I can help." Natalia would never accept these conditions, definitely not from anyone else. Having another person in debt to her would just create the extra trouble of hassling them for money. In essence, it'd be a further waste of time and by extension, money. "Having you owe me would be nice."

Nemea was different though, Natalia knew she could count on Nemea. Even if Nemea hadn't promised her compensation, Natalia would have gone along with her. Maybe it was because Nemea was the only person she could safely associate with, or maybe because Natalia was a pleaser and didn't want to see a disappointed person. Whatever the reason, Natalia agreed to help Nemea, and she would probably enjoy herself as well. 

Even as Natalia spoke kindly and thought happily to herself, her facial expressions remained neutral, if not slightly troubled.


----------



## Cooli (May 12, 2010)

Kukaku was standing just a few feet away from where Nemea and Nat were. With her arm tucked in her sash, she stared at Nat with a very unpleasant frown. After a while, she huffed and then rubbed her forehead in disappointment. She then took out her pipe, stuck it in her mouth, and then approached the two, paying attention more so to Nat than to Nem. She circled Nat, looking her up and down, giving a thorough inspection of her person. Again disappointed, Kukaku sighed and backed off a bit so she could think to herself.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

"Phew, thanks a bunch, Nat. Takes a load off my mind to know I can depend on you to depend on me. Erm, that is, _if_ we screw up, which we won't. I hope." Tilting her hat and glancing up at the position of the sun, she grimaced. "Still, it's probably a bit early to head out now - we'll want to be going when the sun's started to set, don't you think?" The hat, disturbed from the precarious balance it had held, slid down her brow, and, clicking her teeth, Nemea took it off and glared at it.

"Ehh, it's no use - this is too big for me. Here, you try it, Nat, see if it fits you - I can pick up another one somewhere else." She passed the hat to Natalia, and already began to look for another one left lying around that she could snatch for herself, when she noticed a strange woman standing nearby and quite pointedly looking at Nat, and then walking over and even more pointedly inspecting the Arkslander whilst almost completely ignoring her.

"Erm, hello? This a friend of yours, Nat?" Nemea was sure she'd never seen this woman before, but was equally sure that she hadn't seen the expression she was wearing on anyone with good intentions, and so her hands crept down to her swords.


----------



## Cooli (May 12, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Hm, sure." Kay was liking this less and less. It was rare enough to get one person passing this way a month. Five in a day, four of whom were headed to Celes? There was no way he could convince himself that it was a coincidence. Be it fate or the will of Gods or whatever, something had guided these people to him, and had bound their paths together, and he wanted no part of what he was sure would end up being an adventure.
> 
> _You're just doing this for Asa, and only until you reach the border_, he told himself. Once that was done, he'd return to his lodge and his solitary existence out here and he'd be just as content as before, for all Asa's talk of him being lonely and cold. "Right... Off we go, then. I assume you'll want the quickest path south?"



The quickest path would be best, provided it doesn't take us out of the calm Feeling a bit better, Kurai managed to make it to his feet, however his legs were still a bit shaky. He had to bend over and press down on his legs just to keep his balance. (after Kissui used her powers to release Lt., Kurai was able to get a generally sense of where she was) If we're lucky, we may be able to find my sister along the way he took a moment to think about all the trouble she could get into She . . . really shouldn't be left to her own devices he said with a worried smile.

Jun, who had seemingly disappeared from the room without anyone noticing, was outside clearing a path of the snow that had blocked the doorway.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 12, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> "I misspoke, that one was three, not two!" He yelled after them. Nathaniel dusted himself off, and started walking in the direction that the highwaymen had fled. The main reason why he was walking, rather than running, was because his adrenaline level was getting higher, and he would go berserk if it reached its peak. The second reason was because Toshi had gotten back onto the camel to eat some fish while Nathaniel was fighting, and the highwaymen were probably about to realize what a cat is like when you try to take its food.


Toshi, noticing that he was now moving, poked his head out of the side-satchel of the camel. He noticed that his new friend Nathaniel was in the distance and the one on the camel was someone new to meet. He proceeded to climb onto the highwayman's head, startling him off the camel. The camel  stopped a little ways ahead next to a small oasis. Toshi sat on the now unconscious man's back and waited for Nathaniel to catch up to them...


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 12, 2010)

A loud crack could be heard through the air as the man who had been on the camel exploded ((quite literally)), Tossing the cat off of him. Three more rapid cracks sounded as the bushes the highwaymen had run into exploded, only two had been hit, the other was now missing a leg.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 12, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Phew, thanks a bunch, Nat. Takes a load off my mind to know I can depend on you to depend on me. Erm, that is, _if_ we screw up, which we won't. I hope." Tilting her hat and glancing up at the position of the sun, she grimaced. "Still, it's probably a bit early to head out now - we'll want to be going when the sun's started to set, don't you think?" The hat, disturbed from the precarious balance it had held, slid down her brow, and, clicking her teeth, Nemea took it off and glared at it.
> 
> "Ehh, it's no use - this is too big for me. Here, you try it, Nat, see if it fits you - I can pick up another one somewhere else." She passed the hat to Natalia, and already began to look for another one left lying around that she could snatch for herself, when she noticed a strange woman standing nearby and quite pointedly looking at Nat, and then walking over and even more pointedly inspecting the Arkslander whilst almost completely ignoring her.
> 
> "Erm, hello? This a friend of yours, Nat?" Nemea was sure she'd never seen this woman before, but was equally sure that she hadn't seen the expression she was wearing on anyone with good intentions, and so her hands crept down to her swords.



Natalia wasn't sure what to think, the strange woman obviously had some reason to search out Natalia, and without knowing that reason, Natalia couldn't leave.

Although if Natalia did stay and try to find out that reason, she might talk to much and imply something that gives away the secrets she doesn't want others to know. 

But if the person already knows about Natalia, then it's pointless to run away or talk to her, and the only option would be to kill her. 

However, if Natalia did kill this woman in public, than that might attract more attention to herself, and then others could find out about her. 

Natalia's mind continued twisting around itself in paranoid circles, unable to reach a definitive conclusion.


----------



## Cooli (May 12, 2010)

Still in her thinking position, Kukaku asked the question How often do you train? the others probably thought this question was vague or just came out of nowhere, but Kukaku seemed quite intent on knowing the answer. She then sighed Never mind. It's quite obvious you don't use 'em much, if at all. she paused for a moment, turning her back to the two. You could tell she was frustrated as her foot fiercely tapped on the ground while she was thinking. Tch! Didn't anyone even bother to train you!? she said as she turned and snapped at Nat Your energy is all polluted and unrefined. she rubbed her forehead in frustration Jeez, how could she let such a thing happen she whispered to herself


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 12, 2010)

Tyran Draconis said:


> A loud crack could be heard through the air as the man who had been on the camel exploded ((quite literally)), Tossing the cat off of him. Three more rapid cracks sounded as the bushes the highwaymen had run into exploded, only two had been hit, the other was now missing a leg.



Nathaniel eventually came to the place where the highwayman was thrown off the camel. Looking at what was left of the body, he grew suspicious of the presence of another person. If it was someone trying to aid him, he was in their debt, but if it was someone also trying to steal his supplies, he was in a tough situation, since fighting any more would cause him to go berserk. _I'll just have to hope it's the former. Killing someone, even if I'm unconscious, leaves a bad taste in my mouth._


----------



## Watchman (May 13, 2010)

++++PRIMARY COGNITION UNIT ONLINE++++
++++DAMAGE ASSESSMENT++++
+++PRIMARY PROTOCOLS DISABLED... SECONDARY PROTOCOLS ACTIVE+++
+++ESSENTIAL SAPIENCE COMPONENTS INTACT YET DAMAGED+++
++MEMORY BANKS... DAMAGED++
+DATE & LOGISTICS MODULES INOPERABLE+
++ADVANCED LOGIC RETICULES... DAMAGED++
+PRIORITY FOR SELF-REPAIR OF DAMAGED RETICULES=LOW+
++VOCALISATION MODULE... DAMAGED++
+SINGLE AVAILABLE VOCALISATION PROGRAM+
+VOCABULARY MODULE LIMITED+
++VISUAL & AUDITORY MODULES... LIGHTLY DAMAGED++
++EXTERNAL HULL... LIGHTLY DAMAGED++
++INTERNAL DEFENSIVE COMPONENTS... LIGHTLY DAMAGED++
++MOBILITY MODULE... LIGHTLY DAMAGED++
++PRIMARY & SECONDARY WEAPON MODULES... LIGHTLY DAMAGED++
+++SEARCH FOR CAUSE OF DISPARITY BETWEEN DAMAGED ASSETS+++
++CAUSE FOUND... CAUSE = SELF-REPAIR PRIMARY OBJECTIVE = MODULES REFERRING TO IMMEDIATE SURVIVAL IN PRESENCE OF {THREAT}++
+SELF-REPAIR CAPACITY AT MAXIMUM... CURRENT OBJECTIVE CANNOT BE REASSIGNED... SECONDARY PROTOCOLS TAKE PRECEDENCE+
++ACTIVATE VISUALISATION & AUDITORY MODULES++


Both visual and auditory receptors activated, but could not do much in their current situation other than match their present location to an example in the unit's memory banks.

++{UNIT} APPEARS TO BE LOCATED UNDERGROUND++
+AVAILABLE MEMORY RECORDS CONTRADICT CURRENT SITUATION+
+{UNIT} MUST EXTRICATE ITSELF FROM CURRENT SITUATION+

With a creaking, it exercised long-inactive mechanical systems and pushed a fist through the soil before clamping that limb down and using it as a base to pull itself entirely aboveground. 

Light flooded visual receptors that had previously been inactive, whilst noise filled the auditory receptors that had previously transmitted only silence. Internal mechanisms regulated both receptors so that they did not overwhelm its analysis banks with a sensory barrage.


+++ERROR... CURRENT ENVIRONMENTAL SURROUNDINGS OF {UNIT} DO NOT MATCH WITH LATEST AVAILABLE MEMORY RECORDS+++
+++SECONDARY PROTOCOLS TAKE PRIORITY... {UNIT} MUST PRIORITISE SURVIVAL & SELF-REPAIR AND GATHERING OF INFORMATION+++

And with heavy clunking footsteps, loose soil and turf still clinging to its carapace, it proceeded to move. It last remembered fighting {PRIMARY OBJECTIVE} outside of the city it was forged in; the walls still in sight, and was not sure how it had ended up underground with no settlement in sight. Further investigation would be required.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 13, 2010)

Tyran Draconis said:


> A loud crack could be heard through the air as the man who had been on the camel exploded ((quite literally)), Tossing the cat off of him. Three more rapid cracks sounded as the bushes the highwaymen had run into exploded, only two had been hit, the other was now missing a leg.



NYA~! Toshi ran accross the ground and hid behind a rock in shock. He looked around to figure out what happened...



Raleigh said:


> Nathaniel eventually came to the place where the highwayman was thrown off the camel. Looking at what was left of the body, he grew suspicious of the presence of another person. If it was someone trying to aid him, he was in their debt, but if it was someone also trying to steal his supplies, he was in a tough situation, since fighting any more would cause him to go berserk. _I'll just have to hope it's the former. Killing someone, even if I'm unconscious, leaves a bad taste in my mouth._



Toshi ran up to Nathaniel and watched him to see if he too would explode. Upon deciding Nathaniel was not, in fact, going to blow up like the other man, he grabbed hold of of Nathaniel's pant leg with his mouth. Toshi motioned Nathaniel to follow him to the shore of the oasis...


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 13, 2010)

"Ah! Toshi, there you are." Nathaniel noticed Toshi running up to where he was standing. Toshi began tugging on his pant leg, trying to get Nathaniel to follow him. "Hmm? Oh, I see. Lead the way, then." He followed Toshi up to where the camel was drinking from a small pond/lake.


----------



## Watchman (May 14, 2010)

"Hey, 'scuse me - I don't know who you are or who you _think_ you are, but you're bothering us, and we're busy." Nem would be the first to admit that Nat was the smarter of the two of them (well, second, actually - Nat would probably admit it first), but there were times when the Arkslander thought _too_ much and too deeply in situations when a quick and firm answer was needed, and she could tell this was one of those situations.

Whoever this woman was, she was someone that rubbed her the wrong way. She didn't know how Nat knew her, but her friend's silent thought was enough to tell her that however she knew her, it wasn't a pleasant relationship.

"Now you've had your chance to ask questions - my turn now. Explain who you are and what business you've got with us."

She lowered her hands to the hilts of her swords - in case things got ugly, she'd be prepared to do what she did best.

-----
_Meanwhile, in Faia_
-----

"In that case we have two choices. Heading straight south will, eventually, lead us to the coast, where you can either buy passage on a ferry to Enma or follow the coastal roads to the border, but we'll have to get over the Raavan mountains before we can reach the coast. That's the shortest path." But the most dangerous, as well. 

"Otherwise, we can head East until we reach a city, and follow the trade routes from there. It'll take longer, but it's a lot safer, and means less time spent having to camp outside for the night." Of course it also meant having to enter the large, cramped subterranean cities of Faia, something he didn't particularly relish.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 14, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> "Ah! Toshi, there you are." Nathaniel noticed Toshi running up to where he was standing. Toshi began tugging on his pant leg, trying to get Nathaniel to follow him. "Hmm? Oh, I see. Lead the way, then." He followed Toshi up to where the camel was drinking from a small pond/lake.


Upon arriving at the pond's edge. Toshi looked in and gave off a few miaus. A small flash occurred under the water and a unique-looking fish popped its head out. Ah, Toshi. One of my favourite subjects. The fish then looked at Nathaniel. And who is this you've brought with you? Toshi looked at Nathaniel and splashed a little water at Nathaniel's feet with his paw. The fish noticed Nathaniel's wounds. You want me to heal him? He must bow to his king before I do so. Toshi looked at Nathaniel waiting for him to respond...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 14, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Hey, 'scuse me - I don't know who you are or who you _think_ you are, but you're bothering us, and we're busy." Nem would be the first to admit that Nat was the smarter of the two of them (well, second, actually - Nat would probably admit it first), but there were times when the Arkslander thought _too_ much and too deeply in situations when a quick and firm answer was needed, and she could tell this was one of those situations.
> 
> Whoever this woman was, she was someone that rubbed her the wrong way. She didn't know how Nat knew her, but her friend's silent thought was enough to tell her that however she knew her, it wasn't a pleasant relationship.
> 
> ...



"No, just relax Nemea." Natalia said hurriedly, this sudden action forced her to make a choice, regardless of whether or not she had thought out to a probable conclusion. 

"Neither my friend, nor I know you we'd appreciate it if you didn't bother us." Natalia began to walk away. It was one of the options she had been contemplating, but there was an obvious flaw. She had been found out, this woman knew about her, and now she was being forced to let her live. Natalia knew she wouldn't be able to stay in the city much longer, now that her location was found. 

There was plenty of time to consider a more proper action though, now that she had been forced to accept this decision, she knew that she had at the very least, four days to before any undesirables recieved information, and even longer before they reached her.


----------



## Cooli (May 14, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Hey, 'scuse me - I don't know who you are or who you _think_ you are, but you're bothering us, and we're busy." Nem would be the first to admit that Nat was the smarter of the two of them (well, second, actually - Nat would probably admit it first), but there were times when the Arkslander thought _too_ much and too deeply in situations when a quick and firm answer was needed, and she could tell this was one of those situations.
> 
> Whoever this woman was, she was someone that rubbed her the wrong way. She didn't know how Nat knew her, but her friend's silent thought was enough to tell her that however she knew her, it wasn't a pleasant relationship.
> 
> ...





Azure Flame Kite said:


> "No, just relax Nemea." Natalia said hurriedly, this sudden action forced her to make a choice, regardless of whether or not she had thought out to a probable conclusion.
> 
> "Neither my friend, nor I know you we'd appreciate it if you didn't bother us." Natalia began to walk away. It was one of the options she had been contemplating, but there was an obvious flaw. She had been found out, this woman knew about her, and now she was being forced to let her live. Natalia knew she wouldn't be able to stay in the city much longer, now that her location was found.
> 
> There was plenty of time to consider a more proper action though, now that she had been forced to accept this decision, she knew that she had at the very least, four days to before any undesirables recieved information, and even longer before they reached her.



Busy doing what? You two were just sitting here talkin' for the longest. she exhaled white smoke, which looked more like steam, from the left side of her mouth. The smoke, as with its appearance, wasn't like ordinary smoke as it also had no smell, and when you inhaled it it didn't cause you to suffocate or cough. Instead, it was just like breathing ordinary air, but cleaner or purer. Kukaku then removed the pipe from her mouth and slipped it back into her sleeve And the name's Kukaku. Kukaku Shiba. She saw Nem move towards her sword and smirked If a spar is what you want, then I'm all for it she said with a big smile, then she turned to Nat who had started to walk away. I can't exactly do that she said to Nat. It would leave a bad taste in my mouth if I left you in your current condition. And what's your rush? You seem like you're afraid of somethin'. she paused for a moment when she realized she really didn't even know who this person wasWhat's yer name anyway?


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 15, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Upon arriving at the pond's edge. Toshi looked in and gave off a few miaus. A small flash occurred under the water and a unique-looking fish popped its head out. Ah, Toshi. One of my favourite subjects. The fish then looked at Nathaniel. And who is this you've brought with you? Toshi looked at Nathaniel and splashed a little water at Nathaniel's feet with his paw. The fish noticed Nathaniel's wounds. You want me to heal him? He must bow to his king before I do so. Toshi looked at Nathaniel waiting for him to respond...



Nathaniel shielded his eyes from the brief flash of light from inside the pond. When he brought his hand down, a fish splashed some water onto his feet, and began talking to Toshi. _Another talking animal? Well, I should almost expect this kind of thing by now._ As soon as the fish mentioned healing, Nathaniel figured there was something magical, or otherwise supernatural about it. _He's referring to himself as a 'king', so I should offer my respect if I want his help, regardless of whether or not the title is just self-proclaimed. _ Nathaniel knelt down on one knee, and bowed his head. "My liege, if you would be so charitable as to heal my wounds even a little, I would be in your debt."


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

York stood on top of the elevated platform, standing over the crowd of people gathered in the town square. "Today is a glorious day for Enma! Today, we start merging with our brothers of the plain!" York shouted charismatically, using his bindle as a pointer. "For too long, we have been separated from our brethren, our towns existing completely individually of each other! Starting now, we will work towards the creation of a new and greater Enma!" York continued, to the cheering of the crowd. Continuing his speech for a few more minutes, York then officially ordered the start of the merging operation.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 15, 2010)

There was a sudden explosion not to far from Nemea, Natalia, and Kukaku that sent smoke billowing high into the sky. A few people ran screaming from its origin but they were taken down as balls of fire exploded on their backs, burning them alive. Out of the chaos a woman in a black cloak stepped out, her purpose for this uproar was unclear but she soon turned her head to the three and began walking in their direction as her hands lit ablaze.


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

"Maybe you didn't get it," Nemea continued, stepping between Kukaku and Nat. "Nat doesn't want to speak to you. You want to mess with someone, I'm right here." It was easy for Nat to tell her to "relax", but this woman was taking her too lightly, and there were few things that irritated Nemea more than being taken lightly.

"I'll catch up with you later, Nat - once I'm done with this creep," she said and drew Scylla. "I'm Nemea Khyros, adventureress extraordinnaire, and I'll be-" whatever she wanted to say next was cut off by an explosion, and she glanced angrily towards the source of the noise.

"Great, another weirdo, and a magic-user to boot. Is she with you, Kukaku?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 15, 2010)

Natalia continued to walk away, she couldn't kill Kukaku and there was no way to dissuade Nemea at this point. There was no way to tell if Nemea would kill the woman, but it was doubtful. She also couldn't know if Kukaku would tell Nemea anything about her. There was no choice, but to go away, to disappear again. 

There was an explosion, there'd be more chaos at this point, she didn't want to leave Nemea. She didn't want to leave her life again. She didn't need to at this point. Yes, things were not beyond the point of no return yet. Natalia could help deal with Kukaku, and then she and Nemea could escape into the desert. As long as Nemea didn't know, yes, she could save her current life. 

"Alright, let's deal with this." She wasn't sure when she had nocked the arrow, her body must have reached a conclusion earlier than she had, and did so reflexively. Regardless, as soon as she felt the weight of the bow with an arrow, she knew she could fire. Natalia turned around, and fired off an arrow in the direction of the fire-handed creature.


----------



## Cooli (May 15, 2010)

Kukaku gripped her sword with a smile on her face as Nem prepared herself to fight. You really think you can take me on? she smirked. After the explosion, Kukaku's attention was drawn from Nem to the new figure before them. Tch, Idiot! Does it look like they're with me!? Kukaku snapped at Nem And it's not magic looking at Nat who had already strung her bow and fired off an arrow, Kukaku knew that this new matter would have to be dealt with first. However, Kukaku made no move to help out Nat. She merely looked on with her hand tucked back into her sash. You might want to get over there and help her. I doubt she can do this alone. she said as she glanced over at Nem


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 15, 2010)

When the arrow hit her she exploded into flames only to reform a moment later. By now the fire was already spreading quickly so there were almost no padestrians left. The burning woman turned her attention to Natalia and sent a wave of fire in her direction. For the others she simply sent out fireballs believing that she'd deal with them afterwards.


----------



## Cooli (May 15, 2010)

Kukaku simply pulled out her pipe, and tapped it to the fireball headed towards her. It instantly dispersed as it made contact with the pipe. Kukaku then proceeded to place the pipe in her mouth, really paying no mind to the events around her. You'll have to do better than that she called out to the unknown figure.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 15, 2010)

Natalia made use of both her terrakinesis and her aerokinesis, lifting the sand from the floor and using it to suffocate the fire before it reached her. It took little effort to move about the sand because she could do so with two elements, and as long as her foe had less fire than the desert had sand, she could continue this almost indefinitely. 

Multi-tasking was not a strong suit though, so rather than wait for herself to slip in concentration, she fired another arrow, this time aiming at Kukaku's head. 

"Nemea, I'm retreating." Natalia didn't wait for a response, she wouldn't demand that her adventuring friend run from a fight, but Natalia was not an adventurer. She was a survivor, and the situation was not the best. Victory would be near impossible, but escape was highly probable. 

So she ran, she covered her escape with a wall of sand, to protect her from the cloaked figure's assault.


----------



## Cooli (May 15, 2010)

Kukaku dodged the arrow by ducking out of the way THAT LITTLE . . . That little stunt pissed Kukaku off. Don't think I'll just let you get away after aiming for my head she said as she got up and chased after Nat. As Kukaku chased after Nat she turned and yelled back at Nem Unless you think you can take 'em on yer own, I suggest you run away too she said this with a cheesy smile as she continued her pursuit of Nat, disappearing in the distance.


----------



## Watchman (May 16, 2010)

"Like I said, it's _you_ I have a problem with!" Nemea grit her teeth as she dodged a fireball, and briefly considered chasing after Kukaku, but well, the fiery woman in front of her had just murdered a half-dozen civilians, and that wasn't going to go un-noticed.

"Oi, Nat, kick her ass! I'll come after you as soon as I'm done here!" Taking a stance and drawing Charybdis as well, Nemea prepared to strike at this new foe. She didn't like fighting magic-users at the best of times, they were always a real pain, but usually they died just like anyone else if you stabbed them enough. This woman, on the other hand, had taken one of Nat's arrows to the head and didn't have a single wound to show for it. 

But no doubt, reforming yourself to regenerate from wounds was draining of magic. So once again, stab 'em until they die.

"_Scylla_," she intoned, and stabbed with her sword, which lengthened and narrowed, until it was almost like a pole with a sharp tip, headed straight towards this new enemy.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 16, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> Nathaniel shielded his eyes from the brief flash of light from inside the pond. When he brought his hand down, a fish splashed some water onto his feet, and began talking to Toshi. _Another talking animal? Well, I should almost expect this kind of thing by now._ As soon as the fish mentioned healing, Nathaniel figured there was something magical, or otherwise supernatural about it. _He's referring to himself as a 'king', so I should offer my respect if I want his help, regardless of whether or not the title is just self-proclaimed. _ Nathaniel knelt down on one knee, and bowed his head. "My liege, if you would be so charitable as to heal my wounds even a little, I would be in your debt."


Ah, good. This subject is much more cooperative than the last one. I shall reward you as I do for all my subjects. The fish wiggled itself a bit and the water around its body turned slightly clearer, almost glowing. The fish then moved back, leaving the small area of water suspended in place. There you are, jump into my mystical water and be healed. Toshi looked up at Nathaniel again in excitement...


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 16, 2010)

Fire enveloped the woman and when it cleared she had vanished, soon after her disappearance a fireball landed right behind Nemea and the woman took form out of the flames and quickly sent a wave of fire at Nemea.


----------



## Watchman (May 16, 2010)

_Tch..._ Nemea was barely able to dodge at that distance, retracting Scylla until it was at its normal length as she did so.

"You'll have to do better than that to beat me!" she said, and readied her other sword. Whilst Scylla gave her range, Charybdis, like its namesake, consumed - in this case, it consumed the stamina of others, which was a definite bonus when fighting magic-users. Lunging forward with quick footsteps, she invoked it's name and stabbed, whilst readying herself to roll out of the way of the expected counterattack of this woman.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (May 16, 2010)

A metal wall rose in front of the woman and blocked Nemea's attack, "That's enough of that!" A man on top of the building behind the woman looked down at both of them, he had a recently knocked unconcious boy in his arm. "Come on Samantha, I've got him so there is no longer a need to be here."

"Already? Damn Greg, I was havin' fun..." Samantha said as she jumped up onto the metal wall then on the building with Greg. She then turned around and looked at Nemea and waved her hand in a dismissing motion. "Go ahead and go after them, I don't really care." She said as fire enveloped them both and rocketed into the sky.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 16, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Ah, good. This subject is much more cooperative than the last one. I shall reward you as I do for all my subjects. The fish wiggled itself a bit and the water around its body turned slightly clearer, almost glowing. The fish then moved back, leaving the small area of water suspended in place. There you are, jump into my mystical water and be healed. Toshi looked up at Nathaniel again in excitement...



Nathaniel stood back up, and walked into the area of water that the fish had imbued with healing properties. As soon as he entered, whatever wound that made contact with the water healed at an amazing pace. When he could no longer see or feel any wound on his body, the water faded back to its original state, and he exited the pond. He smiled at Toshi, then turned back towards the fish and knelt down once more. "I offer you my most sincere gratitude. If there is ever anything you would ask of me, please do so, and I'll fulfill it to the best of my abilities."


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 17, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> Nathaniel stood back up, and walked into the area of water that the fish had imbued with healing properties. As soon as he entered, whatever wound that made contact with the water healed at an amazing pace. When he could no longer see or feel any wound on his body, the water faded back to its original state, and he exited the pond. He smiled at Toshi, then turned back towards the fish and knelt down once more. "I offer you my most sincere gratitude. If there is ever anything you would ask of me, please do so, and I'll fulfill it to the best of my abilities."


As it should be. The small area of healing water dissipated. Continue to serve your king and I will continue to reward you like this. The fish then swam away in a brief flash of light. Toshi sat on the shore and waited for Nathaniel to dry off...


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 17, 2010)

As Nathaniel sat in the sun waiting for his clothes to dry off, he used a wet cloth to clean the blood off of his hammer. "You sure have some interesting friends, Toshi. I'll have to think of a way to repay him later." When his hammer was clean, and his clothes were dry, Nathaniel mounted the camel along with Toshi, and they set off riding south again.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 17, 2010)

While on the camel, Toshi climbed onto Nathaniel's head in order to see all the sights as they travelled...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 17, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Kukaku dodged the arrow by ducking out of the way THAT LITTLE . . . That little stunt pissed Kukaku off. Don't think I'll just let you get away after aiming for my head she said as she got up and chased after Nat. As Kukaku chased after Nat she turned and yelled back at Nem Unless you think you can take 'em on yer own, I suggest you run away too she said this with a cheesy smile as she continued her pursuit of Nat, disappearing in the distance.



Kukaku was much faster. In fact, Natalia would say Kukaku was about twice as fast as herself. However, Natalia managed to keep her distance, by firing accurate, consistent shots. Whenever Kukaku came within a dozen feet, three arrows were fired to slow her down. 

Still, this was hardly an indefinite method. The time would soon come that Natalia would run out of arrows, then she'd be forced to fight it out or feebly try to outrun her opponent. Killing or driving Kukaku off would be the most beneficial method, so Natalia stood her ground, bow in her right, and three arrows held between the fingers of her left.


----------



## Cooli (May 17, 2010)

Tired of running already? her grin still on her face I was just starting to enjoy this. You were giving me a good workout she laughed a little So . . . What are you so afraid of? a question she had asked before, but due to the interferences, it could not be answered. It was just the two of them, and it would take Nem a while to catch up. That is, if she went in the right direction.

Kukaku then sat down with her legs crossed to take a breather. Don't try to run. I'd just catch up to you, and judging by the little arrows you have left, you're almost out of things to slow me down she stretched as she took a deep breath and let it out You know, you're really quite good with those arrows


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 17, 2010)

"I am skilled because I am a hunter." Natalia said, she spoke softly, but the projection of her voice carried all the way to Kukaku. It was not the first time that Natalia had fought at close quarters, the trait had become much less necessary as time went on though. 

When she was still learning how to hunt, many times, it was impossible for her to simply snipe an animal from outside its field of vision. So, Natalia would fight with her arrows in hand, as piercing weapons, like short spears. However, fighting like that was reckless and she would be greatly discouraged whenever her life was endangered. Fighting at close quarters threatened her life, and because Natalia wished to live, it was a skill that was discarded. Although, at this moment, Natalia wished to keep her secret, more than she wished to live.

She continued to stand her ground, waiting for Kukaku to attack, or not.


----------



## Cooli (May 17, 2010)

A hunter huh? Well you can put it down. she sighed I never had any intent of harming you in the first place. You decided that on your own. she paused for a moment So are you going to answer my question or not? Obviously something has to be bothering you.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 17, 2010)

"Clearly you're bothering me." Natalia stated as if it were an obvious fact. "I was just fine until you came along, and in less than 5 minutes, my life has been destroyed!" Natalia had no intention on entertaining the pointless interests of some stranger, especially not one that knew she was a druid. Even if Natalia couldn't feel Kukaku's true identity, it was clear that she was manipulating the fire back there. It was likely, that Kukaku was just so far above Natalia, that there was no way for Natalia to notice that they were similar.


----------



## Cooli (May 17, 2010)

Well your attitude is starting to bother me! she snapped back I mean geez, I just search her out because I felt her presence, and she goes mental the moment we meet she mumbled to herself. And how exactly did I destroy your life? Tch. I've done nothing of the sort. she took out her pipe and stuck it in her mouth. As with all the other times, she never had to light the pipe. The mysterious smoke would just start rising up from it. An agitated frown now showed on Kukaku's face as she took a deep breath If something has gone wrong with the life you live, then you have only yourself to blame. My actions have done nothing to affect your livelihood


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 17, 2010)

Natalia's eyes widened, and she gasped in pure disbelief. 'If something has gone wrong with the life you live, then you have only yourself to blame.' The words droned and repeated themselves endlessly in her mind. It was a misunderstanding. It was just carelessness. It was pure ignorance. It was an accusation.

It didn't matter that this woman knew her secret. It wasn't important that she could reveal her secret. The fact that she could _kill_ her, was forgettable. "You don't know anything about me!" Natalia released the thoughts she had in her head.

Again, Natalia fired off one of her arrows, aiming once more for this woman's head. This shot was a throwaway, Kukaku could dodge it. However, once Kukaku dealt with it, Natalia would let another arrow fly into her blindspot. No matter how skilled, any action will reveal a natural blindspot in the human field of vision. Natalia did not adjust her posture after the arrow flew, it would make her illusion all the more realistic.


----------



## Nimademe (May 17, 2010)

Having dislocated many of the residences with his capote, York sat down and took a break. "We'll continue in a few minutes, just let me get my bearings." York said, to the small smirks on the faces of his subjects. York wasn't trained at all in terms of body, so he couldn't do much at once. Squatting on the ground against a wall, York wiped off his sweat with a washcloth.


----------



## Cooli (May 17, 2010)

Kukaku merely leaned her head out of the way as she still remained sitting. The arrow had slightly grazed her cheek as a small trickle of blood rolled down it. I don't know anything about you? Kukaku then stood and put her pipe away, making sure not to take her eyes off of Nat. Then she started to take steps forward towards Nat. I don't know you? she continued walking towards her. Nat had fired off another arrow, but again Kukaku adjusted slightly and was able to dodge You're right, I don't know who you are she continued walking towards Nat, closing the distance.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 18, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> While on the camel, Toshi climbed onto Nathaniel's head in order to see all the sights as they travelled...



The two of them travelled until evening, and they decided to set up camp. Leading the camel into the forest area, they found a small clearing where they set up a tent, made a fire, and Nathaniel made some stew for himself. "Do you want some too, or would you prefer something else? There's a lot to choose from, so go ahead and pick what you want." He smiled as he tasted his work-in-progress.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 18, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> The two of them travelled until evening, and they decided to set up camp. Leading the camel into the forest area, they found a small clearing where they set up a tent, made a fire, and Nathaniel made some stew for himself. "Do you want some too, or would you prefer something else? There's a lot to choose from, so go ahead and pick what you want." He smiled as he tasted his work-in-progress.


Toshi looked at the unfinished stew and sniffed it. He looked up at Nathaniel then ran off into the woods. Nathaniel sat confused at why Toshi would abandon him. It was about two or three hours later when Nathaniel heard rustling and scratches getting gradually closer. All of the sudden a large bear emerged from the woods dragging a dead wolf in its mouth. Nathaniel jumped up in surprise when the bear threw the carcass in front of the fire. The bear transformed into Toshi's small cat form at which point he climbed on top of the wolf and gave a miau of contentness...


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 19, 2010)

Nathaniel looked at Toshi in surprise. He had expected something along the lines of a fish or bird or rodent of some kind. _Well, then again, he isn't exactly a normal cat._ Nathaniel pulled out a knife and began skinning the wolf. "Toshi, how do you want this cooked? We do have a grill, so we can cook it like that, or if you want it rotisserie-style, there's always that option. You don't have to transform to tell me, just one nod for grill, two nods for rotisserie, or shake your head for neither and I'll keep guessing."


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 19, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> Nathaniel looked at Toshi in surprise. He had expected something along the lines of a fish or bird or rodent of some kind. _Well, then again, he isn't exactly a normal cat._ Nathaniel pulled out a knife and began skinning the wolf. "Toshi, how do you want this cooked? We do have a grill, so we can cook it like that, or if you want it rotisserie-style, there's always that option. You don't have to transform to tell me, just one nod for grill, two nods for rotisserie, or shake your head for neither and I'll keep guessing."


Toshi's ears perked up when Nathaniel mentioned grilling. He quickly nodded once and ran over to where Nathaniel was sitting while he was eating and waited for Nathaniel to finish cooking the food...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 19, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Kukaku merely leaned her head out of the way as she still remained sitting. The arrow had slightly grazed her cheek as a small trickle of blood rolled down it. I don't know anything about you? Kukaku then stood and put her pipe away, making sure not to take her eyes off of Nat. Then she started to take steps forward towards Nat. I don't know you? she continued walking towards her. Nat had fired off another arrow, but again Kukaku adjusted slightly and was able to dodge You're right, I don't know who you are she continued walking towards Nat, closing the distance.



"Simple matter." Natalia spoke to herself, it was clear that this woman was avoiding her arrows based on Natalia's aim, there was no way she was fast enough to move out of the arrows path. In order to deal with this, Natalia would change the arrows direction.

Natalia placed the last arrow from between her fingers onto her bow. She pulled back on the string and once the string was drawn back, only inches away from her face, she released. The arrow flew at its normal speed, as she had before, Natalia aimed for Kukaku's head, although, not expecting it to be in the same place once she fired.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 19, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Toshi's ears perked up when Nathaniel mentioned grilling. He quickly nodded once and ran over to where Nathaniel was sitting while he was eating and waited for Nathaniel to finish cooking the food...



Nathaniel finished grilling the wolf, and cut it into small pieces that Toshi could fit in his mouth. "It turned out medium rare, if that's fine with you. I'm not too confident in my cooking, so forgive me if it isn't very tasty." Nathaniel cut another piece off from the wolf and popped it in his mouth to taste it. _It doesn't seem too bad._ After swallowing, he cleaned off the grill with a wet cloth and put it away.


----------



## Cooli (May 20, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Simple matter." Natalia spoke to herself, it was clear that this woman was avoiding her arrows based on Natalia's aim, there was no way she was fast enough to move out of the arrows path. In order to deal with this, Natalia would change the arrows direction.
> 
> Natalia placed the last arrow from between her fingers onto her bow. She pulled back on the string and once the string was drawn back, only inches away from her face, she released. The arrow flew at its normal speed, as she had before, Natalia aimed for Kukaku's head, although, not expecting it to be in the same place once she fired.



It was only slight at first, barely even noticeable, but now, Nat could feel the temperature change slightly as a wave of heat passed by her. The arrows path could be seen deviating slightly, as again Kukaku barely managed to turn out of the way of the arrow. As Nat was now out of arrows, Kukaku used her speed to pin Nat against the tree that was behind her.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (May 20, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> Nathaniel finished grilling the wolf, and cut it into small pieces that Toshi could fit in his mouth. "It turned out medium rare, if that's fine with you. I'm not too confident in my cooking, so forgive me if it isn't very tasty." Nathaniel cut another piece off from the wolf and popped it in his mouth to taste it. _It doesn't seem too bad._ After swallowing, he cleaned off the grill with a wet cloth and put it away.


Toshi began eating the small bites as Nathaniel dealt them out, however, after a few bites he became impatient and swiped the rest of the flank. He began tearing his own pieces off and had the whole thing finished in the blink of an eye. Toshi then curled up on the stack of blankets Nathaniel had earlier unpacked from the camel and fell asleep...


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 20, 2010)

"Ahaha...well how about that?" Nathaniel stored the leftover wolf into an airtight container, and fell asleep on the ground next to the blanket pile that Toshi had curled up in.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 20, 2010)

Cooli said:


> It was only slight at first, barely even noticeable, but now, Nat could feel the temperature change slightly as a wave of heat passed by her. The arrows path could be seen deviating slightly, as again Kukaku barely managed to turn out of the way of the arrow. As Nat was now out of arrows, Kukaku used her speed to pin Nat against the tree that was behind her. I don't know who you are or anything about you. This you are correct about. she took a moment to take a breath and then to look Nat in the eyes But that doesn't mean we have to fight like this or that we can't get to know each other. in other words, be friends. Kukaku never had any intent of harming Nat, and it showed in her actions. Not once did she ever launch an attack against Nat. Kukaku then released Nat and backed off slightly. Now again I ask, what's bothering you? And don't give me that crap about I'm bothering you. There's obviously something deeper you're afraid of. she took out her pipe again And if it's something you can't tell me about or are afraid to tell me, then fine. But don't go taking your frustration, anger, or whatever out on me just 'cause of what someone else did to you in the past



"Don't touch me!" Being pinned to a tree, being helpless, being held by another against her will. Those were the reasons that Natalia screamed in terror. When was the last time Natalia screamed in fear and desperation? Her voice was not strict, in fact, it was practically begging in nature.

As if on cue, the arrow that Natalia had aimed for Kukaku's head exploded, in the place that would have been next to her neck. Shrapnel flew through the air, and eventually burrowed into Kukaku's back. Had Natalia been a stronger Druid, she could have shattered the steel tip of her arrow instead of the wood.

When Kukaku's grip was just slightly weakened, by the shock of the shrapnel's impact, Natalia slipped out of her grip. However, instead of making a strategic retreat, Natalia made an aimless run. She was just moving as fast as she could, away from the current location. Natalia could not say she was doing anything intelligently at that time, it may have just been instinct that let her run away from what she thought was dangerous.


----------



## Cooli (May 21, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Don't touch me!" Being pinned to a tree, being helpless, being held by another against her will. Those were the reasons that Natalia screamed in terror. When was the last time Natalia screamed in fear and desperation? Her voice was not strict, in fact, it was practically begging in nature.
> 
> As if on cue, the arrow that Natalia had aimed for Kukaku's head exploded, in the place that would have been next to her neck. Shrapnel flew through the air, and eventually burrowed into Kukaku's back. Had Natalia been a stronger Druid, she could have shattered the steel tip of her arrow instead of the wood.
> 
> When Kukaku's grip was just slightly weakened, by the shock of the shrapnel's impact, Natalia slipped out of her grip. However, instead of making a strategic retreat, Natalia made an aimless run. She was just moving as fast as she could, away from the current location. Natalia could not say she was doing anything intelligently at that time, it may have just been instinct that let her run away from what she thought was dangerous.



((sooo does not go with what I wrote :/))


Kukaku dropped to her knees as Nat broke free, but before Nat could get too far away, a wall of fire surrounded the two. Bleeding and in pain, Kukaku slid her clothes off of her back. The splinters of wood could be seen sticking straight out. She carefully removed each one, though struggled to get to a few of them. Once they all were removed, a greenish flame appeared in her hand. Placing the flame to her back, it quickly spread. After a few moments, her wounds began to heal, but she could still feel the pain that had been inflicted on her. I tried . . . she stood as her wounds had finished healing. I tried to be nice . . . the fire and flames that surrounded them grew higher and hotter I tried to remain passive . . . But no an intense red flame enveloped her hand as she closed in on Nat You just _had_ to attack me . . . you just _had_ to injure me. Kukaku's tone was completely different from all the other times she spoke. The was no emotion, no more sympathy, only emptiness. She had had enough of Natalia's frantic and erratic behavior. Now . . . it's my turn a rather large fire ball formed in her hand as she aimed it at Nat. Without hesitation and with a calm, empty expression, she fired it right at Nat.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 21, 2010)

Natalia hadn't noticed anything, not Kukaku's voice, not the direction she had been running in, nor the fireball heading straight for her. This blatant inconsideration, driven by fear, made things many times worse. Natalia did not try to dodge, block, or perform any defensive actions. It should not have been surprising to anyone watching that the fireball landed and knocked Natalia flying back.

Reflexively, Natalia went limb upon impact and the powerful attack was what knocked Natalia out of her panicked mindset. She examined the damage, her back was exposed, the clothing was burnt to a crisp, and her skin had blisters covering it. She waited to see if her assailant came any closer, and would beg for her life if the situation called for it. Natalia's life was always the most important thing to her, and she would not lose it.


----------



## Watchman (May 22, 2010)

_Tch..._ Nemea glared at the pair as they escaped, but she had no way to pursue them, and... _Ah! That's right! Nat's in trouble!_ That creepy Kukaku-woman was after her, and she'd certainly seemed dangerous - completely unafraid of the prospect of starting a fight with the both of them.

Not to say Nat was weak, and Nemea was sure her friend could hold her own - she was no lightweight, either, but all the same, she had a bad feeling about that woman, and the sooner she got there to back Nat up, the better.

With that in mind, she sprinted in the direction she was pretty sure they had run off towards.


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Natalia hadn't noticed anything, not Kukaku's voice, not the direction she had been running in, nor the fireball heading straight for her. This blatant inconsideration, driven by fear, made things many times worse. Natalia did not try to dodge, block, or perform any defensive actions. It should not have been surprising to anyone watching that the fireball landed and knocked Natalia flying back.
> 
> Reflexively, Natalia went limb upon impact and the powerful attack was what knocked Natalia out of her panicked mindset. She examined the damage, her back was exposed, the clothing was burnt to a crisp, and her skin had blisters covering it. She waited to see if her assailant came any closer, and would beg for her life if the situation called for it. Natalia's life was always the most important thing to her, and she would not lose it.



Kukaku continued to move towards Natalia. The flames on her hand and arm grew higher as she got closer. Finally returned to your senses, huh? she had noticed the change in Natalia's behavior. Before Natalia could respond to the question, or react to Kukaku's movements, somehow Kukaku managed to make her way behind Nat, and then she placed her blazing hand on Natalia's back. However, these were no longer the searing hot flames from before, but the green healing flames Kukaku had previously used on herself. Though the pain Natalia felt the moment Kukaku touched her was even worse than the pain inflicted by the flames themselves.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 23, 2010)

"I don't want to die. Please do not kill me." Natalia stated, she was calm despite the pain she felt in her back. The pain was greater than it had been, it hurt more than when she was hit, and it hurt more than when her burnt back was exposed to the desert air. Although pain did not invoke the same reaction in Natalia that it would in others, she could still recognize pain. Pain was a sign that she was being harmed, so why would she be incorrect in assuming she was still being killed?

Natalia felt miserable, this was a reminder as to why she could never be found by Druids. They were above her. Running failed, fighting failed, and had this woman been one of the Arundale's, Natalia was certain that begging would have failed. It had never worked for her before. It was simply the only thing she had left.


----------



## Nimademe (May 23, 2010)

"Brilliant." York said to himself, having moved at least ten houses that day. The specialists were bound to arrive by tomorrow, but for now York just wanted to rest. "Good job men! At this rate, we might not even have to wait so long for our Greater Enma!" York encouraged to the laborers, all of them having satisfied looks on their faces from jobs well done. Walking to his assistant's house, York checked inside. "Per-" York started to say, but was interrupted by a sharp piece of paper making a cut on his cheek. "Right, I expect you to be at my desk early tomorrow then." York said hastily as he closed the door, rushing like a maniac out of the area and towards his quarters.


----------



## Cooli (May 23, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "I don't want to die. Please do not kill me." Natalia stated, she was calm despite the pain she felt in her back. The pain was greater than it had been, it hurt more than when she was hit, and it hurt more than when her burnt back was exposed to the desert air. Although pain did not invoke the same reaction in Natalia that it would in others, she could still recognize pain. Pain was a sign that she was being harmed, so why would she be incorrect in assuming she was still being killed?
> 
> Natalia felt miserable, this was a reminder as to why she could never be found by Druids. They were above her. Running failed, fighting failed, and had this woman been one of the Arundale's, Natalia was certain that begging would have failed. It had never worked for her before. It was simply the only thing she had left.



Would ja' just shut up about that already!? she pushed down on Natalia's back, forcing her to lean forward. That's what I was tryin' to tell ya before! It aint...wasn't my intent to hurt you. Nat's injuries were healing quite well. The blisters had disappeared, and her burned, disfigured skin started to return to normal. Yer the one that went crazy and thought I was out to get ya. And so, when you wouldn't listen to a word I said, I just played the part ya gave me. she stood and removed her hand from Nat's smoking back. The skin on her back was bright red and still very sensitive, but given time to heal, it would quickly fade.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 23, 2010)

Nathaniel woke up early the next morning and began cooking his breakfast. After he finished, he began loading all of their things back into their bags and placing them next to the still-sleeping camel. He left the pile of blankets where they were, as well as some of the cooking equipment, since Toshi also hadn't woken up yet and would undoubtedly be hungry as well. He sat down, leaning against a tree, and breathed in some fresh forest air. _...Wait. Forest? If I remember correctly, there shouldn't be any forests to the south of the capital._ He pulled out the map that he had ignored at the beginning of their journey, and he quickly realized his mistake. When he was thrown out of the capitol, he was thrown out the North Gate. They had been travelling north-east, rather than south. _Damn, we've wasted an entire day going in the wrong direction. Well, we'll just have to turn around, then. Although that would mean going around the capitol, since I wouldn't want to go back through it._ Nathaniel sighed to himself.


----------



## Watchman (May 23, 2010)

They were visible almost immediately, having gone pretty much in a straight line, and the sight Nemea got was not a good one - Nat was down, and Kukaku was crouching over her. Okay, she'd been right - the woman would be a tough opponent, but that wasn't important right now - what was important was that she was hurting her friend.

"Get away from her," she growled as she continued to advance, swords in hands.


----------



## Cooli (May 26, 2010)

What!? Kukaku was surprised to see that Nem had already caught up to them, and that she was charging head on towards her. Kukaku quickly rose to her feet, putting away her pipe and then drawing her sword with the blade pointing downwards. You got the wrong idea she called out to Nem, while taking up a defensive stance. Kukaku was weak. Using her green healing flames takes up a lot of her energy, and after just having healed Natalia's extensive back injures, it was clear that Kukaku was fatigued.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

"Oh yeah? As far as I can see, you chased Nat all the way here, and she's injured on the floor whilst you're still ready to fight me. Doesn't look good for you." Nemea adopted a feral smile as she approached. "Nat, you okay? Give me the word and I'll cut her to ribbons."

Taking a stance, she waited for the word of her downed friend.

-----

After several minutes of everyone standing in the snow and doing nothing, Kay snorted. "Fine, I suppose it was a stupid question anyway. You guys all look tough enough, so I'm going to take the quicker path."

Setting off ahead, he called instructions over his shoulder.

"Be sure to keep an eye on each other - there are wild creatures around here that would just love to snap up a straggler, and as we get close to the mountains things might get tough. But if all goes well, you'll be back in civilization in two, three days at most."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 26, 2010)

"No, it's not our problem." Natalia answered, although her better instincts told her to make sure that women didn't leave here alive, Natalia couldn't help but feel some guilt, however small, in having another lose their life. Her existence took priority, of course, before anyone else, her life was most important, but not every threat needed to be eliminated. This women might just ignore her existence if they leave, there was always a chance that even now she wouldn't be discovered.

However, this incident reaffirmed what Natalia always knew, as the failure she was, she could never be a match for the druids. "Let's just go look for that treasure." Natalia began picking arrows out of the sand, and returning them to the quiver at her side. There was always another place she knew of, where the druids wouldn't dare enter, a large nation-state on the other side of the desert.


----------



## Cooli (May 26, 2010)

Hearing Nat's decision to stop the fighting, Kukaku sheathed her sword Treasure!? she scratched her head You guys were talking about that when I first saw you. she took a moment to think and then turned to look at Natalia. She thought about recent events, and what might happen in the future. I'm coming with you she stated plainly. This may have come as a shock to the other two, but Kukaku had her reasons for stating this decision.


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2010)

Inwardly, Nemea sighed. _Why'd you have to mention that, Nat?_

"Nope, sorry, two-man job. All spots filled, but we'll call you if you need anything, which we won't."
Sheathing her swords, Nemea went over to Natalia and helped her up. _And don't you think you're getting out of this that easy, Nat. I want some answers._

Because this situation made no sense at all - a random woman comes out of thin air in a backwater town in the middle of nowhere _specifically_ looking for Nat, chases her down and... what on earth happened? Nat's tunic was missing a large section of its back, and the edges of what remained was singed. Strangely enough, though, her skin was untouched.

"Good grief, what happened to you, Nat?" 

Even as she helped pull her friend up with her right hand, she had her left rest on the pommel of Charybdis, in case Kukaku did try something.


----------



## Cooli (May 27, 2010)

Well she's not in any condition to do anything right now. If you two were to get into trouble, she wouldn't be much help she took out her pipe You can keep your treasure. I already got enough saved up to fend for myself. I'm only doing this to make up for what I did. Besides, I had already made up my mind earlier that she needed training, and I ain't leaving till she gets it. she blew out steam If you want me to leave, then you'll have to beat me, but the way I see it, I'm more of an asset than an enemy. If you think I'll get in your way, then I'll just hang back and let you do all the work her last comment had a bit of sarcasm as she had a annoyingly pleased grin while saying it.

____________________


As Kay led the way, the others followed close behind. So Mr. Kay Kurai broke the silence between the party If you don't mind me asking, why is it that you live alone?


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

"I like it better out here," Kay grunted over his shoulder. "It's more peaceful out here than in the cities. No laws, no restrictions, nobody bothering you unless you go looking for them..." he paused after saying that. "Until recently, that is. How about you? What brought you this far from civilization?"


----------



## Euraj (May 28, 2010)

Watchman said:


> After several minutes of everyone standing in the snow and doing nothing, Kay snorted. "Fine, I suppose it was a stupid question anyway. You guys all look tough enough, so I'm going to take the quicker path."
> 
> Setting off ahead, he called instructions over his shoulder.
> 
> "Be sure to keep an eye on each other - there are wild creatures around here that would just love to snap up a straggler, and as we get close to the mountains things might get tough. But if all goes well, you'll be back in civilization in two, three days at most."


"Whatever," Mary responded lingering behind the other personages beside Yeshua. "Worry about yourself. Something attacking me or Yeshua just means _lunch_."  

"I am more concerned with certain _persons_," Yeshua spoke to Mary as the group began to move, "we both know the government of this region can be relatively suspect when it comes to indidivuals such as us. Although, it has a lackluster performance with superivising everyone else." As their journey commenced, Yeshua sensed, as he expected, movement amongst the wastelands and forest seperating them from the next country. He believed he felt even a will as comparitively powerful as their own: However, he was concered less in this time, due to the company he was with.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 28, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Well she's not in any condition to do anything right now. If you two were to get into trouble, she wouldn't be much help she took out her pipe You can keep your treasure. I already got enough saved up to fend for myself. I'm only doing this to make up for what I did. Besides, I had already made up my mind earlier that she needed training, and I ain't leaving till she gets it. she blew out steam If you want me to leave, then you'll have to beat me, but the way I see it, I'm more of an asset than an enemy. If you think I'll get in your way, then I'll just hang back and let you do all the work her last comment had a bit of sarcasm as she had a annoyingly pleased grin while saying it.



"You're nothing but a pest, go away." Natalia responding only to Kukaku, ignoring Nemea's question completely. Natalia had collected six of her arrows before speaking once more. 

"If you really think that you can defeat Nemea and I, then I welcome you to try, your value is insignificant as both an ally and an enemy. So to reiterate, go away."


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

"And it looks like we've got company already," Kay said, sniffing the air. "Pack of wolves, six... no, seven of them." Their scent told him a lot more - these were young wolves, angry, looking for a fight rather than a hunt. "Get ready. They're probably going to circle around us and attack from all sides." In this form, his senses were definitely inferior to those of a wolf, so if he could tell they were there, they could definitely tell he was here. 

Drawing a knife, he got ready for their assault. It would be so much more convenient if he were to shift into wolf form, but that wasn't a trump card he wanted to reveal to them yet.


----------



## Cooli (May 29, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "I like it better out here," Kay grunted over his shoulder. "It's more peaceful out here than in the cities. No laws, no restrictions, nobody bothering you unless you go looking for them..." he paused after saying that. "Until recently, that is. How about you? What brought you this far from civilization?"



If by civilization you mean our home, then you can call it a feeling of nostalgia. I also wanted to let Jun have her oen experience here, though a lot has changed since we, my siblings and I that is, last visited.



Azure Flame Kite said:


> "You're nothing but a pest, go away." Natalia responding only to Kukaku, ignoring Nemea's question completely. Natalia had collected six of her arrows before speaking once more.
> 
> "If you really think that you can defeat Nemea and I, then I welcome you to try, your value is insignificant as both an ally and an enemy. So to reiterate, go away."



A pest, huh? a slight silence came between them Tch. Fine. Whatever. I was only trying to do _you_ a favor. Help you out an' all. she took out her pipe and then tucked her hand into her sash In yer current state, you're weak. Yer bow will only get you so far, and then what'll happen after that? she was trying to make a small reference to the events that just transpired. If ya don't accept or embrace who you really are, then you'll always be weak. with that Kukaku left with her eyes shut and a small wave goodbye. She was headed south.



Watchman said:


> "And it looks like we've got company already," Kay said, sniffing the air. "Pack of wolves, six... no, seven of them." Their scent told him a lot more - these were young wolves, angry, looking for a fight rather than a hunt. "Get ready. They're probably going to circle around us and attack from all sides." In this form, his senses were definitely inferior to those of a wolf, so if he could tell they were there, they could definitely tell he was here.
> 
> Drawing a knife, he got ready for their assault. It would be so much more convenient if he were to shift into wolf form, but that wasn't a trump card he wanted to reveal to them yet.



Do you think they'll be a problem? Should I _discipline_ them? she asked Kay calmly. When she asked that though, a sweat drop rolled down Kurai's face, along with a worried expression.

Now dear. . .I don't think that will be necessary However, Junsei ignored Kurai's words and waited for Kay's reply.


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

Nemea breathed a sigh of relief when Kukaku was out of earshot.

"What a troublesome woman..." She doubted she'd seen the last of her, but she'd deal with that when it came up again. If anything, she'd shown that she was willing to back down from a fight against both her and Nat, so if push came to shove...

More importantly, she turned to face her friend, who was picking up the rest of her dropped arrows.

"Nat... I'm not gonna ask what that was about - your business is your business, but you know I've got your back. If you ever feel like a talk, I'm right here." Adopting a smile, she continued in a more light-hearted tone. "'Sides, I'd rather be warned in advance if another of your admirers is gonna jump us out of nowhere again."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 29, 2010)

"I'm glad, thanks for your help Nemea." Natalia _was_ happy, but a certain phrase caught her attention. 'If you ever feel like a talk, I'm right here.' It was a friendly phrase, not one unknown to Natalia. _People are rarely where they say they are._

Still, even if Natalia didn't believe every word that came out of Nemea's mouth, she was still quite fond of Nemea. For Natalia, doubting people was a deeply instilled reflex, but even so, Natalia found it comforting to know that someone could believe the kind words they spoke.

"So, about that treasure..." Natalia purposely paused to let Nemea finish the thought.


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

"Ha, straight to business, eh, Nat?" Nemea gave her friend a wink. "First things first, I don't know about you but I'm thirsty after all that, and it's still not the best time to head out. Plus, I think we lost your sunhat, so we'll have to get you a new one of those..." Nemea wasn't really _that_ thirsty, and her only real objective in getting Nat a straw sunhat had been so she could tease her.

But she could see Nat was still tense from whatever had happened, and a few hours to wind down before they set off wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 29, 2010)

"When do you plan on leaving then?" Natalia asked, it seemed a little pointless to return to town to get a drink. Nemea probably had some form of water with her, but if she didn't, the need to resupply was a lot more crucial. The sunhat was also unnecessary, but Natalia would put up with returning to town so that Nemea could get her drink.

After all, a person is more likely to be abandoned if they don't listen to the requests of others. Natalia would travel with Nemea, and they would stay together, at least for now. Even if she didn't want to admit it, there was a slight trembling in her fingers, one that had not calmed down even after she had picked up all her arrows; it was a recognizable sign of fear.


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

"Eh, give it a few hours. When the sun starts to set." The actual time didn't matter as much as much to Nemea as the state Nat was in - the treasure wasn't going anywhere, but as much as the Arkslander pretended otherwise, she could tell Nat was not at her best.

True to her word, she wasn't going to inquire into in the other woman's business, but it was clear as day to her that whatever had just happened was serious - magicians didn't drop out of the blue to randomly chase people. If Nat didn't want to tell her what was going on, that was fine, but at the very least Nemea was going to make sure she'd had a chance to calm down before they set off.

So she took her time resupplying and coming up with little errands, last-minute buys and small curiosities she _suddenly_ needed to attend to (I'm telling you, Nat, local delicy - got to try it at least once), glancing back every now and again to see if Nat had dropped her "business face"

At length, when the sun had begun to travel in its arc towards the horizon, Nemea felt she'd stalled enough. Any longer than this and she was probably going to end up irritating her companion instead of calming her down.

"Right then, shall we go?"


----------



## Euraj (May 29, 2010)

Mary looked at Kay strangely. She could almost say she was anxious for something to happen, but she detected nothing in the deadened wood around them. 

"He tells no lie," Yeshua whispered, "yea; I feel them." Mary immediately demaned to know where they were and he could already feel her heart beginning to race with adrenaline. "There is one directly opposing us, three at the right of our party, and three moving to the left. They are spreading: However, if they were to surround us it would not-." Before Yeshua could complete his thought, Mary had tossed everything she was holding, torn through the group, and made a straight like towards the opponent in front of them. Yeshua barely caught the egg she was carrying. _Impatient woman_, was all he thought. 

After sprinting a distance, she could see the first of the wolves hiding behind a deathly shrubbery. She dislocated her right forearm and it became a mound of formless flesh. She then formed it into a hardened edge and leaped over the shrubs. The beast howled at her, but before it could move elsewhere, she thrusted her weapon into its open mouth. Another attacked her from her right, but she caught its fangs on the edge of her fortified arm and scoffed proudly. The other beasts had began encroaching her immediately and quickly.


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Do you think they'll be a problem? Should I _discipline_ them? she asked Kay calmly. When she asked that though, a sweat drop rolled down Kurai's face, along with a worried expression.
> 
> Now dear. . .I don't think that will be necessary However, Junsei ignored Kurai's words and waited for Kay's reply.



No, there was something wrong here. Packs like this, _especially_ packs like this didn't just attack large groups of people, not when their numbers were almost equal, not when they weren't hungry.

"Leave one alive, at least," he growled. He had some questions to ask it. But no sooner had he said this, than Mary rushed past him. 



Euraj said:


> Mary looked at Kay strangely. She could almost say she was anxious for something to happen, but she detected nothing in the deadened wood around them.
> 
> "He tells no lie," Yeshua whispered, "yea; I feel them." Mary immediately demaned to know where they were and he could already feel her heart beginning to race with adrenaline. "There is one directly opposing us, three at the right of our party, and three moving to the left. They are spreading: However, if they were to surround us it would not-." Before Yeshua could complete his thought, Mary had tossed everything she was holding, torn through the group, and made a straight like towards the opponent in front of them. Yeshua barely caught the egg she was carrying. _Impatient woman_, was all he thought.
> 
> After sprinting a distance, she could see the first of the wolves hiding behind a deathly shrubbery. She dislocated her right forearm and it became a mound of formless flesh. She then formed it into a hardened edge and leaped over the shrubs. The beast howled at her, but before it could move elsewhere, she thrusted her weapon into its open mouth. Another attacked her from her right, but she caught its fangs on the edge of her fortified arm and scoffed proudly. The other beasts had began encroaching her immediately and quickly.



Cursing, Kay chased after her. Either she was mad, overconfident in her abilities, or just spoiling for a fight (probably all three). If she was an Immortal like Yeshua stated, then she'd be fine, and she certainly seemed able to hold her own, but he had to have one of these wolves alive to ask them what had caused them to attack.

Drawing his knife, he reversed the grip and grabbed at one of the wolves circling Mary. It snapped at him, and he brought the hilt of his dagger down onto its skull to stun it.

Great, that was done. Now he just had to decide whether or not he revealed his other forms to these strangers, or whether he should drag it out of sight and question it there. The snow-covered plains were flat, but visibility was poor in the haze, and he should be able to get out of sight fairly easily.

"Once you're done with them, keep heading south!" he bellowed at the majority of the group, and gestured towards the distinctive points of the mountains. "I'll catch up with you in a moment!" That said, he grabbed the stunned wolf, careful to keep its mouth firmly shut, and pelted away. He was confident his new companions could deal with the rest easily enough..


----------



## Cooli (May 29, 2010)

No, wait! Don't kill them! For your own sake, don't kill them Kurai yelled out to Mary, but it was probably already to late. If she had just waited, Jun would have taken care of the problem more peacefully, but now her actions only infuriated Jun.

Jun stood silent as she watched on.


----------



## Euraj (May 29, 2010)

"What the heck? Aren't you gonna' kill it?" she asked as Kay departed, but she wasn't sure if he heard her. Regardless, she was more interested in the action she found. She fell onto the shrubbery, lifted the wolf she captured above her belly with her left hand, and then quickly severed its gullet and trachea. She then flipped over the bushes back into the open and glared backward. "What do you expect me to do?" she yelled, "they're savage creatures that know no diplomacy. We either kill them or wound them, and let them die later."   

Yeshua was silent to their conversation. At the peak of her fury, she could have destroyed the entire pack. He was more interested in where Kay went off to. He began to walk away from the group as well as the four remaining animals walked out into the open towards Mary.


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

The egg on the arms of Yeshua began to shake a bit, not much but he understood the girl inside would wake up anytime soon, so he gently stop and put the egg on the floor, the egg open like a flower reveling the girl which was waking up.

"Asa is sleepy whats all this commotion Asa ask with little interest..." she was still sleepy


----------



## Cooli (May 29, 2010)

With that, Jun motioned towards one of her fans. She slid it out of her sleeve and then flicked her wrist to have it open. Then she quickly and forcefully waved her fan in the direction of Mary and the wolves. Instantly, a strong gust of wind and snow blew Mary away, causing her to land in a huge mound of snow. The mound then collapsed on her. The wolves she was fighting were only blown back slightly and now turned their attention to Jun. Jun was unafraid as she simply closed her fan. Moments later, you could hear loud whacks, and the wolves crying in pain, as Jun scolded them. By the time Mary had climbed out of the snow, the wolves were sitting and shaking in fear in front of Jun. Oddly, one of them had pissed itself, but the fact remained that none of them were dead, and they were no longer "savage" as Mary had claimed.


----------



## Euraj (May 29, 2010)

"You," Mary spoke to Jun while brushing herself off, unfazed, "you have an ability. It's one I like to call _drainage." _


Xelloss said:


> The egg on the arms of Yeshua began to shake a bit, not much but he understood the girl inside would wake up anytime soon, so he gently stop and put the egg on the floor, the egg open like a flower reveling the girl which was waking up.
> 
> "Asa is sleepy whats all this commotion Asa ask with little interest..." she was still sleepy


"I am glad you are now awake." Yeshua spoke, kindly, "although you missed the incident. Thankfully, your tenshi did not have to get his hands dirty too." He smiled sweetly and turned away from her. "I am going to go see where your friend went. Perhaps you should stay here." Yeshua then rushed off in the direction Kay went with his catch. He stopped by Mary for a moment and whispered before continuing, "I beseech ye try not to cut any more throats."


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

The thing about these blasted snowstorms were that they played havoc with Kay's senses just as much as anyone else's. Under the howl of the wind and the shrieking of whichever poor wolf had wandered into the clutches of Mary, he couldn't _hear_ if anyone was following him, and smell was useless when the pungent odour of the wolf was overwhelming him.

_The quicker you get this done, the quicker you can get back to them, and they'll be none the wiser._

Shrugging off his clothes, he let himself... _change._ As always, it was an agonizing process as his bones and musculature changed shape to fit a new body, and he had to clamp his jaws shut to avoid screaming out.

But when it was done, he had changed form completely from a man to a wolf. Larger than normal, and still albino, but still recognizably a wolf. The wolf he'd captured began to stir, and he barked at it to stay still. He could still have attempted this in his human form, but communicating from human to animal was about as effective as two men speaking entirely different languages trying to communicate. It just didn't work.

However, using the far more effective combination of growls, barks, yips and selective biting to ensure the other wolf acknowledged his dominance, Kay could figure out the situation. With one final dismissive bark he sent the wolf fleeing for its life, and taking a moment to brace himself, he changed back to a human form. This time he could not stop himself from letting out a yell of pain, and his body felt raw and battered on the inside, but he had the information he'd been looking for. Gathering up his clothes he prepared to return to the others.


----------



## Cooli (May 29, 2010)

Euraj said:


> "You," Mary spoke to Jun while brushing herself off, unfazed, "you have an ability. It's one I like to call _drainage." _



Jun simply ignored Mary as she turned her attention back to the wolves Leave! she said firmly. The wolves then quickly took off, tripping over one another as they turned to run away. They wouldn't be attacking or hurting anyone anytime soon.


Should we go after Kay and the others, or continue heading for the mountains? either decision didn't matter to him, though he thought it would be best if they continued traveling as a group instead of being split up.


----------



## Euraj (May 29, 2010)

_Snoot_, Mary thought and squeezed her right bicep, reversing her transformation. She pulled a cloth from underneath her dress and wiped the blood from off her forearm and wrist. She then dropped the cloth onto the ground and walked towards the awakened angel. "Well, what do we have here...?" 


Watchman said:


> The thing about these blasted snowstorms were that they played havoc with Kay's senses just as much as anyone else's. Under the howl of the wind and the shrieking of whichever poor wolf had wandered into the clutches of Mary, he couldn't _hear_ if anyone was following him, and smell was useless when the pungent odour of the wolf was overwhelming him.
> 
> _The quicker you get this done, the quicker you can get back to them, and they'll be none the wiser._
> 
> ...


"I believeth not what I think I have just seen," Yeshua spoke, staring at Kay with his arms folded from the side of the tree. "If my eyes fool me not, you have quite the interesting ability there." Yeshua had presumed Kay had an ability within him beyond normal human bonds due to having been surviving in such terrain with so little difficulty, but if what he had seen through the trees was not his imagination, this person would be a more valuable ally than anticipated.


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

Euraj said:


> _Snoot_, Mary thought and squeezed her right bicep, reversing her transformation. She pulled a cloth from underneath her dress and wiped the blood from off her forearm and wrist. She then dropped the cloth onto the ground and walked towards the awakened angel. "Well, what do we have here...?" "I believeth not what I think I have just seen," Yeshua spoke, staring at Kay with his arms folded from the side of the tree. "If my eyes fool me not, you have quite the interesting ability there." Yeshua had presumed Kay had an ability within him beyond normal human bonds due to having been surviving in such terrain with so little difficulty, but if what he had seen through the trees was not his imagination, this person would be a more valuable ally than anticipated.



Asa eyes widen up and she start flying catching something in the air that was not there "Asa wants to claim you are incledible momity you did you spot this winter fairies over here" as the continue to fly without any concrete route sometimes stoping and chassing something noone else could see.


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 29, 2010)

Nathaniel squatted down next to Toshi and whispered to him so he wouldn't wake him up too harshly. "Toshi, I think it's time to wake up. I'll get some breakfast ready for you, but I'll eat it if you aren't up in time."


----------



## Watchman (May 30, 2010)

Euraj said:


> _Snoot_, Mary thought and squeezed her right bicep, reversing her transformation. She pulled a cloth from underneath her dress and wiped the blood from off her forearm and wrist. She then dropped the cloth onto the ground and walked towards the awakened angel. "Well, what do we have here...?" "I believeth not what I think I have just seen," Yeshua spoke, staring at Kay with his arms folded from the side of the tree. "If my eyes fool me not, you have quite the interesting ability there." Yeshua had presumed Kay had an ability within him beyond normal human bonds due to having been surviving in such terrain with so little difficulty, but if what he had seen through the trees was not his imagination, this person would be a more valuable ally than anticipated.



Kay glared at the immortal.

"You really do have a habit of showing up when you're not wanted," he growled. "And I'd prefer it if you kept your _eyes_ to yourself. Your tongue as well. Some of us don't like having audiences.

In any case, I figured out why they attacked us. There's something up ahead, that's been driving packs away from their usual hunting grounds. They're mad with hunger... and rage."


----------



## Euraj (May 31, 2010)

A drop of sweat trickles down Mary's forehead as she watches Afelia. Meanwhile...

Yeshua smirked and rubbed the back of his head. "My apologies," he answered, "something is disturbing their territory. Of course, it must not be something minor if their mastication habits have been disrupted as well. I wonder..." Yeshua turned away. "In any case, we should return to our comrades and inform them of what we now know..." He glanced back and observed Kay again, "if that is agreeable to you." 





Locke stood atop the trees glaring into the distance. His body was cloaked so that it would fuse with the backdrop of sky and dying trees. The Eagle Eye allowed him to see the seen almost perfectly clear from over one hundred meters away. "Yeah, six of them," he whispered into an intercom, "and the blokes are fairly strong..."


----------



## Goobthulhu (May 31, 2010)

Seeing as how Toshi wouldn't wake up even when the food was ready, Nathaniel helped himself to Toshi's serving of wolf. He made sure to leave enough for him when he woke up, though. After packing everything and loading it onto the camel, he put the leftover wolf into a large pouch and tied it around his waist. He gently picked up Toshi and set him on top of his head after mounting the camel. "Let's see...we came from...that direction, I think. *sigh* We have a lot of wasted time to make up for." They began heading south. Then, all of the sudden, three velociraptors jumped out of nowhere, slaughtered them all, and devoured their bodies; not even leaving a scrap for the birds!!!


----------



## Cooli (Jun 1, 2010)

Shall we continue onwards? Jun and Kurai  had already started to venture ahead, but stopped to wait for Mary and Afelia's response.

Maybe we should wait. It's best not to get split up out here. Besides, we wouldn't exactly know where we were going without our trusty travel guide he had a pleasant smile with a slight laugh.

__________________________________


Oh dear. It seems I've lost track of my new toy. she sighed No matter. I'm sure I'll see him again. sensing a small hint of Jun's use of power, Kissui decided to head towards her sister-in-law and brother. She was delighted to find out that her brother changed his mind about not coming.

__________________________________


As Nathaniel continued his travel south, he began to hear a ringing sound. Like a continuous chime of a small bell. As he continued walking, the sound grew louder and came from all directions. When it finally stopped, surprisingly, he was right back where he started. The spot where he and Toshi had spent the night.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nemea was just wasting their time. Nothing she did seemed to have any real purpose. It was not irritating, but surprising to Natalia that other people could spend time like this. How was it that people found enjoyment like this? How did people enjoy wasting time?

Even if Natalia didn't understand why they did this, she understood why she could not do the same. Because she was born a Druid, she was an oddity. Because she was a failure, she was a deviant. Because she survived, she was incomparable. 

She will always think _"I cannot be normal."_

Never understanding that such a realization by itself was normal. Afterall who goes through their life, never thinking that they are different? 

Natalia wouldn't be able to comprehend that either. 

She was too selfish to understand. Through what means she became selfish are largely irrelevant to the fact that she is. Selfish and without a capacity for empathy. That is the way Natalia Arkslander lives.

"Yes, I think it's about time we left."


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 1, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> Seeing as how Toshi wouldn't wake up even when the food was ready, Nathaniel helped himself to Toshi's serving of wolf. He made sure to leave enough for him when he woke up, though. After packing everything and loading it onto the camel, he put the leftover wolf into a large pouch and tied it around his waist. He gently picked up Toshi and set him on top of his head after mounting the camel. "Let's see...we came from...that direction, I think. *sigh* We have a lot of wasted time to make up for." They began heading south. Then, all of the sudden, three velociraptors jumped out of nowhere, slaughtered them all, and devoured their bodies; not even leaving a scrap for the birds!!!





Cooli said:


> As Nathaniel continued his travel south, he began to hear a ringing sound. Like a continuous chime of a small bell. As he continued walking, the sound grew louder and came from all directions. When it finally stopped, surprisingly, he was right back where he started. The spot where he and Toshi had spent the night.



Toshi continued to sleep on Nathaniel's head as they traveled. As the bells started his ear twitched slightly. Toshi perked his head up and looked around, causing Nathaniel to wonder what he was looking for. Once the bells became loud enough for Nathaniel to hear as well, both of them became disoriented and were surprised when they were back at the campsite. Toshi ran back over to where the fire had been and miaued loudly to show Nathaniel they had been sent back...


----------



## Watchman (Jun 1, 2010)

"Well then, off we go~" Nemea set off first, keeping her back to Natalia so she didn't see the panicked look on her face. _Crapcrapcrap, I pissed her off..._ Granted, the last time she'd spent this much time together was Nat was that incident they'd-sworn-never-to-speak-of-again involving her accidentally locking the two of them in an abandoned prison cell and them having to dig their way out (okay, she'd screwed up there, so she could understand why Nat would be pissed off at her for that), but she'd used the exact same tone of voice as back then for this situation.

Best thing to do now was to keep quiet and hope it all blew over by the time they settled down for the night.

-----




Euraj said:


> Yeshua smirked and rubbed the back of his head. "My apologies," he answered, "something is disturbing their territory. Of course, it must not be something minor if their mastication habits have been disrupted as well. I wonder..." Yeshua turned away. "In any case, we should return to our comrades and inform them of what we now know..." He glanced back and observed Kay again, "if that is agreeable to you."



"You don't say a word to them about what you saw. If you do..." he left the sentence unfinished, but just bared his fangs.

"All we need to say is to keep an eye out up ahead." He wasn't sure what it was exactly that had scared the wolves so. Though he wouldn't admit his ignorance on the matter to Yeshua, there were certain concepts that just didn't translate well from a wolf to a human.

Even though he could communicate in wolf, his brain was wired primarily to be human, and so the concepts did not make perfect sense to him. The closest he could make sense of it was "strange-predator", which could be anything from an animal from further north that had wandered into their habitat to a group of hunters to something darker.

Either way, something strange had come around and he had a sinking feeling that with his luck the way it was, they would inevitably have to fight it.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 1, 2010)

"Naturally," Yeshua answered soberly, "It'll be just between you and I until you decide otherwise. Anyhow, I am glad you decided to take the fastest route to the coast. With what occurred, I would like to get out of this country as soon as possible." With that, he departed back into the circle of their party and conveyed the message Kay requested.   

"Let's hurry up and freakin' go," Mary yelled at the entire company,  "I want to get out of this cold." She looked at Kay as he returned. "How much further is it?"


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 1, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> Toshi continued to sleep on Nathaniel's head as they traveled. As the bells started his ear twitched slightly. Toshi perked his head up and looked around, causing Nathaniel to wonder what he was looking for. Once the bells became loud enough for Nathaniel to hear as well, both of them became disoriented and were surprised when they were back at the campsite. Toshi ran back over to where the fire had been and miaued loudly to show Nathaniel they had been sent back...



Nathaniel hopped off the camel and followed Toshi back to their campsite. "How did this happen? I'm sure there were no turns along the path. I wonder if the ringing had anything to do with this...? We'll have to stay on our guard from now on. I have an idea, but let's try going back in the city's direction one more time before we try it." They got back onto the camel and began travelling a short distance. After a little while, the ringing started again, and they ended back at the campsite once more. "Well, damn. Alright then; Toshi, I'm a little suspicious about this. Whenever that ringing starts, do you also feel disoriented?" Toshi nodded. "Okay...Let's try this: we're going to try to get back to the city one more time, but this time, I'm going to put some red dirt in this large bag. If we poke a hole in it large enough for a small amount to leak out of the bag, we can make a trail out of the dirt to see if the bell has any affect on our movement. If we moving in anything other than a straight line, the dirt trail should tell us." He fill the bag with dirt, and cut a small hole in it for some to escape. They got back onto the camel and began heading back to the city.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Well then, off we go~" Nemea set off first, keeping her back to Natalia so she didn't see the panicked look on her face. _Crapcrapcrap, I pissed her off..._ Granted, the last time she'd spent this much time together was Nat was that incident they'd-sworn-never-to-speak-of-again involving her accidentally locking the two of them in an abandoned prison cell and them having to dig their way out (okay, she'd screwed up there, so she could understand why Nat would be pissed off at her for that), but she'd used the exact same tone of voice as back then for this situation.
> 
> Best thing to do now was to keep quiet and hope it all blew over by the time they settled down for the night.



Natalia move along in silence. Nemea always took the lead, and loyally, Natalia tailed close behind. It always seemed to be that way between them, Nemea would lead and Natalia would follow. Nemea had something that Natalia didn't.

Direction.

Not in the geographic sense, but as far as wants, goals, and dreams went, Nemea seemed to have it made. What did Natalia want? She wanted to survive. Although, Natalia didn't even know why she wanted to do _that_. It was a basic instinct, so that couldn't actually be labeled as something she wanted.

"Nemea," Natalia started in a small voice, befitting a child asking an elder for help. "how do you figure out what you want to do?" It was proper for Natalia to ask the way she did, because in this matter, Nemea was far more experienced.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 2, 2010)

"Eh?" She had to think a little about that - she couldn't remember exactly _when_ she'd wanted to become an adventurer. "Well... it was just a dream, y'know? Something I always wanted to do." As far back as she could remember, she'd wanted to be the kind of person she'd heard about in her mother's stories - the hero that rescued princesses from towers, stuff like that.

Well, it hadn't worked out quite like that, but she still loved her life and had fun doing what she did, so she guessed the dream had worked out after all. "Something I really, really wanted to do, so I worked hard for it... and here I am." She glanced back over her shoulder - Nat had dropped the "pissed-off voice", so it was probably safe to talk further with her, and it was just as true that she knew nothing about Nat - she was known for being secretive and keeping to herself. 

Whilst most mercenaries, soldiers-of-fortune and other assorted "adventurers" in Areno had a loose network to trade information and stories between their peers and rivals, she'd learned almost nothing about Nat from it, and truth be told, she was curious - if you put a puzzle in front of Nemea Khyros, she would endeavour to solve it... (Er, no. You promised her, Nem. You promised you wouldn't pry into her business!) Jolting herself out of her thoughts, she gave a nervous chuckle to try and cover it up.

"So... that's me in a nutshell - crazy old Nem, dedicated her life to a childish dream. Hahaha..." Scratching the back of her head nervously, she wondered what had prompted Nat to ask, but she wasn't exactly displeased with it - it'd be a long journey, and it could pass at least slightly quicker if they had a conversation.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 2, 2010)

_Something she'd always wanted to do?_ It made sense, some people had things like that, in fact most people probably did. When Natalia was younger she might have had something just like that. But now, in the present, she had no such thing. Her dream was forgotten, and all she could do now was cling to life and avoid pain.

The more Natalia thought about what she wanted, the less human she felt. It was as if her humanity was stolen away by her time as an Arundale. The clan which had rejected her as a person, the Druids who saw her only as a tool for preservation. They were horrible, but even so, they knew what they wanted and they got it. They had a goal and they achieved it. Did that make them more human than her?

Was Natalia Arkslander actually less human than the monsters who stole her reason?

"You aren't crazy." Natalia could not, or did not want to accept the theory she had laid out, she wanted to distract herself, she did not want to think. "I wish I could live like you do." But Natalia could not do so, trying not to think was the same as trying not to breath, futile.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 2, 2010)

"Ha! I dunno, Nat, it gets a bit crazy sometimes." For every successful job and the euphoria that went with it, there were a couple of nights of sleeping on the streets or somewhere similarly uncomfortable, or spending a few weeks recovering from coming off the worse in a fight. "But come on, you can't tell me you're not the same, right?" Pausing in her tracks, she swivelled around to face the taller woman.

"It's easy, right - just think of something, _anything_ you want to do. Someplace you want to go, someone you want to meet, something like that. There's got to be something out there, right?" She waited for Nat to answer.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 2, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> Nathaniel hopped off the camel and followed Toshi back to their campsite. "How did this happen? I'm sure there were no turns along the path. I wonder if the ringing had anything to do with this...? We'll have to stay on our guard from now on. I have an idea, but let's try going back in the city's direction one more time before we try it." They got back onto the camel and began travelling a short distance. After a little while, the ringing started again, and they ended back at the campsite once more. "Well, damn. Alright then; Toshi, I'm a little suspicious about this. Whenever that ringing starts, do you also feel disoriented?" Toshi nodded. "Okay...Let's try this: we're going to try to get back to the city one more time, but this time, I'm going to put some red dirt in this large bag. If we poke a hole in it large enough for a small amount to leak out of the bag, we can make a trail out of the dirt to see if the bell has any affect on our movement. If we moving in anything other than a straight line, the dirt trail should tell us." He fill the bag with dirt, and cut a small hole in it for some to escape. They got back onto the camel and began heading back to the city.


Toshi seemed to like Nathaniel's idea and helped him collect dirt in the bag. When Nathaniel cut the hole, Toshi ran around the small mound it had started to make. He seemed excited to see if Nathaniel's plan would work and hopped back on Nathaniel's head as they started off again...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Ha! I dunno, Nat, it gets a bit crazy sometimes." For every successful job and the euphoria that went with it, there were a couple of nights of sleeping on the streets or somewhere similarly uncomfortable, or spending a few weeks recovering from coming off the worse in a fight. "But come on, you can't tell me you're not the same, right?" Pausing in her tracks, she swivelled around to face the taller woman.
> 
> "It's easy, right - just think of something, _anything_ you want to do. Someplace you want to go, someone you want to meet, something like that. There's got to be something out there, right?" She waited for Nat to answer.



Natalia thought about it, but everything she wanted was an instinctual desire. No matter how she tried to think about things, all she wanted were basic instincts. To survive, to avoid pain, to avoid being alone, and other similar thoughts. None of those things could be said to be her dreams. They were not Natalia Arkslander's hopes. They were merely attributes that everyone has. However, she would need to tell Nemea something.

"There are these kids, I want to see them." Natalia stopped, a single step from Nemea, she didn't want to take the lead, she didn't want Nemea to be the one following her. "Let's keep walking."


----------



## Cooli (Jun 2, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> Nathaniel hopped off the camel and followed Toshi back to their campsite. "How did this happen? I'm sure there were no turns along the path. I wonder if the ringing had anything to do with this...? We'll have to stay on our guard from now on. I have an idea, but let's try going back in the city's direction one more time before we try it." They got back onto the camel and began travelling a short distance. After a little while, the ringing started again, and they ended back at the campsite once more. "Well, damn. Alright then; Toshi, I'm a little suspicious about this. Whenever that ringing starts, do you also feel disoriented?" Toshi nodded. "Okay...Let's try this: we're going to try to get back to the city one more time, but this time, I'm going to put some red dirt in this large bag. If we poke a hole in it large enough for a small amount to leak out of the bag, we can make a trail out of the dirt to see if the bell has any affect on our movement. If we moving in anything other than a straight line, the dirt trail should tell us." He fill the bag with dirt, and cut a small hole in it for some to escape. They got back onto the camel and began heading back to the city.



As Nathaniel continued his travel, the ringing started to sound again. As he checked back to see the dirt trail, it was indeed in a straight line. Convinced that his plan was working, Nathaniel continued onward. He frequently checked behind him to see if the trail deviated, which it did not. However, after a while, he still ended up back at the campsite. When he got off the camel to personally check the trail, he could see multiple dirt trails zigzagging through the trees. Upon seeing Nathaniel's frustration, a slight laugh could be heard in the distance.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 2, 2010)

Cooli said:


> As Nathaniel continued his travel, the ringing started to sound again. As he checked back to see the dirt trail, it was indeed in a straight line. Convinced that his plan was working, Nathaniel continued onward. He frequently checked behind him to see if the trail deviated, which it did not. However, after a while, he still ended up back at the campsite. When he got off the camel to personally check the trail, he could see multiple dirt trails zigzagging through the trees. Upon seeing Nathaniel's frustration, a slight laugh could be heard in the distance.


Toshi hopped off the camel to look at the dirt. He looked at Nathaniel to see his reaction and then immediately picked up on the laugh. He ran to the edge of the brush in the laugh's direction waiting for Nathaniel to come with him...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 2, 2010)

It took Nathaniel a few moments to notice that Toshi was waiting for him. "Ah, sorry. Is there something over there?" Nathaniel was rather disconcerted to see that the plan was a failure. _Is it a barrier? An illusion? We'll have to look around to find out._ He quickly made his way over to Toshi.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Natalia thought about it, but everything she wanted was an instinctual desire. No matter how she tried to think about things, all she wanted were basic instincts. To survive, to avoid pain, to avoid being alone, and other similar thoughts. None of those things could be said to be her dreams. They were not Natalia Arkslander's hopes. They were merely attributes that everyone has. However, she would need to tell Nemea something.
> 
> "There are these kids, I want to see them." Natalia stopped, a single step from Nemea, she didn't want to take the lead, she didn't want Nemea to be the one following her. "Let's keep walking."



"Right, that's something! So who are these kids? Where are they?"

At her friend's request, Nemea kept walking, albeit at a slower pace, one more comfortable for discussion.

-----




Euraj said:


> "Naturally," Yeshua answered soberly, "It'll be just between you and I until you decide otherwise. Anyhow, I am glad you decided to take the fastest route to the coast. With what occurred, I would like to get out of this country as soon as possible." With that, he departed back into the circle of their party and conveyed the message Kay requested.
> 
> "Let's hurry up and freakin' go," Mary yelled at the entire company,  "I want to get out of this cold." She looked at Kay as he returned. "How much further is it?"



"We can reach the mountains by the end of the day, and get to the nearest city by tomorrow." What was the nearest city, again? Oh. Of course.

"Uan..." he murmured under his breath. His hometown. Something else to look forward to. "Let's get going, and get this over with as soon as possible," he snapped before starting off.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 3, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Right, that's something! So who are these kids? Where are they?"
> 
> At her friend's request, Nemea kept walking, albeit at a slower pace, one more comfortable for discussion.



"Well, I don't actually know their names, but there are two boys and a girl." Natalia felt a little uncomfortable talking about this, not because it was something private, but because she didn't know how she felt about these children. 

"They live in Enma, but I couldn't tell you exactly where." However, even though it was a goal, she could not call this something original to herself. In a way, her desire to see these children was a natural instinct as well.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

"Enma, huh?" she'd known Nat was a foreigner, but it was still odd hearing her talk so casually about a different nation, especially since Nemea had never once left the inhabited portions of Areno. It could be fun, she guessed, to go explore northwards.

"Well, then, Nat, how about this - once we're finished up here, let's head North, and go look for them!" If there was treasure waiting for them at the end of this trail, then she wouldn't need to take on any more jobs for a while, and if there wasn't she'd owe Nat a favour anyway.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 3, 2010)

"I couldn't bring you with me." Natalia said, phrasing it as though the very action was an impossibility. She had recently been reminded how vast the gap between her and a druid were. Even with Nemea, it'd be like suicide going into their territory.

"Let's just focus on what you want for now." Natalia was a pleaser, she knew that it was in her nature to try and do what other people wanted. Even if she didn't act like it, she would almost always follow the request of another.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

"Eh? Come on, Nat, you know I can take care of myself." Obviously this had something to do with the magic-user that had attacked Natalia and caused her to have that... reaction, but they'd seen her off, right?

But fair enough, she could tell that Nat wanted that line of discussion closed for now.

"So~ Once we get this buried treasure, what are you going to do with your half?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 3, 2010)

"Arrows, food, housing, not much else I could do with my funds." Natalia welcomed the shift in conversation, it wasn't much easier for her to talk to someone normally, but it was a lot more comfortable for her. 

"When do you plan on stopping for the night?" Natalia could will herself to go on for another dozen hours, but she could rarely anticipate the planning of her friend, Nemea.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 3, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> It took Nathaniel a few moments to notice that Toshi was waiting for him. "Ah, sorry. Is there something over there?" Nathaniel was rather disconcerted to see that the plan was a failure. _Is it a barrier? An illusion? We'll have to look around to find out._ He quickly made his way over to Toshi.


Toshi followed where he believed the laugh came from and after trailing it through brush and trees for a short while, Nathaniel and him came upon a peculiarly open space. Toshi sniffed the air and picked up a few odd scents. One faint smell was human in nature. Toshi sniffed further to see if he could find what direction it was from. He looked up at Nathaniel to see if he noticed anything in the area...


----------



## Cooli (Jun 3, 2010)

_"Man, that was close!"_ he thought to himself. _"That cat must have abnormal senses if it could track my position like that."_ Urusai was sitting in the trees, undetectable. He watched as Nathaniel and the cat searched the area. This was the first time he had seen another person, since he left his home village, so he thought _"Why not play a little joke on 'em?"_. Urusai waited patiently to see what their next plan of action was going to be.




((I just discovered a new color :WOW))


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 4, 2010)

(I like how your character's name means "noisy" )

Nathaniel followed Toshi through the brush and into the clearing, all the while looking around to see if there was anyone hidden or trying to conceal their presence. _I don't have any heightened abilities other than strength and agility, so I won't be able to be of much use here._ "Toshi, you see anyone? I'm not able to be of much use in this situation, but if it comes down to it, I can handle some fighting."


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 4, 2010)

Toshi concentrated really hard on the smell to see if he could follow it. Meanwhile, Nathaniel spotted a small piece of fabric caught in a bush. Toshi and Nathaniel looked around the bush for any other traces. Toshi heard a slight scuffling from above them. He looked up and noticed a foot sticking slightly out of the tree and miaued to get the person's attention...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 7, 2010)

Nathaniel heard Toshi's mew and he walked over to him after he picked up the piece of fabric. "There something wrong, Toshi? I found this cloth over there, but I don't know if this has been there for a long time, or if it was just recently." Toshi was motioning for Nathaniel to look upwards, into the trees. Nathaniel shielded his eyes from the sun with his free hand, and looked around into the trees at the edge of the clearing. Unfortunately, the person who had been hiding there swiftly moved out of the spot that Toshi had seen him in, so Nathaniel didn't notice anything out of the ordinary. "I don't see anything, sorry. Am I looking in the right place?"


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 7, 2010)

Toshi, having seen the boy hop out of the tree, miaued and thrusted in Nathaiel's arms in a way to show him where the boy had gone. Nathaniel took notice of this and set Toshi down. The two ran after the stranger through a good portion of the forest...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 7, 2010)

"MY STAMINA IS ENDLESS How long will he keep running? I'm sure he'll run out of energy at some point, but I don't want this to drag on too long..." Nathaniel realized that even though he may or may not have more endurance than the person they were chasing, he knew he wouldn't be able to match him in speed, so he would have to come up with some other plan of action.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 7, 2010)

Toshi was having no trouble keeping up with the boy, however, was trying to stay near Nathaniel so he didn't get lost. Toshi tried to come up with a plan before Nathaniel became too tired. He examined the boy's movements to see when he began to slow...


----------



## Cooli (Jun 10, 2010)

Urusai was still sitting in the tree, wondering what the two had ran off chasing 

_"That cat is going to be a problem"_ he thought to himself. The guy who was following him was no problem as he could easily outrun him, but the cat...somehow it was fast enough to keep right on his tail. Well lets give this a try he formed hand signs and created 2 clones. Then each of them formed hand signs, and with a loud boom, the three of them took off running at sonic speed in different directions.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 10, 2010)

"Damn, now what? Toshi, I can't keep up with even one of them, it'll be impossible to keep chasing any of the three if you have to keep pace with me. You go on ahead, I'll figure out how to catch him another way." Nathaniel slowed to a stop and caught his breath while Toshi ran off ahead. _Oh, no. My adrenaline's starting to flow again._ Nathaniel tried to supress the adrenaline rush; however, he was beginning to transform regardless. _Shit, what do I do?_


----------



## Cooli (Jun 10, 2010)

As Toshi ran off to chase one of the clones, Urusai took the chance to speak with Nate. Hey mister...what are you doing in my forest? he knew it wasn't exactly _his_ forest, but for a long time, he had never seen another person in that part of the forest. And what's up with that cat!? (his expression is the same as in his info, minus the hand sign)


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 11, 2010)

Nathaniel looked up at the person in front of him. _Damn it, if I go berserk now...come on, settle down! I thought I had better control over myself than this!_ Nate managed to calm down before he lost himself. Standing up, and taking a good look at the one who he assumed had been keeping Toshi and him in the forest for the entire day. His temper was running a bit short right now, but he kept himself in check. "What are we doing? We were actually trying to make our way _out_ of the forest. I don't know whether or not you were the one messing with our senses, but I'd appreciate it if you didn't hinder our travels. As for the cat, I'm not entirely sure myself. I assume something along the lines of 'supernatural' would best describe him. And how about you? Why are you here? Why were you running?"


----------



## Cooli (Jun 11, 2010)

Messing with your senses? he took a moment to ponder Oh, you must have been caught in my trap while I was hunting he had a big smile and laugh, even though he was lying Which way are you headed? I can lead you out of here if you want. He ignored Nate's first two questions asking about himself, but answered the last. If someone started chasing you for no reason, wouldn't you run as well? he had the same crooked expression as before.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 11, 2010)

Nathaniel thought about that for a moment. "Ahahah...I guess you're right about that. Well, I apologize for chasing after you, but we were trying to catch whoever was wasting our time. If you really would lead us out of the forest, I'd be very grateful. I wouldn't want to be caught in another one of your 'traps', and I don't know how to avoid them." Nate was still a little cautious of him, but he didn't want a fight. "Oh, I had forgotten. My name's Nathaniel. The little one that should still be chasing after you is Toshi. Would you be able to bring him back here? I wouldn't want him to be running around for no reason."


----------



## Cooli (Jun 11, 2010)

Urusai. he formed a hand sign and canceled the clones he had created. He didn't bother leaving one to lead Toshi back to where they were, for he was sure Toshi was capable of finding them on his own. Escaping the trap is simple. All you have to do is get rid of sound.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 11, 2010)

"Nice to meet you." Nathaniel offered a handshake. "By getting rid of sound, I don't suppose covering my ears would suffice?" If there were a way to block out sound, it would either be by drowning it with some other form of noise, dampening it by covering your ears, or preventing the sound vibrations from entering your ear canal altogether. The latter would be the most efficient, but also the most difficult.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 12, 2010)

Nope. You have to completely get rid of it. After a few moments, Toshi appeared dashing out from behind the trees. Now that we're all here, we should get going. It's not safe around here at night, especially for lost travelers he began leading the in the direction they needed to go, but he knew it would take at least a day or two before they reached their destination.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 12, 2010)

As they began walking, Nathaniel looked at the confused Toshi. "Sorry, I should explain. This is Urusai. Apparently, what we were caught in before was a trap he had set up, and the reason he was running from us is simply because we started chasing him. He's agreed to lead us out of the forest, but I'm not sure how long that will take."


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 14, 2010)

Toshi looked at Urusai and then back to Nathaniel. As Urusai led the two through the forest, Toshi noticed a pattern in the surroundings. It seemed that Urusai was leading them in circles through the forest. Toshi tugged on Nathaniel's pants at multiple spots to show him...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 14, 2010)

As Toshi began tugging on Nate's clothing and motioning for him to look, he noticed that they had gone through several of these areas before. He was confused, but didn't want to instigate any fights. "Hey, Urusai, have we been here before? It feels like we've been passing places we've already been in."


----------



## Cooli (Jun 14, 2010)

What do you mean? he had no idea what Nate was talking about. It was starting to get dark. We should hurry and pick a spot to set up camp. It isn't safe to travel at night in this part of the forest. he continued leading them until they found a clearing, similar to the one they first met in. The two of you will rest here tonight. I'll return when you awake in the morning.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 14, 2010)

Nathaniel looked down at Toshi and shrugged. "I guess it was our imagination?" He cooked dinner and laid out a blanket for the two of them to sleep on. "Urusai seems like an interesting person, though. Wonder if he'll come with us on our travels? It gets a little lonely with just the two of us, don't you think?"


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 14, 2010)

Toshi was still confused at the seemingly repeated surroundings, but he believed Urusai. He layed down on a wrapped up blanket at the camp site and watched Urusai leave. Toshi thought about Nathaniel's question and gave a happy Miau! in response...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 14, 2010)

"Yeah?" Nathaniel grinned. He had finished making their dinner, and set Toshi's bowl in front of him. "But our biggest problem right now...is where we're going once we're out of Enma. What comes after?" He thought about this for a little while, staring into the fire he had used to heat up the leftover wolf meat. "I wonder how Pops is doing...?" he muttered to himself.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 15, 2010)

Toshi ate his dinner quietly. He heard Nathaniel mention "Pops" and perked his ears up. Toshi had remembered someone called "Pops" from the town he was found near. Toshi transformed into Nathaniel and sat in front of him. You know Pops, nya?!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 16, 2010)

Nathaniel sat shocked for a short moment after Toshi transformed, but shook it off after remembering his ability. "Oh, Pops isn't his actual name, it's another word for "Dad" or "Father". His name is Bernard, and he raised me when I was a boy. Sorry, I don't know whether the people we are talking about are the same."


----------



## Cooli (Jun 16, 2010)

_"I have to get away . . . as far away as possible!"_ he thought to himself. As he continued to run, his blood began to boil, his breath heavy, and brow dripping with sweat. Just a bit ... he let out a cry of pain as he collapsed to his knees. It felt as though his insides were melting away. He wrapped his arms around himself and rocked back and forth. His eyes slowly began to change color as the blank expression on his face grew a twisted grin. As the transformation finished, his eyes, hair, expression were completely different, but something else had changed as well. As he stood, he took off into the night.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 16, 2010)

Toshi thought about the Pops that he knew and about what Nataneil said. Your father? Where is he? Is he going to visit, nya? Toshi looked around the camp site but didn't see anyone. Just then, he could just barely make out Urusai's figure drop to the ground. Toshi looked on for a second, but when he could no longer see Urusai he looked back to Nathaniel. Toshi doesn't see your father anywhere, nya?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 16, 2010)

Nathaniel hadn't seen Urusai like Toshi had, but he smiled when Toshi said that. "No, he's not coming to visit us. But...actually, I think we'll go visit him instead. He lives down in Celes, and we're headed down that way eventually anyway, so there's no reason not to go see him."


----------



## Watchman (Jun 16, 2010)

{UNIT} grew more and more perplexed as it continued to march through its new surroundings. The city it had been forged in had been a sprawling metropolis, its suburbs stretching for endless miles, and the smog from its factories forming an unmissable beacon in the sky.

Yet here, in this forest, there was no pillar of smoke to guide its path towards its city, and it had yet to even discover another sapient life-form. There had been plenty of sentients - animals that fled from its path or, in one case with some female mammalian creature that it had not been aware existed, stood in its path with fangs bared, daring it to take even a single additional step towards its young. {UNIT} had accordingly, though ponderously, deviated from its previously-plotted course to avoid stepping on the creature or its children - it had no desire to cause harm to innocent creatures.

It paused as it saw a faint hint of something in the darkening sky

++VISUALISATION MODULE ZOOM & ENHANCE++

There, barely visible, was the wisp of smoke. It was clearly not the great emissions of the foundries such as the one that had created {UNIT}, but it was proof of the existence of some sapient creature in this forest, and {UNIT} accelerated its pace in that direction.

-----

The group had trudged along in silence for some time now. Kay couldn't begin to guess what was going on in the minds of his companions, though no doubt he wouldn't have liked it if he had known. Yeshua was too nosy by far; it had not been any coincidence that he had witnessed his transformation, and the more time passed, the less Kay believed there had been any coincidences at all as far as the self-proclaimed immortal was concerned.

Junrei and Kurai were likewise not people he cared to trust. On an instinctual level, there was something _off_ about them. Some scent that caused his hairs to prickle.

Asa, of course, was a different problem altogether - bouncing around as usual, unpredictable and uncontrollable, and intent on pestering him, though Kay was finding it hard even to pay attention to her. His mind was focused on what lay ahead. Far beyond whatever lurked in the wilderness and had caused the pack of wolves to attack them - his mind turned to the city he had been born in, the city he had abandoned. Or more specifically, the family he had abandoned when he decided he'd rather live out his life by himself in the wilderness than under the scornful eyes of the cityfolk.

They probably despised him for it - for running away without even a word to them, just a hastily scribbled letter tucked away in his room. And he probably deserved whatever they felt about him.

But it'd been for the better, surely? Not having to worry about a friendless son, or a surly brother. It had helped them just as much as it had helped him, hadn't it?

_Maybe I should visit them... Just once..._ he pondered to himself.

-----

"Eh, when the sky gets a bit lighter. Best to sleep during the day, and move out during the night - that's the way I see it. More importantly, Nat, when we get back to... whatever-that-village-was-called, we're going to have a nice little chat about actually spending your money on having _fun_."

By the Gods, this was bizarre - she'd been excited to learn the truth behind the mystery that was Natalia Arkslander, but there had to be more to it than _this_, surely? Nobody would be so secretive about being so... boring, would they?

Unless it was a trick, that was. She'd heard that some people had started a new type of comedy trend - deathpan, or something like that. She chuckled and looked back at Nat over her shoulder.

"Heh~ I get it, that's pretty sneaky, Nat. You sounded so serious, you actually had me fooled. Go on, you can laugh already - but it's mean to play tricks on poor old Nem like that, y'know? I can't keep up with that kind of stuff."


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 16, 2010)

After hearing that, Toshi reverted to his cat form, having his question answered, and feeling satisfied that they would get to meet the one that Nathaniel called "Pops". They sat in silence eating their food next to the fire for some time, until they began to hear a faint thumping noise, along with a slight vibration. The noise gradually became louder and more thunderous, along with the vibrations. They looked towards the direction where they first heard it coming from, and peered into the forest for some sign of movement.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 16, 2010)

Any trees in its path were either moved, torn from their place or trampled underfoot. {UNIT} had fixed its attention on moving to a destination and would not allow anything to slow it down.

As the source of the smoke grew ever clearer, it decided to announce its presence to whatever sapient creature was there.

++INITIATE VOCALISATION MODULE++
+DEFAULT LANGUAGE SETTINGS+
+VOLUME 45% - EQUIVALENT TO DECIBEL RANGE: HUMAN SHOUTING+

And it spoke. In the language of its makers, it announced its name, mission and peaceful intentions as it continued to advance, making out a figure at the edge of the campfire.

It was a shame that, unknown to {UNIT}, the language of its makers had not been spoken for nearly a century, and that it resembled nothing more than incoherent screams of rage.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 16, 2010)

Nate began to get a worried feeling built up in his gut. It hadn't become panic yet, as he still didn't know what was out there, but that didn't sound like something that wanted to sing a campfire song with them. "Aw, crap. Toshi, this doesn't look good." The worried feeling triggered his adrenaline, and he had begun to sweat. "This really doesn't look good. If whatever is out there begins to attack, I won't be able to hold on to my consciousness. It that happens, I want you to run away from me, as far as you think I won't be able to reach you." _I've stopped the transformation before, I can do it again. Come on, Nate, are you really this pathetic? Letting yourself lose consciousness just from a little excitement? Grow up!!_ The beating of his heart began to slow to that of a normal pace, and his sweating began to subside. However, his adrenaline rush remained. _That's better. Come out and show us what you are, we won't run._


----------



## Watchman (Jun 16, 2010)

Pushing aside the last trees in its path with a furious creaking as they bent in ways nature never intended them to, {UNIT} regarded the first human it had seen since its awakening.

+VOLUME LOWERED TO 20% - EQUIVALENT TO DECIBEL LEVEL: HUMAN REGULAR SPEECH+

"Greetings, Human. {UNIT} means you no harm. {UNIT} requires information." it said. And had Nathaniel been fluent in the ancient tongue of the Pnakota, all would have been well.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 16, 2010)

Toshi did not run when Nathaniel told him to. He had seen Nathaniel's discomfort and stood in front of him. Toshi glared forward in a threatening manner. He was going to protect Nathaniel from whatever it was that was coming. When the strange mechanism emerged in front of them, Toshi did not recognize it. He had never seen a creature like what was before him. He backed off slightly to see what it would do. The thing let of some strange sounds, almost as if it were saying something. Toshi listened intently, but did not recognize the language. He stepped forward and hissed at the thing...


----------



## Cooli (Jun 16, 2010)

Hearing the new sounds emanating from the camp, he turned around So there's new prey that has entered my territory, eh? he strapped his gourd onto his back This should be interesting without making a sound, he disappeared into the darkness.

_______________________


Kurai looked at Kay You seem to be a bit on edge, is something wrong? he gave a kind smile Do you still find us untrustworthy?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 16, 2010)

Nathaniel was clutching the grip of his hammer his left hand (yeah, he's left-handed; check the picture I drew), and his heart with his right. Upon seeing the thing come crashing through the forest, pushing over trees as though it were walking through a field of daisies, Nathaniel's heart began racing again. He was having a hard time holding on. He looked up at the large figure in front of them and stared with pained eyes. It made no moves to attack them, though it could crush them easily. "Who are you? What do you want with us?" Nathaniel said at the highest volume and the clearest voice that his convulsing lungs would allow.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 17, 2010)

Raleigh said:


> Nathaniel was clutching the grip of his hammer his left hand (yeah, he's left-handed; check the picture I drew), and his heart with his right. Upon seeing the thing come crashing through the forest, pushing over trees as though it were walking through a field of daisies, Nathaniel's heart began racing again. He was having a hard time holding on. He looked up at the large figure in front of them and stared with pained eyes. It made no moves to attack them, though it could crush them easily. "Who are you? What do you want with us?" Nathaniel said at the highest volume and the clearest voice that his convulsing lungs would allow.



+++ATTENTION+++
++SAPIENT BEING USES LANGUAGE SIMILAR TO ONE IN {UNIT}'S MEMORY BANKS++
+SWITCHING TO APPROPRIATE LANGUAGE TO FACILITATE COMMUNICATIONS+
+WARNING! APPROPRIATE LANGUAGE RETICULE IS NOT FULLY REPAIRED+

A hiss of steam burst from an opening near {UNIT}'s loudspeaker, and when it spoke next, it was in a language that was somewhat understandable, if heavily accented and dated.

"Thou... Thou hast naught to fear... {UNIT} means thee no harm... {UNIT} simply requires information..." Its speech was punctuated with additional bursts of steam.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 17, 2010)

Nathaniel was surprised at this. He wasn't expecting a response, much less a response like that. However, there was something severely familiar with its speech pattern and choice of words. _Is that...the King's English...?_ He had met one person who spoke with that same dialect, and only one. Although he understood what it was saying, and could probably converse in the same manner, he wasn't fluent, and would undoubtedly make some mistake, so he chose to stick with his current way of speaking. But he didn't let down his guard. "And what manner of information do you require?"


----------



## Watchman (Jun 17, 2010)

+++SECONDARY PROTOCOLS DICTATE ACQUISITION OF INFORMATION ABOUT STATUS OF HOME CITY+++
++INFORMATION ABOUT {PRIMARY THREAT} ALSO IMPERATIVE++

"{UNIT} requires... directions to the city of Pnakota-on-the-Mountain... And {UNIT} requires a report on the status of {PRIMARY THREAT}: Designate Azak-Apoph; The Beast With Ten Tails..."

-----



Cooli said:


> Kurai looked at Kay You seem to be a bit on edge, is something wrong? he gave a kind smile Do you still find us untrustworthy?



"I find everyone untrustworthy until proven otherwise. Don't bother feeling offended by it, it's just a habit of mine." He glanced over his shoulder at the other man. "Keep yourself to yourself, and we won't have a problem."


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuyushiro was acting weird, even by Asa normal parameters of normality so the fly toawards him and did a piggy ride while covering his eyes and hugging him with her wings "Guess who?" in another voice tone that hardly hide who it was but after that and while Fuyushirou deal with her trying to get her down he hear a whisper "the fairies say theres something mean beyond here, and Asa trusth the snow fairies"... all of the sudden the dropped "Ouch Asa think you are mena Fuyushiro".


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 17, 2010)

Nathaniel was getting even more confused. A beast with ten tails? Is there such a thing? On a positive note, the confusion calmed the adrenaline rush and prevented his transformation. "Ten tailed beast? I'm sorry, I've never heard of a creature that fits that description."


----------



## Watchman (Jun 17, 2010)

Kay grunted as Asa landed on him, easily distinguishable by her light weight and the feel of her wings as she closed them around him; by the soft feel of her hands as she placed them over his eyes, and the smell of water - changing but ever noticeable that clung to her; sometimes an autumn rain, sometimes freshly-fallen snow.

"Not in the mood, Afelia," he said, and reached up to pry her off him, but she clung on determinedly, lowering her lips to his ear and whispering:

"the fairies say there's something mean beyond here, and Asa trusts the snow fairies." Expertly dodging his attempts to remove her, the angel suddenly fell away from Kay, though he knew he hadn't pushed her. "Ouch! Asa thinks you are mean, Fuyushiro," she grumbled from the ground.

"Eh? But I didn't..." he glanced back at her. _What are you trying to do?_

-----

If {UNIT} had possessed brows, it would have furrowed them after the sapient's last statement.

+++SAPIENT'S STATEMENT CONFLICTS WITH ALL AVAILABLE RECORDS+++
++SAPIENT IS LIKELY LYING. EXISTENCE OF {PRIMARY THREAT} IS PROVEN FACT++
++VALIDITY OF SAPIENT'S STATEMENT IS IRRELEVANT. SECONDARY PROTOCOLS TAKE PRECENDENCE. {UNIT} MUST PROCEED WITH REPAIR - LOCATION OF PNAKOTA IS ESSENTIAL. LOCATION OF {PRIMARY THREAT} IS A SECONDARY CONCERN}
+ESTABLISH CHARACTER REFERENCE FOR SAPIENT+
+PROCEED WITH OBTAINING LOCATION OF PNAKOTA TO PROCEED FOR REPAIRS+

The Sapient's language had been known to the people of Pnakota - it was spoken by the four brothers who had briefly visited the city, offering their assistance against the beast before being turned away - for no Pnakotic Foundry-King would accept their terms, or believed that their creations could possibly fail them.

But {UNIT} could not remember the name of the nation the four brothers had come from. Still, a city of Pnakota's size and grandeur could not be easily missed.

"What is thy name, sapient...?" it rumbled. "Thou must be misinformed... or a liar to not know of {PRIMARY THREAT}: Designate Azak-Apoph; The Beast With Ten Tails... And where is City-Designate: Pnakota-on-the-Mountain...?"


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 17, 2010)

Nathaniel didn't like the idea of being called a liar, especially from someone he didn't know. But the thing in front of him seemed to be entirely confident in the existance of this creature. "My name is Nathaniel Blackwell, but you may call me Nathaniel, or as come people have called me, Nate. However, I'm a little displeased at the fact that you would call me a liar, when I have no knowledge of what creature you are asking me about. And this city, Pnakota-on-the-Mountain? I don't believe I've ever heard mention of that either. My apologies."


----------



## Watchman (Jun 17, 2010)

++SAPIENT NOW DESIGNATED AS "NATHANIEL BLACKWELL++
+SAVE TO MEMORY BANKS+

"Human Sapient Designate: Nathaniel Blackwell... Thou surely cannot have never heard of {PRIMARY THREAT}: Designate Azak-Apoph; The Beast With Ten Tails... Such a beast that blots out the sun itself... Nor can thou have failed to hear of Pnakota-on-the-Mountain... Grandest and most resplendent of cities in Human Territory Designate: Yham, the land-of-seven-rivers... Founded by Foundry-King Designate: Pekhel Napsourrif, he-whose-blood-is-as-iron...?" It took a ponderous step forward, and brought its arm-cannon up - not quite pointed towards Nate, but easily capable of being pointed to him if {UNIT} desired it.

"Human Sapient Designate: Nathaniel Blackwell... Are we not in Yham, the land-of-seven-rivers...? Is this not the thousand and thirty-sixth year since the foundation of Pnakota-on-the-Mountain?"

It had no intention of actually attacking the man, but if he was lying, then this show of force should be enough to cow him, and force the truth from his mouth.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jun 17, 2010)

I couldn't believe what I was hearing, I knew that following Nathaniel would allow me better understanding of the four brothers' new world but I never suspected that that enlightenment of past events would come as well. In the hopes of learning more I moved from my position and headed towards the massive golem. As soon as I was only ten feet away I called out to it. "What do you know of the Dragon?"


----------



## Cooli (Jun 17, 2010)

Well well well. . . what do we have here? he was standing in a tree, looking down on Nate and {UNIT}. A broken toy, a demon cat, a cowardice old fart, and a newcomer he grinned slightly Hopefully you can provide me...with some entertainment. just then, a strange substance began to rise from the gourd on his back


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 17, 2010)

Nathaniel's confused-o-meter was maxing out. "There are only four countries, each one respectively ruled by one of four brothers: Faia to the far north, ruled by Ekirei; to the south of Faia is Enma, ruled by Henran; to the south of Enma is Areno, ruled by Ketsubou; and finally, the southernmost country is Celes, ruled by Shouten. These four contries each have their respective capitols, and several other towns and cities. At the moment, we are standing in a forest to the north of Enma's capitol. However, now I would like to ask what I may call you, as I'm having a hard time being polite without knowing your name."


----------



## Watchman (Jun 17, 2010)

{UNIT}'s visual receptors swivelled first to the man who demanded knowledge of the "dragon", and then to the one in the trees bearing a gourd. His auditory receptors, however, focused solely on the words of Human Sapient Designate: Nathaniel Blackwell.

++DOES NOT COMPUTE. HUMAN TERRITORY DESIGNATE: FAIA, ENMA, ARENO AND CELES DO NOT EXIST IN MEMORY BANKS++
+FURTHER SAPIENTS MAY PROVIDE ANSWERS THAT CONTRADICT/CORROBATE THE STORY OF HUMAN SAPIENT DESIGNATE: NATHANIEL BLACKWELL+

Still, the ponderous arm cannon was swivelled to point towards the one in the trees, as an automatic reflex to its threatening gesture.

"Both of thou shalt answer my questions... {UNIT} requires repair in the foundries of Pnakotic-on-the-Mountain... And answers as to the location of {PRIMARY THREAT}: Designate Azak-Apoph; The Beast With Ten Tails..."

++INITIATE TERTIARY PROTOCOLS?++
+FAILSAFE ACTIVE. CONDITIONS FOR MANDATORY ACTIVATION OF TERTIARY PROTOCOLS HAVE NOT BEEN MET+
+CONTINUE DIALOGUE & DIPLOMACY+

"Thou..." it gestured at the one who knew of the Dragon. "What do you know of {PRIMARY THREAT}: Designate Azak-Apoph; The Beast With Ten Tails...?"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jun 17, 2010)

Following the direction of the arm cannon I noticed a figure in the trees, but I quickly returned my attention to the large autonomous being before me as it asked me exactly what I asked it. Not wanting to gain the attention of the cannon I quickly replied, "I know quite a bit, but I don't feel like just randomly throwing information to everybody I meet so I must inquire to your connection to the Dragon."


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 17, 2010)

"Hmm, no answer, then?" He mumbled to himself. Nathaniel looked at where the golem pointed to in the trees, and could make out Urusai's figure within the branches. "Oh, Urusai, you're back? I'm in a bit of a fix here, would you help explain?" And upon the golem's gesture towards the side, he realized that Lieutenant was also present. "Oh, you're here too? How's it going?"


----------



## Cooli (Jun 17, 2010)

He laughed Repairs? By the time I'm done with you, you'll be nothing but scrap the substance that was rising behind him then lunged out and made its way for {UNIT}'s cannon arm However, if you amuse me, I may answer your questions before I put an end to your functions. the substance then latched onto his cannon arm. He glanced down at Nate, but gave no answer. More of the substance just rose out of the gourd, but this time it seemed to be pointed in the direction of Nate


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jun 17, 2010)

I quickly pulled out my sniper rifle and unloaded its explosive ammo to the trunk of the tree. The rounds quickly tore the trunk to peices forcing the tree to collapse under it own weight.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 17, 2010)

Before the tree fell he disappeared, as did the substance that was holding {UNIT}'s arm. However, with the substance gone, you could now see the eroded and dissolved/damaged arm caused by the strange substance. That was a pretty powerful shot... he was standing right behind  Lt. but something that makes so much noise will never be able to touch me the substance then grabbed onto his sniper riffle and quickly began to dissolve it.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 17, 2010)

Nathaniel was witnessing the events take place with an amused look. He pulled out a pouch full of small berries and began snacking. _It doesn't involve me, so I'll just watch and let them settle things amongst themselves._ He almost forgotten about Toshi's presence until he started tugging at his pant leg. "Oh, you want some?" Nathaniel sat down and shared the food. They never finished their dinner, after all.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 17, 2010)

Toshi had been sitting down, silently watching the various events and conversations that had been going on. He sat next to Nathaniel and ate the food he gave him. Toshi didn't really understand anything that was happening; he had never seen a dragon and had never been to somewhere called Pnakotic-on-the-Mountain. He wanted to join in, but he stayed by Nathaniel and waited for someone to address him first...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 17, 2010)

Nathaniel saw that Toshi was absorbed in the battle in front of them, to the point of eventually not noticing when he was handing him food. "Heh. You want to join in the fight? It could be fun." Nathaniel grinned again. _I think I'm getting the hang of preventing myself from going berserk, so I don't think there'll be much danger in playing a bit. Although...who would I fight against? I don't really know either of them well enough to pick sides. This is a pickle._


----------



## Watchman (Jun 18, 2010)

+++WARNING! DAMAGE SUFFERED TO WEAPON MODULE DESIGNATE: IPALA MARK 3 CANNON+++
++WEAPON MODULE DESIGNATE: IPALA MARK 3 CANNON HAS SEVERE INTERNAL AND STRUCTURAL DAMAGE++
+WEAPON MODULE DESIGNATE: IPALA MARK 3 CANNON IS STILL OPERATIONAL+
+WEAPON MODULE DESIGNATE: IPALA MARK 3 CANNON MAY SUFFER FURTHER DAMAGE IF USED TOO EXTENSIVELY+
+++{UNIT} HAS BEEN ATTACKED BY FOREIGN AGGRESSOR. TERTIARY PROTOCOLS TRIGGER?+++
++STIMULUS IS VALID++ 
++TERTIARY PROTOCOLS... ACTIVATE++
+NEW OPERATIONAL PARAMETERS. {PRIMARY THREAT} DESIGNATION REASSIGNED+
+HUMAN SAPIENT DESIGNATE: NATHANIEL BLACKWELL REFERRED TO {PRIMARY THREAT} AS "URUSAI". DESIGNATION SAVED+
+DEFEAT {PRIMARY THREAT} DESIGNATE: URUSAI BEFORE RETURNING TO SECONDARY PROTOCOLS+

{UNIT}'s upper body swung around, and its left arm rose, a panel opening to reveal a flamethrower. It said nothing, but simply unleashed the scorching flames, aimed towards both Urusai and the person he was standing behind.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 18, 2010)

The flames were directly above Nate and Toshi, but wasn't close enough to cause any burns. "Ooh, getting a little toasty, isn't it?" He reached into his bag and pulled out a leftover piece of meat, holding it in the fire for a moment, then pulling it back out. "Well, a little burnt, but it brings out the flavor like this. Here you go, have a piece, Toshi." He handed nearly half of the meat to Toshi, and began nibbling on his own portion. "This is getting pretty interesting. What do you say? Shall we partake in the action?"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jun 18, 2010)

Seeing the flames I reacted as fast as possible, I released my sniper and rolled to the side. Getting up, I drew my katana and ran for the behemoth with a flamethrower jumping up onto its arm the mometn I got within range.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 19, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Eh, when the sky gets a bit lighter. Best to sleep during the day, and move out during the night - that's the way I see it. More importantly, Nat, when we get back to... whatever-that-village-was-called, we're going to have a nice little chat about actually spending your money on having _fun_."
> 
> By the Gods, this was bizarre - she'd been excited to learn the truth behind the mystery that was Natalia Arkslander, but there had to be more to it than _this_, surely? Nobody would be so secretive about being so... boring, would they?
> 
> ...



"I'm sorry, but what will you be spending your half on? Anything interesting?" Natalia didn't think she could use her spendings on anything more purposeful, and whatever Nemea considered to be _fun_ would probably be another thing that fell outside of Natalia's shallow understanding.

Nemea was a wonderful person. She talked too much, she was always excited, and she was kind. Nemea was a person willing to spend her time with Natalia. She was willing to split this treasure with Natalia, even though the only thing that Natalia could offer in return was some water. It was a kind of generosity that Natalia was familiar with, yet this was the first time she felt so underserving.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 19, 2010)

Toshi stared at the flames in awe. He didn't really want to fight, he was more interested in watching the fight and learning about the new people around him. He was so enveloped in the battle, the meat Nathaniel tossed him hit Toshi in the face. He observed the robot's strange movements and weapons, trying to learn all he could about the foreign being...


----------



## Cooli (Jun 21, 2010)

With the flames illuminating the area, the substance could be seen to have a bright crimson red color. A large amount blocked the flames as they headed for him, and as it made contact, it vaporized into a crimson mist. The mist was thick, and as it spread, everything it touched dissolved and died away. He could no longer be seen due to the mist, and before {UNIT} figured this out, he was already on {UNIT}'s back. He grinned as the substance started to seep into the cracks and circuits of {UNIT}.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 22, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "I'm sorry, but what will you be spending your half on? Anything interesting?" Natalia didn't think she could use her spendings on anything more purposeful, and whatever Nemea considered to be _fun_ would probably be another thing that fell outside of Natalia's shallow understanding.
> 
> Nemea was a wonderful person. She talked too much, she was always excited, and she was kind. Nemea was a person willing to spend her time with Natalia. She was willing to split this treasure with Natalia, even though the only thing that Natalia could offer in return was some water. It was a kind of generosity that Natalia was familiar with, yet this was the first time she felt so underserving.



"Whatever I feel like, of course." Back in the great stone-walled cities of the northern banks of the lake, there was always something or another that could catch Nemea's fancy and cause her hard-earned gold to slip from her fingers as easily as water.

Not that she'd have it any other way. There were people in her line of work that hoarded their wealth for a rainy day, but in a business where you could die any moment, Nemea saw no point in that.

"But come on, Nat. You're not seriously telling me that you've never wanted to just throw a party or something? What do you do for fun, anyway?"



Cooli said:


> With the flames illuminating the area, the substance could be seen to have a bright crimson red color. A large amount blocked the flames as they headed for him, and as it made contact, it vaporized into a crimson mist. The mist was thick, and as it spread, everything it touched dissolved and died away. He could no longer be seen due to the mist, and before {UNIT} figured this out, he was already on {UNIT}'s back. He grinned as the substance started to seep into the cracks and circuits of {UNIT}.



{UNIT}'s self-repair mechanism was going into overdrive to prevent permanent damage to its {VITAL COMPONENTS} from this strange creature's attacks. It could not feel irritation, for it lacked the relevant {EMOTION SIMULATION MODULE}, but it was acutely aware that its very design made fighting its current foes unfavourable. 

{UNIT} and its brethren had been designed to fight a creature many times larger and stronger than themselves, and thus agility was a secondary concern compared to firepower and durability. Against these foes, it was poorly suited to fight - for though it was certain a single blow from it would have killed either, it could not connect with its blows.

+++TERTIARY PROTOCOLS ARE UNSUSTAINABLE+++
++CONTINUED ADHERENCE TO THEM WILL RESULT IN DESTRUCTION OF {UNIT}++
+SECONDARY PROTOCOLS REACTIVATED+

And with the switch in its goals from destruction to self-preservation, {UNIT} tried a different tactic.

"Human-Sapient Designate: He-Who-Seeks-The-Dragon... if thou aids {UNIT} in driving off yonder {THREAT}... {UNIT} shalt reward thee with information on {PRIMARY THREAT} Designate: Azak-Apoph; The Beast With Ten Tails..."


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 22, 2010)

The smell of blood was everywhere. Toshi looked at the moving, red mass with confusion. The mass couldn't be blood; blood doesn't move around outside one's body. He watched Urusai and concluded that the mass was coming from him and was most likely being controlled by him. Toshi looked back at the machine as soon as it spoke. He heard it ask for help and thought the machine was not trying to destroy them, but must be an innocent creature looking for help. Toshi jumped up, transformed into the robot's form...


----------



## Cooli (Jun 22, 2010)

The crimson mist, that had not dispersed, moved in and started to cover the entire area. If the others breathed in the mist, they would undoubtedly be poison. He stepped out from behind {UNIT} and then shot a dart like barrage of the substance at Toshi. Figuring that Toshi was now similar if not the same as {UNIT}, if he could get even just a little bit of blood inside of Toshi, then when Toshi changes back to normal, he will be poisoned.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 22, 2010)

Toshi was still figuring out his new form, it was strange to him and did not feel the same as any other form he had taken. As the barrage of red headed towards Toshi, he sent another burst of flame which dissipated the mist before it connected. Toshi fired off several shots at Urusai as he continued to move away from {UNIT}...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 22, 2010)

"So you can even shapeshift into that, eh?" Nathaniel mumbled to himself as he bit off some meat. He watched as the four of them went at it. He had to turn around and crane his neck several times to see everything that was going on, but it was worth it. He still saw this as a show, so unless it suddenly involved him, his adrenaline wouldn't flow, and he wouldn't go berserk. At least, that was what he guessed, and that's why he didn't want to fight. If he went berserk now, he would have strength roughly equal to that of the mechanical behemoth fighting over there, but much more agile. He didn't care if he hurt anyone, as long as he didn't kill them.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 22, 2010)

The blood was everywhere now. It had soaked the entire battle field. He faded into the darkness and then appeared atop the trees, out of the reach the flames I would like to thank you for helping spread my blood over such a large area. It wouldn't have been possible without your assistance. he formed a few hand signs and when he finished, the ground began to shake and shift, throwing Toshi and {UNIT} off balance. Before they fell, however, solid, hard spikes of blood formed spears and impaled Toshi and {UNIT} on various parts of the body. Mainly impaled through the arms, legs, and abdomen, Toshi and {UNIT} were rendered immobile, at least for the moment. Though for Toshi, the concentrated amount of poisonous blood that was now inside him, could be dangerous. Exerting himself even more would only speed up the rate at which the poison spread through his body. For {UNIT}, due to his inorganic nature, he only suffered an increased rate of damage to the circuits where he was impaled. Now, for the other two


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 22, 2010)

Seeing this, Nathaniel sprung to his feet, dropping the meat half-eaten. "Toshi, are you okay?!" He yelled over to Toshi, who was suspended in the air by several spikes formed by blood. Luckily for Nathaniel, he was outside the blood's range, so he wasn't affected; however, his friend was hurt, and seeing this stimulated his rage. His anger caused his blood to pump faster, and his adrenaline was flowing. He yelled out to Lieutenant. "Hey! I'm taking this guy out." And he gripped his hammer tightly.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 22, 2010)

"BRING IT ON!!!!!!!" 



From the encounter Urusai and Nate had earlier that day, Sairento already knew he was a lot faster than Nathaniel, but then again that information really wasn't needed as Sairento likes to collect his own data first hand. He stood, still at the top of the tree waiting for Nate to advance on him. Just you? You'd be better off fighting me together he yelled down All the same, I haven't even begun to have fun yet he grinned. There was only a few more hours till sunup. He knew he didn't have much time left, so he wanted to end things quickly


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 23, 2010)

Toshi rotated his legs trying to get leverage. He shifted his arm to face behind him and sent off one large, quick burst of flame. The burst propelled him slightly forward and enough for his feet to get footing for a moment and flip him on his face. This left some large holes in his armor. Toshi sent another burst to get him back on his feet. While Urusai was distracted by Nathaniel, Toshi began to make his way away from the battle. He was rather slow in this form, but he knew that his natural form was less durable than his current one. Nathaniel was providing sufficient cover for Toshi to make it through a gap in the trees and to the nearby river where he had seen the bear. He jumped in to get the blood off, but was not expecting the strange pain that seemed to come from electricity inside of him and the water flowing in through the holes. Toshi felt that there had been enough time to wash the blood off and decided it would be safer to change back. Once he transformed, he hopped out of the water and collapsed from exhaustion...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 24, 2010)

The transformation was beginning to take place. His muscles became larger and thicker, his eyes were bloodshot, and his skin turned a reddish color. _It's getting harder to stay awake...but I can't afford to lose consciousness now, not here. If I hurt any of my allies, I won't forgive myself. Hang in there...come on!!_ Nate managed to retain his consciousness for the moment and sprung forward to attack Urusai.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "I find everyone untrustworthy until proven otherwise. Don't bother feeling offended by it, it's just a habit of mine." He glanced over his shoulder at the other man. "Keep yourself to yourself, and we won't have a problem."



Well that just wont do. If we're going to be traveling together, there has to be some kind of trust between us. he paused for a moment. How do you suppose we fix this problem?




Watchman said:


> Kay grunted as Asa landed on him, easily distinguishable by her light weight and the feel of her wings as she closed them around him; by the soft feel of her hands as she placed them over his eyes, and the smell of water - changing but ever noticeable that clung to her; sometimes an autumn rain, sometimes freshly-fallen snow.
> 
> "Not in the mood, Afelia," he said, and reached up to pry her off him, but she clung on determinedly, lowering her lips to his ear and whispering:
> 
> ...


This was a strange group of people indeed. Even Kurai and Jun were somewhat on edge with all the different people that had come together for this trip, however, Kurai sought to make the best of it.


________________________________



I guess it's just the three of you now he watched as Nate charged towards him, but remained unflinching at the top of the tree. _"One hour. . . that's all I got left"_ he paid Nate no mind and then looked down at {UNIT} About that "Dragon" . . .


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2010)

"I'm only going as far as the border with Enma. You guys can take care of yourselves after that. And like I said, if you keep to yourself, we won't have a problem."

The only problem in that plan was Asa. Whilst he wouldn't shed any tears over her going, he wasn't sure the girl _could_ take care of herself, and he didn't trust either of the two groups journeying alongside them with her.

Why were people always so _difficult_? This was reminding him exactly why he'd left Uan in the first place.

-----

{UNIT} paused as the one that had attacked it switched its focus to Human Sapient Designate: Nathaniel Blackwell. So long as it did not continue to attack this foe, it seemed it would allow {UNIT} time to recuperate, time it sorely required.

Its self-repair functions were working in overtime, pushing the foreign substance that its foe controlled away from any vital systems. Slowly, it angled its right arm until it faced Urusai. The cannon would be good for one more shot, at least, and that one shot was all it needed.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 26, 2010)

Fine...fine. But surely you wont just return home? You must have some urge to see what the rest of the world is like?


_____________________

If you shoot, I won't tell you about the person who knows about the dragon, and where this person can be found.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2010)

"Enma is too wet, Areno too hot and Celes... is just not for me." If he couldn't stand cities like Uan, Kay severely doubted he'd be able to handle the urban centres of the far south. "Faia is my home, and it's all I need."

-----

{UNIT} froze immediately. SECONDARY PROTOCOLS refused to allow it to fire at its foe, though it would not have in any case considering the information it had just revealed.

"Thou shalt tell {UNIT} of this person..." it rumbled.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 26, 2010)

Well then I guess everyone has their preferences he felt a certain tingle, alerting him to the presence of his sister. She was nowhere close, but he could tell that she was coming. Surely she would know where their brother had run off to.

_________________

Not so fast. . . what will I get in return? It's not that often I come across so many people talking about the same thing. he grinned Maybe I should just hold on to this little secret and find this dragon myself


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 26, 2010)

Glittering over Fuyishiro absorbed on god knows what she was thinking, Asa start to image each city as hay mention them from a thunder storm, to a scorching desert, from a big metropolis to a quite small town... all she could say is... "are the storms like the one coming?" in front of them a hailstorm was forming... "Asa think she would need a pair of wings warmers" following this she took out a knitting kit while a black cloud could be spot far far away but it was surely not a good omen nor a normal one.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2010)

"Haa, another hailstorm. Just what we need. It'll be a short one, though, so we're not stopping." Not that stopping would do much. There wasn't much cover out here, so they had little choice but to soldier on through it. The second, further away storm, however... Kay just hoped they'd reach the mountains before that hit.

-----

"The answer to thine question should be most obvious... When thou tells me what thy knows of PRIMARY THREAT Designate: Azak-Apoph, the Beast with Ten Tails... then thou art no longer in danger from me..."


----------



## Cooli (Jun 26, 2010)

he laughed Danger? You were never a threat to begin with. So if that's all you have to offer, then just keep my knowledge to myself.

_________________

Hailstorm? That shouldn't be a problem?

Asa was it? Why must you insist on acting li... she was interrupted by Kurai

Now dear, lets leave her alone.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 27, 2010)

In the distance, Toshi awoke and struggled to his feet. His front, right leg and back were bruised and his whole body was in a good amount of pain, but was not bleeding anywhere. He limped his way back to the edge of the campsite and watched through some trees and away from the concentrated scent of blood. He listened as the machine talked to Urusai and he kept a close eye on Urusai's every breath. Toshi was going to make sure that he sustained no more damage until he could better regain his strength...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 27, 2010)

Nathaniel, leaping onto the treetops, swung at Urusai as he was speaking with {UNIT}, trying to catch him off guard, but the blow was dodged at the last second. _Damn, he's not even paying attention, and I can't hit him...but I haven't gone berserk yet. That's an accomplishment._ Chasing after Urusai, he kept swinging and missing. He was getting frustrated that he couldn't catch up to him, and his consciousness continued to fade.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jun 28, 2010)

Noticing that all attention had left me I jumped down from the giant robots arm and retrieved my damaged sniper. It was now far beyond use and needed heavy repairs far beyond my knowlege. I knew only one man who could fix it and figured that if anyone I knew could have survived the apocalypse, it was him. I turned to the machine, "I don't know where the dragon is, but I know a lot about it and if your intention is to fight it then all I can say is give up. You can't beat it, not even my master could beat it and he is far more powerful than you. I know that being a machine as you are gives you a single minded goal but if you have any interest in self preservation at all then as I said, give up. Find a new directive if that's possible."


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

If {UNIT} had possessed a noticeable head and neck, rather than simple a face set into the upper portions of its hull, it would have shook it to signify his intention.

"{UNIT}'s PRIMARY PROTOCOL is the destruction of PRIMARY THREAT Designate: Azak-Apoph, the Beast with Ten Tails... {UNIT} can no more discard PRIMARY PROTOCOLS than thou couldst cut out thine own heart..." Turning its visual sensors towards the distant battle between Human Sapient Designate: Nathaniel Blackwell and the one who had injured {UNIT}, it raised its right arm. It could not extricate itself from this current situation, not without overloading its already straining self-repair mechanisms, but it could still fight.

"Thou were warned," it grated, took aim, and fired a cannonball at its current adversary.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 1, 2010)

Sairento was simply back-stepping while evading Nate. When he saw the cannonball headed towards them, he simply pointed behind Nate with a grin. He then hopped onto his blood and flew out of the way of the large object.

Well that wasn't very nice. Attacking the person who might of helped There was only a few minutes left. Well as much fun as this has been, it's time to say goodbye all of the blood that had been spread quickly returned to the gourd. Even the blood inside {UNIT} left. Sairento the placed the top on the gourd, and without notice, he simply dropped to his knees and passed out. Moments later the sun began to rise. As with the sleepy Urusai.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 1, 2010)

Nathaniel looked over his shoulder to see the large cannonball flying in his direction. Rather than trying to avoid it, he positioned himself in a way that he could push off of the cannonball in the direction of his opponent, already beginning to swing his hammer. However, in midair, midswing, his body reached its limit and Nathaniel fell unconscious. The hammer continued swinging, due to momentum, but missed his intended target, and instead managed to scrape past the gourd, leaving a small crack. He landed several meters away from the unconscious Urusai.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

{UNIT} slowly dragged itself to its feet. Its stance was shaky, its vital systems still recovering, but it pushed itself forward, one heavy, clanking footstep at a time. SECONDARY PROTOCOLS prioritised its survival over all else. This creature that had attacked it and wounded it was now, for a reason it could not fathom, docile. Thus, the quickest and simplest way for {UNIT} to ensure its survival was to exterminate its foe before it became hostile once again.

Its arm-cannon was unusable for now, but it still had on useable arm, capable of extering enough force to snap the trunk of an oak as if it were a toothpick. More than enough to end the life of its foe.

Lumbering forward slowly, almost losing its balance several times, it advanced towards Urusai, arm outstretched.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jul 1, 2010)

"As I said, I do not know the dragons location, but it seems that the guy you plan on killing does. You said finding the dragon is your primary protocal is the dragon? I can help you to have a better chance, but kill him and its all over."

I personally didn't care wether that guy died or not but the fact that he even knows of the dragons existence disturbed me. I couldn't let something like this slip out of my grasp.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 1, 2010)

Urusai simply rubbed his eyes and yawned, completely oblivious to {UNIT}'s advance. He did however know notice the small leak in his gourd AAHHHH!!! What happened? Who did this!? he quickly plugged up the gourd,, but the blood that had spilled out was lost forever Who did this? My brother is gonna kill me when he finds out about this!


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2010)

The voice of the other human reached {UNIT}'s auditory modules, and echoed through its central reasoning processor. In an unseen battle deep within it, its PRIMARY PROTOCOLS clashed with the SECONDARY PROTOCOLS. Information vs. assured survival.

It jerked, left arm scything out through the air, hitting nothing, but had it hit, it would surely have shattered half the bones in a human's body. Again, it's right arm pushed through the dirt, and it fell to one knee momentarily. Joints almost screaming, it rose and took another step, Urusai almost within arm's reach, and then simply stopped.

Like a puppet with its strings cut, it leant slightly forward, arms falling to its sides, its glowing eyes turning dull.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 1, 2010)

Nathaniel was slowly regaining consciousness, but was unable to move his body due to extreme fatigue. He looked over to where the others were, then watched the clouds roll past overhead. After a while, he began to feel pressure on his legs, so he mustered all the strength he could to lift his head far enough to see what was causing it. _Oh. It looks like exhaustion isn't the only reason I can't move..._ It seemed that after pushing off the cannonball and falling unconscious, he hit a tree with enough force to cause it to snap and pin his lower body. "Heheh...this could be trouble."


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 1, 2010)

"Asa feel uncorfortable and gonna ask the sky damferles about that cloud" taken a bit of impulse she start flying high till she seems like a diminutive point on the sky in what seems to be talking to a lot of different people.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jul 1, 2010)

I walked over to a tree and sat down, waiting for them to recuperate. I didn't feel like helping any of them out right now, not unless they asked so I just waited. After I noticed that the small one got up I called out to him. "Hey you, you mentioned something about the location of the dragon before you fell unconcious, remind me what you were talking about."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 1, 2010)

((Turn your sigs off))

Urusai was still complaining and mumbling to himself about the crack in the gourd and the spilt blood to notice that Lt. was talking to him, nor did he know what he was talking about. He looked around and saw Nate's hammer. On one of the corners he saw a bit of blood. He walked over to the hammer and picked it up, holding it in front of him. Whose is this? he said softly. He repeated that phrase, getting louder with each repetition until finally he screamed out the question, furious.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 1, 2010)

Nathaniel was still groggy, his vision blurred and his other senses dull. He wasn't able to hear Urusai until he screamed out the question. Upon looking in his direction, he saw him holding Nate's hammer. Gathering what breath he could, he spoke the loudest that his tired lungs would allow, which amounted to just about the conversational volume. "Hey, sorry. That's mine, would you mind passing that over here?" He chuckled a bit.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 1, 2010)

Upon hearing those words, Urusai immediately threw the hammer at Nate's head, just missing by a few inches. Do you have any idea what you've done!? he shouted. He then put his hands around his mouth, forming a type of funnel. He then took a deep breath and yelled through it. Almost instantly a loud sonic blast destroyed the tree that was pinning Nate. Urusai then walked over to Nate and picked him up by the colar. My brother is gonna kill us!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 1, 2010)

"Phew, that was a close one." Nate eyed his hammer. "But thanks for getting the tree off me." He laughed a bit more. "Though, you seem to be pretty concerned about your brother killing us, seeing as how _you_ nearly did just now."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't see why you're laughing...I meant for it to hit your head he threw Nate back to the ground And what do you mean I tried to kill you? I've been asleep since I left you in that clearing last night he then went back to pick up the gourd and strapped it firmly onto his back. When my brother finds out you cracked his gourd and spilled his experiment, he's gonna kill you


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 2, 2010)

"I'm laughing because it didn't hit my head. Besides, I don't have enough energy to be angry anymore." He was in an awkward position on the ground after Urusai dropped him, but he couldn't do anything about it. "And I don't know what you hit your head on to make you forget, but you were fighting us all through the night. That nearly destroyed machine over there is because of you, and you're also the main reason I was trapped under that tree and the reason I'm too exhausted to move. You and your...blood-manipulation, or whatever that was, messed up my chances for a good night's sleep."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 6, 2010)

I didn't hit my head on anything, and I already told you, I've been asleep since I left you. he looked at {UNIT} and then back at Nathaniel B-Blood? What are you talking about? Never mind. Just don't touch my brother's things! Got it? Urusai wasn't aware that Sairento could take over his body while he slept, and the thought never crossed his mind that he could.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 7, 2010)

"*sigh* Fine with me. I'm afraid that after what happened last night, I'd rather we part ways here. My life has constantly been in danger for the past few days, and if I end up being crippled or killed, it would be a problem." Nathaniel was still lying in that awkward postion, sort of like a human swastika. He was slowly regaining strength, and was able to twitch his fingertips a bit.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jul 15, 2010)

I was about to make a second attempt at gaining this '_Urusai's_' attention when I felt it. A feeling that would make you think you were in a cold, dark hole, the unmistakable feeling of a Shadow Elemental recklessly releasing their power. What confused me was the fact that I _could_ feel it, shadow members never released energy because the first thing we were taught was how to control it but when I turned my head and saw them there was no questioning it. Gregory stood next to Samantha whilst holding an unconcious Tyrannous and they both had this look on their faces, a look that told me they wanted me dead.

I stood and started the conversation, "You two look upset, is there something I should know about?"

Gregory threw Tyrannous to the ground and folded his arms, "He told us everything, our duty as Elementals, Protectors of the Shadows if you may have forgotten, dictates that we kill you and this abomination right here. But Samantha here convinced me that you deserved a second chance, if you *kill* this..._thing_ then we will allow you to rejoin our ranks."

"And become a slave once more?"

Samantha stepped foreward, "You were amazing back when you were one of us! Why wouldn't you want that back?"

"Because it wasn't me, Lord Tyran freed me from that person who had control over my mind, why the hell would I want to give this up?"

"Enough, you've made your choice clear. Now watch as the boy dies right before your eyes."

Gregory reached down and picked Tyrannous up, and before I could react Gregory formed a metal spike and impaled him through the chest.


----------

